# Official Helberg CH6 Arrival Thread - Photos



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well what can I say, the CH6 arrived this morning and it is everything I was anticipating. I ordered the stainless steel, black dial, flat crystal version. It is a beautifully machined and constructed piece. The black glossy dial and ceramic bezel insert compliment each other perfectly. The brushed satin finished case with polished beveled edges is extremely eye catching. Wait until you guys see the Mad Dog shark strap with the massive Pre-V buckle, it is a work of art in itself. I ordered mine with the Isofrane strap and I also ordered the shark mesh bracelet. Clemens tells me that the shark mesh weren't quite ready yet and that they will be shipped in about a week or so.

Let's let this thread be the CH6 photo thread. So guys, when your watches arrive post up your photos.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats, Dave!

Excellent start to the thread and the usual great pictures! :-!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Well what can I say, the CH6 arrived this morning and it is everything I was anticipating. I ordered the stainless steel, black dial, flat crystal version. It is a beautifully machined and constructed piece.


Photos please 

I ordered the same combo (Black dial, Ceramic Bezel, Flat Crystal) but in bronze. I think I would prefer the SS. Let me know if you want to switch for a bit later on ;-)


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome news and congrats.....pic's please.....


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Photos posted in original post.

Here's a couple more pics:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow...you "Lucky Dog" you! LoL. Congratulations; seems you're the first WUS to recieve your C6. That's awesome!!! There's a boat-load of WUS members who wish they were in your shoes right now!
But, Demo...the strap looks "short" (sub 200m) to me. What's your wrist size Demo? I'm hoping that the MadDogg will accomodate a 8.75" wrist.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats, it's really eye catching!!!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome to finally see these starting to arrive, can't wait for mine. Those pics are the best things I've seen all day


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

watermanxxl said:


> What's your wrist size Demo? I'm hoping that the MadDogg will accomodate a 8.75" wrist.


I have a 7 1/4" wrist.

Another wrist shot....


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks great.
Somewhat similar case to A7.
Though the Mad Dog strap looks great, this is crying for some kind of bracelet.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome pick-up. Congrats!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

These are great shots, Dave! Thank you for opening the photo session. I hope to see many more as soon as they arrive!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Mmmm, Mmmm, Mmmmmm.... so sweet; and No DATE! 

The way a dive watch SHOULD Be!

Thanks for posting (now I have to find a way to get the drool out from betweenxt the keys!)...


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Wonderful pics! What most of us were waiting for  !


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations!
Great looking watch, and I like the case that comes with it.
It fits you splendidly.

Clemens you did a great job.

Mind posting a profile shot of the case and your wrist size for reference? I thought it was supposed to be curved at the edges whereas it looks fairly straight in the wrist shots.

I cant wait to get my bronze.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn that's a vibrant piece.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome!!! |>|>|>|>|>! Great pics! Looking forward to more as they arrive!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> Photos posted in original post.
> 
> Here's a couple more pics:


beautiful! I like it. The ceramic bezel looks perfect:-d
Thanks for sharing.
regards.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

cestommek said:


> beautiful! I like it. The ceramic bezel looks perfect:-d
> Thanks for sharing.
> regards.


I agree this is going to look mental - cannot wait for the bronze shots to start appearing.....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Fantastic. Way to start the thread Demo 

This is gonna be another epic photo thread like the H20 Orca one has been. 

I have so many strap options for the bronzo it's gonna make my head spin.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

>_>.... <_<.... 


*fap fap fap*


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats, that looks really nice!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

The first thing that comes to mind is WOW, WOW, WOW!! Absolutely stunning! Love the case design, dial, bezel and that strap is just sick!! Congrats on being the first to get theirs!!! I just can't wait to see more, and hopefully get mine sooner than later... 

By the way, what number do you have, and where is the number? How comfortable is the strap? Will it need time and wear to break in?

Again big congrats and wear in good health!

Barry


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks awesome. Congrats.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Those beveled polished edges really do rock!! Congrats!!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Beauty.

Exactly what we have come to expect from Clemens.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Dave! That is one beauty of a watch. The Maddog buckle is outrageous. A very nice watch. Enjoy!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Where is the black calf strap?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Really nice Dave ! Congrats...

I hope I receive mine soon... so I will post some pics here.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Great looking Helberg but hey, that buckle is ridiculously gigantic.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Great looking Helberg but hey, that buckle is ridiculously gigantic.


That´s not a buckle .... it´s a shark self defense weapon...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

^ LOL!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

What can you say but awesome! It looks every bit as good as the original drawings and renderings, if not better! The shark strap looks incredible too, I really can't wait for mine. That buckle is mental, I guess he really does put the 'mad' in maddog! Congratulations!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

well guys, would love to see the standard leather strap too - anyone got a picture yet?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

rajenmaniar said:


> Looks great.
> Somewhat similar case to A7.
> Though the Mad Dog strap looks great, this is crying for some kind of bracelet.


Raj, I agree that this would look really good on a bracelet too. I'm going to try it on a couple of different mesh and bracelets I have. I'll post up some new picks when I have them.

I swapped it onto the Isofrane last night and the combo is perfect IMO. I'll post those pics later today.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

T1meout said:


> Congratulations!
> Great looking watch, and I like the case that comes with it.
> It fits you splendidly.
> 
> ...


I've got some new profile shots I'll post later today. |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Barry.g said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is WOW, WOW, WOW!! Absolutely stunning! Love the case design, dial, bezel and that strap is just sick!! Congrats on being the first to get theirs!!! I just can't wait to see more, and hopefully get mine sooner than later...
> 
> By the way, what number do you have, and where is the number? How comfortable is the strap? Will it need time and wear to break in?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. 

Barry, I have #0011. The number is located between the lugs at the 6:00 position. The Maddog strap is thick but it is very comfortable because of the soft, pliable leather.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

MiserySword said:


> Where is the black calf strap?


The black calf strap didn't get into my original photos, I only shot it with the Isofrane and Maddog. I ordered a bunch of other straps with the watch, I'll post a group shot of all the straps with the watch later. I have to say, all of the leather straps are extremely nice quality.


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats- great looking watch, enjoy!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Raj, I agree that this would look really good on a bracelet too. I'm going to try it on a couple of different mesh and bracelets I have. I'll post up some new picks when I have them.
> 
> I swapped it onto the Isofrane last night and the combo is perfect IMO. I'll post those pics later today.


I picked up a BOR bracelet from Aquadive.. I'll get some pictures posted when they arrive.. BTW, it is SS, blue dial, SS inlay..


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

Recived my Bronzie # 159 today.

Very impresive Watch you have made Clemens.









Hans.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Awesome is e word !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Awesome is e word !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mental I cannot wait !!


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

9:59 said:


> Recived my Bronzie # 159 today.
> 
> Very impresive Watch you have made Clemens.
> 
> ...


Wow. Awesome to see the first bronze come in. That buckle looks intense. Is that the superdome crystal with a blue dial? The blue is much darker then I thought it would be. Looks really nice.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Pics of the CH6 Black dial, flat crystal on Isofrane.....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Stunning images. I´m speechless.  Need some training from you!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Let's not forget a lume shot. b-)


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Great pics as usual Demo! 

Any comparison pics between this one, the AD and the Armida A7? ;-)


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

MattPap said:


> Great pics as usual Demo!
> Yup
> Any comparison pics between this one, the AD and the Armida A7? ;-)


Yup, would love to see those.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Pics of the CH6 Black dial, flat crystal on Isofrane.....


Thank you for the profile shots. That thing looks sick! In a good way of course. Mind posting your wrist size?

Bronze case looks stunning. Matching bronze hands would have looked better IMO. Glad I went with silver colored hands. They match the writing on the dial nicely.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

We need a bronze buckle for the Isofrane strap!!! 

Great pics!!! :-!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> We need a bronze buckle for the Isofrane strap!!!
> 
> Great pics!!! :-!


Yes please!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am a little concerned about flying while wearing this watch. I am not sure the TSA will let me on a plane with that buckle. It could be used as a weapon!


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting the bronze with blue! Good to finally see it as a finished product.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> We need a bronze buckle for the Isofrane strap!!!
> 
> Great pics!!! :-!


Im sure some guys have torched the ISO buckle to get the desired look.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Best strap choice is the Iso !

Can't wait to put mine on the wrist with the Iso.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow...........it's official....

I'm officially disappointed I didn't get in on this one.....


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

GriffonSec said:


> Wow...........it's official....
> 
> I'm officially disappointed I didn't get in on this one.....


Why ?


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know what I was thinking.............Great watch at a heck of a price on the pre-order. May have to add to the want list now.

Wonder how many watches Demo's pics have sold...?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup I am a bit disappointed too. I probably should have but wasn't sure if my wrist could handle them. Now they are too much to buy now to take that chance. Beautiful watch and great photos. Congrats.


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

I love 90% of the watch! Not to be a DD, but I agree that the gold hands really clash with the bronze case. It could just be the lighting in the photos of course, so I'll wait to make a final call on it... As in wait until my bronze with gold hands comes in.

I have a Heroic18 bronze with gorgeous matching bronze hands and it's a show stopper. I guess I was just assuming the "gold" meant "not bronze but still matches", which would have been my mistake if it doesn't. Either way, we'll see and any other bronze with gold pics welcome!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Unfortunately the gold hands don't match the bronze case. Checkout the CH6 configurator on the site. I was lucky to spot this on time and requested my order be modified right before pre-order closed.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

T1meout said:


> Unfortunately the gold hands don't match the bronze case.
> 
> Checkout the CH6 configurator on the site.
> 
> I was lucky to spot this on time and requested my order be modified right before pre-order closed.


Good eye, I hadn't noticed the difference.

Nothing to do at this point except wait to see what it looks like in person.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Rift485 said:


> I love 90% of the watch! Not to be a DD, but I agree that the gold hands really clash with the bronze case. It could just be the lighting in the photos of course, so I'll wait to make a final call on it... As in wait until my bronze with gold hands comes in.
> 
> I have a Heroic18 bronze with gorgeous matching bronze hands and it's a show stopper. I guess I was just assuming the "gold" meant "not bronze but still matches", which would have been my mistake if it doesn't. Either way, we'll see and any other bronze with gold pics welcome!


Ditto, however they don;t look AS bad as they do one of two pages back, on the oceanic time pictoral so i'm guessing, and rather hoping, that the giltness of the hands is more down to the lighting than anything else. I suspect thjis to be the case also given the tone of the ceramic bezel in the same photos, a bit washed out and grey.

Wosrt case scenario, the hands come out and get a little bit of treatment to dull them up. Best case, for $500.00, I can live with them as is.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Might as well, just go ahead and unload the gold hand CH6's :-( in the 'classifieds'........

*But I sure hope you'll 'PM' Me first!!* ;-)

I, too, was reluctant to pre-order because of the size factor (my 6.5 inch wrists), and I'm kicking myself now...o|

Congrats to all those who jumped in! Keep the pics comin'...


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

Some more Pictures of the dome # 0159 bronzie.








Hans


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with the golden handset. After some patina sets in then it will better blend in with the gold hands IMO.

Thanks for the great pics Hans. That dome flows superbly with the case design like I predicted. Did you get the blue isofrane? That dial looks to be a spot on match for it.


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

What i have read, the extra rubber strap will be sent later to me and the other pre order customers.

Have the Panatime´s rubber strap on the above Pictures.

My arm i way to small for the Maddog mega buckle..............but its nice to look at.

Hans


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The Isofrane rubber straps are shipped with the watch IF ordered (Isofrane was optional acc. at extra charge)! The mesh bracelet will arrive today and watches with the mesh bracelet will be shipped from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm getting jealous.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn, I opted to pass on the iso, ugh.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Man, after looking at these pics, I'm so stoked that I got in on one of those bronzos just in time.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks for that comparison with the Armida A7 as I had one but sold it as it didn't do it for me, and was slightly worried that the CH6 was going to be the same. That favourable comparison has made me feel much better now. Thanks


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

3 watches down ... 997 ish more to go 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

TatsNGuns said:


> 3 watches down ... 997 ish more to go


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Hoping to see some more mouthwatering pictures soon ;-)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*NOW THAT's A DIVE WATCH !!!*

Sharp imagery. Not even a speck of dust, or dirt on the palm of your hand or fingers. Not sure how you do it.

RHINO


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Very good comparison shots. 
Particularly the case profile.
Thanks for posting.
RHINO



9:59 said:


> Some more Pictures of the dome # 0159 bronzie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Clemens, would we hypothetically be able to order different hands if we so desired (once you get all the watches out)?


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

After seeing live pictures I'm glad I got the dome...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hans, great looking bronze.

Looking forward to seeing everyones variations as they arrive. |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here is a shot of the CH6 with an assortment of optional straps available through Helberg/H2O. Beautiful leather quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

very nice Dave.....that V buckle is awesome....


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

TatsNGuns said:


> 3 watches down ... 997 ish more to go


For future reference:


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

Mine came yesterday, but did not have a chance to pick it up until today. I received the SS Green(Olive) dial. I took it off the black leather strap, and put it on the distressed Green Canvas strap with leather backing.

My pictures are not nearly as good as the other, but here are a few. BTW: Great Watch!!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

9 pages of the "CH6 Photo Thread" and 4 watches... wtf?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bronze blue




























Very very nice watch. I must say that the buckle is huge.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Dan01 said:


> Bronze blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome for sure I cannot wait for mine - any chance of a buckle picture ?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Is there a particular reason why only the SS watch comes with a fully lumed solid bezel and the bronze watch does not?


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

How is the lume? I see it's a nice blue. Does it last?


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Well Clemens.... You out did yourself again:-! I really regret not getting in on this one.

Dave.... Wow!!!! Your photo skills are incredible!!!


Congrats gentlemen!!! :-! 


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers n Beers!!!!! Wow! Thank You Clemens  look at this Stunning CH6! It just landed, and I'm busy but took a few Q&D shots check it out!!!!!!!!! It's Well worth the wait guys trust me. Blue Bronze Bronze Bezel Flat Glass.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine went directly on the isofrane. Watch is high quality no doubt. Looks better in person than in pictures. 
I'm going to need replacement buckle for the other two straps though, the includes buckles are outrageous.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Been away on a trip and my Bronze was a nice surprise when I arrived back early!!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mekenical said:


>


whenever I get mine I hope it glows like that and for all night .. super juicy

come on fedex notification email come to me Grrrrr!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice watches guys, congrats!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Have these watches gone to only the professional photographers first ? Amazing pictures 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

From the photos i've seen so far the flat appears to make the dial pop a whole lot more than the domed.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> From the photos i've seen so far the flat appears to make the dial pop a whole lot more than the domed.


Flat crystal will always show the dial in a better presentation in photos with the flat crystal. Photographing a dome crystal is hard as hell due to the reflections. At least for me it's hard as hell.

Either way this watch is a home run no matter what config it's in based on what we saw so far.

So far it appears the Maddog buckle has scared most due to its ginormity. I'll wait to form my opinion after mine arrives.

Keep the pics coming !


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

It's not only the size of the buckles but also how thick they are. Those things are quite beefy. But I knew what to expect having ordered similar buckles for my pam straps in the past.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't think I could wear a watch where the buckle is as big as the watch itself. Good grief.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

MikeAB said:


> Mine came yesterday, but did not have a chance to pick it up until today. I received the SS Green(Olive) dial. I took it off the black leather strap, and put it on the distressed Green Canvas strap with leather backing.
> 
> My pictures are not nearly as good as the other, but here are a few. BTW: Great Watch!!


 Wow... not sure about that green! I was hoping it would be more "Olive" than that "Green". How is that color rendition, I know colors are different on different monitors?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Flat crystal will always show the dial in a better presentation in photos with the flat crystal. Photographing a dome crystal is hard as hell due to the reflections. At least for me it's hard as hell.
> 
> Either way this watch is a home run no matter what config it's in based on what we saw so far.
> 
> ...


I really like the Maddog buckle! It's large and in charge.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mekenical said:


> I really like the Maddog buckle! It's large and in charge.


I could not agree more seriousley it's a work of art for sure and what else would you would expect from MADDOG !!


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Is there a particular reason why only the SS watch comes with a fully lumed solid bezel and the bronze watch does not?


The lume could get effected by the patina that is forming. The bezel will age nicely, with darker patina filling the numbers en marks over time ( this is why I ordered the solid bronze bezel)


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't even got the first one yet, and already want a second! That blue dial is sweet! Thinking I need one in SS!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I received my first CH6 today. And I am one happy fellow today. Two more to follow


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

@Speedster25
Ok, that makes sense. I figure the reason the single triangle is lumed is because it would otherwise render the bezel useless for diving. The fully lumed solid SS bezel really looks hot though IMO.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

A MattR of Time said:


> I don't think I could wear a watch where the buckle is as big as the watch itself. Good grief.


Easily fixed. Put them on the sales forum and replace them with a traditional Ardillon or Pre-V buckle. That is what I'll be doing.


----------



## beelim69 (Sep 3, 2012)

Received my CH6 yesterday. Wow...quite a hefty presence on my wrist...in a good way like my Kalmar. Great job Clemens.

Here are some quick pics of the watch on the Maddog strap, nato and the silicone strap that came with my Kalmar.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Nishant said:


> I received my first CH6 today. And I am one happy fellow today. Two more to follow


Beautiful photo, Nishant!


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I really hope that green looks better on a Bronze watch... At least a Bronze watch with patina...

Not too sure how I would describe that color green. Olive isn't the word, IMO.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Shishou said:


> I really hope that green looks better on a Bronze watch... At least a Bronze watch with patina...
> 
> Not too sure how I would describe that color green. Olive isn't the word, IMO.


Maybe the gold hands, along with the bronze case, will give it a different look?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I kind of like that shade of green kind of a military tool look.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Shishou said:


> I really hope that green looks better on a Bronze watch... At least a Bronze watch with patina...
> 
> Not too sure how I would describe that color green. Olive isn't the word, IMO.


Dont worry, it looks great on OceanicTime's review. OceanicTime: HELBERG CH6 Bronze


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

MiserySword said:


> Dont worry, it looks great on OceanicTime's review. OceanicTime: HELBERG CH6 Bronze


I thought so too... But apparently that is a prototype and the lighting can make the coloring not look true to life(other owner photos included)... Also the bronze coloring looks say off(superior sadly) with a dark roses look.

It is just something I'll have to see when I get mine. I'm sure I'll love it, but I'm also not one to be overly positive/defensive of all things in my products just because of a great owner or deal. Also don't need to justify to myself that something is good/perfect by fanboying it versus all haters.

Honest opinions should always be welcome and help a maker learn/grow from them. Positive criticism. But the color of course is all a matter of taste. Still a general consensus or unusually large portion of owners not being as happy as they expected due to the color it turned out to be will give Clemens a heads up on colors to avoid for future watches.

Too bad there was no Burgundy dial option *drool*


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Shishou said:


> I thought so too... But apparently that is a prototype and the lighting can make the coloring not look true to life(other owner photos included)... Also the bronze coloring looks say off(superior sadly) with a dark roses look.
> 
> It is just something I'll have to see when I get mine. I'm sure I'll love it, but I'm also not one to be overly positive/defensive of all things in my products just because of a great owner or deal. Also don't need to justify to myself that something is good/perfect by fanboying it versus all haters.
> 
> ...


Well said. :-!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wore this since it arrive on the Maddog strap.... I love this combo the blue is off the charts!!!!! Hope you guys get yours soon, can't wait to see more photos, oh by the way I'm waiting on SS black dial, I ordered the first day as soon as they opened... Like I said its worth the wait.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

You have to work it up in steps, two years ago I would have found a buckle like this ridicules, now I'm used to bigger buckles and like them a lot...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

speedster25 said:


> You have to work it up in steps, two years ago I would have found a buckle like this ridicules, now I'm used to bigger buckles and like them a lot...


Your Absolutely correct, I've been wearing the Maddog strap an Buckle since it arrived.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Your Absolutely correct, I've been wearing the Maddog strap an Buckle since it arrived.


Ridiculous but awesome as well if that makes sense ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rbateson said:


> Ridiculous but awesome as well if that makes sense ?


Forged on an Anvil


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

speedster25 said:


> ...two years ago I would have found a buckle like this ridicules...


Guess I'm living in the past. :think:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What an Awesome looking CH6!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Someone had asked about a buckle shot (wrist is 7.25). Definitely takes some getting used to. Comfy strap though.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Dan01 said:


> Someone had asked about a buckle shot (wrist is 7.25). Definitely takes some getting used to. Comfy strap though.


Thanks I love it just so OTT !!


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Dan01 said:


> Someone had asked about a buckle shot (wrist is 7.25). Definitely takes some getting used to. Comfy strap though.


What's the point of this huge buckle? There is no way that I'm going to wear that thing in public. So question is: Where to buy a desent pre V bronze buckle?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

ArticMan said:


> What's the point of this huge buckle? There is no way that I'm going to wear that thing in public. So question is: Where to buy a desent pre V bronze buckle?


I have a pretty small wrist and I have been wearing this most of the day. I am getting used to it but it is heavy and tends to throw the balance of the watch off a bit. It is extremely well made however. I may pick up a smaller bronze buckle as well and would like to get one for the ISO anyway so it matches. The watch wears very well.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Maybe the super large buckle can be ground down a bit.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> Maybe the super large buckle can be ground down a bit.


I will be doing this and posting the results. I just have to get my ship notice lol

Gonna have it re-shaped as well since there is a lot of material to play with.

Like Clemens is an artist with watch design my brother is a wicked machinist


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Maddog Buckle and the H2O Buckle if you have the H2O and haven't seen the Maddog yet.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

HELBERG BRONZE & SS BUCKLE 22mm for ISOFRANE:

We will offer in about 1-2 hours the HELBERG CH1 22mm bronze buckle for sale to those who could not get familar with the heavy but cool MADDOG buckle. We already showed some time ago some images of ISOFRANE and our HELBERG CH1 buckle and many of you were satisfied with this combination. The buckle is CNC made and one of the most complicated buckle in the watch world. The H logo is wirecutted out of the bronze material and you could look through the H logo. Our own manufacturing price for our HELBERG CH1 buckle is approx 5x - 6x (FIVE to SIX TIMES) more expensive to a good, screwed Pre-V buckle. So don´t expect the buckle to be as cheap as a Pre-V buckle!

No combined shipping is possible! Our shop system is always calculating the shipping for every single order and this could not be changed. I will make an introductory pricing for a certain time and qty.

EDIT: We will also offer the HELBERG CH1 SS buckle in the shop system!


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> HELBERG BRONZE & SS BUCKLE 22mm for ISOFRANE:
> 
> We will offer in about 1-2 hours the HELBERG CH1 22mm bronze buckle for sale to those who could not get familar with the heavy but cool MADDOG buckle. We already showed some time ago some images of ISOFRANE and our HELBERG CH1 buckle and many of you were satisfied with this combination. The buckle is CNC made and one of the most complicated buckle in the watch world. The H logo is wirecutted out of the bronze material and you could look through the H logo. Our own manufacturing price for our HELBERG CH1 buckle is approx 5x - 6x (FIVE to SIX TIMES) more expensive to a good, screwed Pre-V buckle. So don´t expect the buckle to be as cheap as a Pre-V buckle!
> 
> ...


Sweeet. Thanks Clemens! :-!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> HELBERG BRONZE & SS BUCKLE 22mm for ISOFRANE:
> 
> We will offer in about 1-2 hours the HELBERG CH1 22mm bronze buckle for sale to those who could not get familar with the heavy but cool MADDOG buckle. We already showed some time ago some images of ISOFRANE and our HELBERG CH1 buckle and many of you were satisfied with this combination. The buckle is CNC made and one of the most complicated buckle in the watch world. The H logo is wirecutted out of the bronze material and you could look through the H logo. Our own manufacturing price for our HELBERG CH1 buckle is approx 5x - 6x (FIVE to SIX TIMES) more expensive to a good, screwed Pre-V buckle. So don´t expect the buckle to be as cheap as a Pre-V buckle!
> 
> ...


Yet another example of a guy that keeps looking for more and better ways to offer both options and value to customers - well done Mr. Helberg


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Yet another example of a guy that keeps looking for more and better ways to offer both options and value to customers - well done Mr. Helberg


Top shelf products
Top shelf service

Clemens for President (or Prime Minister depending where you're from)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just one pic for now. I'm really digging this piece. Great wrist presence. It was better than expected |>


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally!

I hope Clemens has enough bronze buckles in stock to satisfy demand. It would be a shame if we'd have to wait due to lack of supply.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Just arrived. Unfortunately it is raining so I can't get any good outdoor pictures. Much better in person, although the buckle is even worse, if possible. My wife actually laughed out loud at the buckle.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ SS bezel looks really good. |> |>

Is that the blue dial?


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

mekenical said:


> What an Awesome looking CH6!!!!!!!!!!


Very nice !!


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

It appears Clemens even has an effect on FedEx..received blue dial, Ceramic Bezel today...one day early! Wow! I'm blown away folks...ordered 22mm Helberg screwed in buckle, blue ISO...Maddog shark skin is legendary...buckles are works of art...massive thou...on to the last minute pics...wrist shots and more to come! Thanks for looking!


























Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*NEW HELBERG BRONZE BUCKLE IS AVAILABLE AT HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen*

For 4 weeks we will offer the HELBERG 22mm buckle for discounted price. We have around 200 buckles in stock.

Here are some shots from today:










































































Get the HELBERG 22mm bronze buckle here: HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^ SS bezel looks really good. |> |>
> 
> Is that the blue dial?


Yes it is a blue dial. I think the SS bezel looks best on the blue.


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Great! 

Question: does the Maddog taper down to 22mm (like the isofrane with a buckle width of 22mm) - or is the Helberg Buckle just indented for the isofrane). or am i just to puzzled ;-? Thanks for an advice.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Just arrived. Unfortunately it is raining so I can't get any good outdoor pictures. Much better in person, although the buckle is even worse, if possible. My wife actually laughed out loud at the buckle.


Very nice...my favorite version yet.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

whoareyou said:


> Great!
> 
> Question: does the Maddog taper down to 22mm (like the isofrane with a buckle width of 22mm) - or is the Helberg Buckle just indented for the isofrane). or am i just to puzzled ;-? Thanks for an advice.


No, both leather straps are straight 24mm. The bronze Helberg buckle Clemems is offering is 22mm.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> No, both leather straps are straight 24mm. The bronze Helberg buckle Clemems is offering is 22mm.


Thanks for clarifying. I haven't seen the mad dog buckle yet but I suspect I'll be in th market for a smaller 24mm bronze buckle for leather straps. Love the look of 22mm H2O bronze buckle but I'm not an ISO guy so I wouldn't be able to use it.

Back to the watch...of the pics I've seen thus far, the blue/bronze combo looks amazing and I'm temporarily kicking myself for switching to olive.


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> No, both leather straps are straight 24mm. The bronze Helberg buckle Clemems is offering is 22mm.


Thanks for your advice CGSschorty !


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

This is nuts I want mine already....


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

So I'm a little confused.. Will the new Bronze Helberg buckle work with any of the CH6 straps?


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Barry, it will only work with a 22mm non taper strap. The CH6 straps are 24mm from top to bottom. I ordered a after market 24mm strap that tapers to 22mm on the buckle end. I then paired it with the Helberg screwed in buckle. Hotness

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation.. can't wait to see which one comes on Monday!!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I feel kind of sorry for Maddog. A lot of buckle bashing going on here. But why make them so large? What was he thinking? Fi fy fo fum?


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Although the Maddog buckles are larger than most, the quality and craftsmanship that goes into each one is second to none. It takes Much longer to produce, polish and shape each one...for that, we are proud owners of two. After a couple of times on the wrist, ever other buckle will look too small...lol. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gregger said:


> This is nuts I want mine already....


mega mega mega mega ditto ... hell I'd take a darn notice saying it's taking a week but it's en route

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> mega mega mega mega ditto ... hell I'd take a darn notice saying it's taking a week but it's en route
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Its like being in a whore house with no money.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Barry.g said:


> So I'm a little confused.. Will the new Bronze Helberg buckle work with any of the CH6 straps?


Only the Isofrane.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

I love huge buckles, I'm looking forward to the maddog almost as much as the watch itself.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> I love huge buckles, I'm looking forward to the maddog almost as much as the watch itself.


 I'm with you on that these are fantastic !


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Maddog looks super stiff in the pics i've so far seen, however I'm sure it'll soften up with wear. Fail safe is a nice dark fudge from P-Gunni


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

Hate my two buckles.....so if anybody wants to buy them PM me. Stainless Steel.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

3 more to add


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

ukdabest said:


> Hate my two buckles.....so if anybody wants to buy them PM me. Stainless Steel.


Tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^^fantastic shots gshock. Looks killer.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny T said:


> ^^fantastic shots gshock. Looks killer.


Thanks Danny!


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> I love huge buckles, I'm looking forward to the maddog almost as much as the watch itself.





Rbateson said:


> I'm with you on that these are fantastic !


*I love my MadDog Buckle*


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

LorbRobb, those skulls r So cool ! Where can we get one Any shark related theme ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> *NEW HELBERG BRONZE BUCKLE IS AVAILABLE AT HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen*
> 
> For 4 weeks we will offer the HELBERG 22mm buckle for discounted price. We have around 200 buckles in stock.
> 
> ...


Ordered mine!!!!

Thanks!! It's what I was looking for!!


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Still waiting for my bronze/brown/domed diver to arrive. Based on the real world photos it looks like I'll be searching for a more petite buckle for the Maddog (I'm assuming the buckle is not sewn in, and therefore is replaceable). Is the buckle on the standard Helberg strap smaller than the Maddog gigantor?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Warrusty said:


> Still waiting for my bronze/brown/domed diver to arrive. Based on the real world photos it looks like I'll be searching for a more petite buckle for the Maddog (I'm assuming the buckle is not sewn in, and therefore is replaceable). Is the buckle on the standard Helberg strap smaller than the Maddog gigantor?


They are both the same buckle. They are screw in, so they are easily removable.


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> They are both the same buckle. They are screw in, so they are easily removable.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> LorbRobb, those skulls r So cool ! Where can we get one Any shark related theme ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Rolko Bronze buckles - rolko.pro


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Did anyone get a bronze, domed, green yet???? I think I saw one but with flat crystal.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gregger said:


> Did anyone get a bronze, domed, green yet???? I think I saw one but with flat crystal.


where did you see that ? I'm waiting on same set up. no notice yet

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> *NEW HELBERG BRONZE BUCKLE IS AVAILABLE AT HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen*
> 
> For 4 weeks we will offer the HELBERG 22mm buckle for discounted price. We have around 200 buckles in stock.


That buckle looks beautiful on the Isofrane. |> |>

I see that there is now a stainless steel version. I am definitely going to have to get one for my Isofrane.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Did anyone get a bronze, domed, green yet???? I think I saw one but with flat crystal.


Man, I haven't seen a bronze with green dial yet (apart from the one in TLex site)... wondering how it will look with the solid bronze bezel and a black isofrane.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Man, I wish those SS buckles were 24mm to replace the Maddog buckles!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

lawman98 said:


> Man, I wish those SS buckles were 24mm to replace the Maddog buckles!


If Clemens produces a 24mm version, I'm sure he'll sell a bunch!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

lawman98 said:


> Man, I wish those SS buckles were 24mm to replace the Maddog buckles!


Clemens makes an H2O buckle in 24mm almost identical to the Helberg.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

It's a shame the CH1 buckle does not come with a wide tongue like the ISO buckles do. I still bought it anyway since it's stunning looking and the best option available.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> where did you see that ? I'm waiting on same set up. no notice yet
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


It could have been SS but a dark photo that looked like bronze...Hay I'm color blind in the green spectrum so my eye doc tells me....


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Arrival Thread Photos...

This is actually more of a departure photo. 

Off soon for the weekend visiting friends, with my girlfriend and my new dive buddy. Which is gonna be kinda awkward, as I told the former that there weren't goin' to be many more latters for a while! LOL!









CH6 - black ceramic bezel, black face, dome crystal and chrome handset


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

GoodLord said:


> Arrival Thread Photos...
> 
> This is actually more of a departure photo.
> 
> ...


Marvelous! That's my watch, but with a Bronze case. Yeah baby!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@GoodLord: Wow, that´s really a great photo of the HELBERG CH6. The lightning is just perfect. 

@24mm bronze buckle: I´m right now producing the H2O ORCA buckle 24mm in bronze! Maybe for some of you this could be an alternative to the MADDOG buckle? It will take at least 1-2 month until the 24mm H2O ORCA bronze buckles will be ready.


----------



## d777777 (Feb 6, 2010)

GoodLord said:


> Arrival Thread Photos...
> 
> This is actually more of a departure photo.
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!!
Now i know how mine will turn up


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

d777777 said:


> Outstanding!!!
> Now i know how mine will turn up


Many thanks D777777, you'll not be disappointed ...Mr. Helberg has produced another very fine watch for the money.

I'm currently debating on whether to invest in a mesh strap - it'll be the first time I've ever worn one, albeit I ordered one once from WJean, but sent it back. But I think the SS CH6 is cryin' out for one, now that I've had a chance to look & wear mine ...and I'm really looking forward to seeing yours and/or some other F74's sporting them!

Cheers

M.


----------



## d777777 (Feb 6, 2010)

GoodLord said:


> Many thanks D777777, you'll not be disappointed ...Mr. Helberg has produced another very fine watch for the money.
> 
> I'm currently debating on whether to invest in a mesh strap - it'll be the first time I've ever worn one, albeit I ordered one once from WJean, but sent it back. But I think the SS CH6 is cryin' out for one, now that I've had a chance to look & wear mine ...and I'm really looking forward to seeing yours and/or some other F74's sporting them!
> 
> ...


You welcome.
Regarding the mesh strap.
CH6 reminds me kinda on Eterna Super Kontiki and that watch does look awesome on mesh.
So with the CH6 shouldn't be any different,i think.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> @24mm bronze buckle: I´m right now producing the H2O ORCA buckle 24mm in bronze!


Great news! :-!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I ordered the mesh bracelet after seeing the picture below.

I haven't worn mesh in the past, so not sure how it will work out for me, but looks sharp in the picture. :-!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you're going to like it, Matt. IMO, mesh bracelets are the best for comfort in hot weather and they look great on retro style watches like the CH6. Had I ordered the SS CH6, it definitely would've gone on mesh.



mattcantwin said:


> I ordered the mesh bracelet after seeing the picture below.
> 
> I haven't worn mesh in the past, so not sure how it will work out for me, but looks sharp in the picture. :-!


----------



## vrally3 (May 18, 2012)

Where is my CH6... i want it... i need it... please Clemens, send my unit... pleaseeee


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well look what just showed up. And on my birthday, no less. Clemens must have planned this all along!

Initial thoughts... These are big and heavy. Finish is fantastic. Best bang for the buck that I have experienced. Straps are top notch and the buckles are like boat anchors (but extremely nice). Mine willbe onthe Iso until my new buckles arrive. I was all but sure that my blue dial was going to be flipped, but now I am thinking it will stay.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

A couple quickies of #127, seriously impressed with it.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

lawman98 said:


> I was all but sure that my blue dial was going to be flipped, but now I am thinking it will stay.


Both look great! :-!

In my opinion, the blue dial looks much better "in the flesh" than in early prototype photos.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

my turn





















First impression really nice quality, lesser quality than my Aquadive but half the price so can't really compare. a few flaws here and there but overall very pleased. Yes it is heavy but on Isofrane the weight is totally ok w me. The buckle has mentioned before is rather ENORMOUS so I switched rapidly to the Isofrane which works best for me anyway especially in aqua. cheers.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

iceman66 said:


> A couple quickies of #127, seriously impressed with it.
> 
> View attachment 1535193
> 
> View attachment 1535194


Dang. That combo looks amazing.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! And you are right, the blue is amazing.



mattcantwin said:


> Both look great! :-!
> 
> In my opinion, the blue dial looks much better "in the flesh" than in early prototype photos.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

That blue ss clear bezel is a knock out watch. I almost changed my bronzo for it actually but from the very few bronzos shown I think I'll be happy whenever it does arrive.

I think the massive buckles match up with what looks like a classic hunk of metal watch like this. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a little perspective for the buckles.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

That buckle sure looks great, but I dont believe I will be using it when my watch arrives.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> I ordered the mesh bracelet after seeing the picture below.
> 
> I haven't worn mesh in the past, so not sure how it will work out for me, but looks sharp in the picture. :-!


I have this landing on Monday


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

lawman98 said:


> Here's a little perspective for the buckles.
> View attachment 1535275


I think I might wear it as a belt buckle.;-)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good under direct sunlight and in the shade.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

lawman98 said:


> Here's a little perspective for the buckles.
> View attachment 1535275


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

ArticMan said:


>


Brice?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

lawman98 said:


> Here's a little perspective for the buckles.
> View attachment 1535275


Nothing "little" about that perspective!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


>


Congrats, Chris, great strap combo! :-!


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Here's mine, arrived Tuesday but was finally able to pick up today. Wrist size is ~6.5".

























And size comparison of the buckle to an American quarter.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That blue/bronze is a friggin hot combo. 

Nice presentation Rogue!

You really put the buckle in perspective. I'm actually starting to enjoy the novelty of its hugeness. I'm gonna wear mine around for a bit before I modify it.

My mouth is watering now for mine. Everyone having fun without me


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Danny T said:


> That blue/bronze is a friggin hot combo.
> 
> Nice presentation Rogue!
> 
> ...


Dont worry yours is not the only mouth that's watering !! Ordered mine back in November #174 it's been a long Waite but surely not much longer.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Think my turn is still a long way to go ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*I'll throw mine into this great photo mix...agree with the many other comments made, great build quality and design with this one (this one gets best watch deal of the year for me given the build quality and overall package of straps and buckles).

A couple low light pics from when it first arrived, along with a full sun wrist shot.

*


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> LorbRobb, those skulls r So cool ! Where can we get one Any shark related theme ??
> 
> email Ingomar at MadDog Straps ( [email protected] ).
> I havent seen a shark but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

stew77 said:


> *A couple low light pics from when it first arrived, along with a full sun wrist shot.
> *


*Great shots!* :-!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Another newbie...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice exc-hulk. Gold handset with the SS case give it a different look. Great shots too.

The dome is so kick-AZZ


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

exc-hulk said:


> Another newbie...


Wow


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thankx guys for your kind words.

I like the golden hand set with the black dial and all stainless steel case. Looks a bit of vintage.

More and better pics coming soon...


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

I am sure much time is being spent pondering the decisions made on the combos with this watch with some worrying that they made a 'wrong' choice but I think time is needed before you get the real story. I have heard many songs that sounded great at first, only to make you sick by the tenth listen while others grow on you and become favourites over time. Sure can't wait for mine!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Love the gold handset on the SMS blac dial ch6! Great combo and definitely get that vintage vibe.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Just arrived - quick shot and happy ;-)!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> Another newbie...


Very nice shots and combo - superb choice. I´m glad to see more pictures turning up showing solid bezel versions - which makes me look forward to my SS/solid/black version (though I need to admit that I have totally fallen in love with the ss/ceramic/blue dial version I have already received - the color shade of the blue dial is superb, changing it´s look beautifully from daylight to lowlight ).


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

The Maddog clasp will make an excellent pendent! I wonder if Maddog makes quality leather necklaces


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Have any brown dialed watches (steel or bronze) surfaced yet?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Warrusty said:


> Have any brown dialed watches (steel or bronze) surfaced yet?


I seen one in SS on another Forum, looked Awesome!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You will see more bronze with all 4 dials being sent or even arriving in the next week.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

McChuck Potato said:


> I have heard many songs that sounded great at first, only to make you sick by the tenth listen while
> others grow on you and become favourites over time. Sure can't wait for mine!


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> You will see more bronze with all 4 dials being sent or even arriving in the next week.


Thanks clemens!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Just one pic for now. I'm really digging this piece. Great wrist presence. It was better than expected |>
> 
> View attachment 1534181


NowI wish I'd ordered the black bezel....


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone got a photo of the green dial in bronze with the ceramic bezel yet? That's the one I'm patiently (lie) waiting on!


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Love the watch fit and finish are excellent , tried to get used to the leather strap but the buckle was just too big to be comfortable. Swapped it onto the ISO and it is perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Here are a couple more full sun shots of the Blue/Bronze...



















*


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

stew77 said:


> *Here are a couple more full sun shots of the Blue/Bronze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue bronze combo is sick. Regretting my switch to olive...if I knew the blue would be that dark I would have got that one.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

I find there's something with Bronze and Blue dial. I'm not sure what makes it attractive to me. It's like having a Blonde in blue bikini but I don't recall blue bikini being as striking as the white bikini. 

Gee, what am I talking about now ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Anyone got a photo of the green dial in bronze with the ceramic bezel yet? That's the one I'm patiently (lie) waiting on!


Absolutely !! I'm trying to be patient here too (and I'm hoping they ain't forgotten me. There's been some shipping of the S/S variant over here to the UK but nobody has posted a Bronzy as yet. (I could be the first - how 'bout that).
This week needs to pass REAL quick haha


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

dear clemmens, i already sent you something like 3 emals, and i had no answer yet. i know that you might be pretty busy, but please could you answer me. my number order is: 1548.

best regards,
cesar scarambone


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Just put the Aquadive BOR bracelet on and shot a couple quickie iPhone pics with terrible lighting, but here it is... The blue dial looks much better in the sun light.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> dear clemmens, i already sent you something like 3 emals, and i had no answer yet. i know that you might be pretty busy, but please could you answer me. my number order is: 1548.
> 
> best regards,
> cesar scarambone


he's a very busy boy.... relax, it will show soon.

d.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am really liking this stainless bezel.


----------



## watchluvr1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

How many bronzes have been seen out in the wild at this point ?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I think mine got a little bumped on the way to Australia. Despite the huge box and packing. It is running about 5 min fast per day at the moment, having been wound then worn for a total of 3 hours yesterday and the day before, when it arrived.  Will have to visit a watchmaker I guess to get it timed.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

johnnmiller1 said:


> I think mine got a little bumped on the way to Australia. Despite the huge box and packing. It is running about 5 min fast per day at the moment, having been wound then worn for a total of 3 hours yesterday and the day before, when it arrived.  Will have to visit a watchmaker I guess to get it timed.


Sounds like it might need to be demagnatized. Hopefully it is something simple like that.

Sent from my LG G2 via Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

johnnmiller1 said:


> I think mine got a little bumped on the way to Australia. Despite the huge box and packing. It is running about 5 min fast per day at the moment, having been wound then worn for a total of 3 hours yesterday and the day before, when it arrived.  Will have to visit a watchmaker I guess to get it timed.





nellipj said:


> Sounds like it might need to be demagnatized. Hopefully it is something simple like that.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 via Tapatalk


That would be my first guess. If that's the problem, it's easy to diagnose, easy to fix. If you have a compass handy, move it around the watch to see if it reacts noticeably. There are inexpensive demagnetizers on ebay or a watchmaker should be able to demagnetize it for little or no cost.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, I thought either magnetized or that there was some contact between the spring and the oiler when the end cap jewel of the hairspring was being lubricated, it is up to 7 1/2 minutes gained today, sitting face up, unworn in the box. Good idea about the compass by the way, I've never thought about that before.

I should add that Clemmens contacted me within 30 minutes of my emailing him about the issue and offered to pay for the shipping of the watch head back to Germany to be serviced. I'll take him up on the offer tomorrow. He assures me that every watch is shipped after being regulated first, so I guess it was Fedex to blame.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

AnyoneAustralia based interested in swapping their black helberg strap (from ss case) for my brown one that'll come with my bronzo (once it gets here) please pm!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Yeah, I thought either magnetized or that there was some contact between the spring and the oiler when the end cap jewel of the hairspring was being lubricated, it is up to 7 1/2 minutes gained today, sitting face up, unworn in the box. Good idea about the compass by the way, I've never thought about that before.
> 
> I should add that Clemmens contacted me within 30 minutes of my emailing him about the issue and offered to pay for the shipping of the watch head back to Germany to be serviced. I'll take him up on the offer tomorrow. He assures me that every watch is shipped after being regulated first, so I guess it was Fedex to blame.


I wouldn't want to ship the watch back if it's only magnetized. If the fix requires cracking the case, I would certainly take him up on it.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

A gentle firm slap on the caseback often works to untangle the hairspring has been jarred in shipping. You might let it wind down first.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, is it still available for sale!?


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

dpage said:


> A gentle firm slap on the caseback often works to untangle the hairspring has been jarred in shipping. You might let it wind down first.


That procedure worked with my Seiko Sumo too.

However - slap on your own risk ;-)

Hope it will work for you.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH6 is reguled in average to +8 sec within an interval of +4 - +12 sec. Anything higher is caused by hard transportation handling or magnetizing of the watch during transport. 

It´s probably the best to get the watch first demagnetized at your local watch maker for just a few bucks and if this didn´t help the watch must be send in for regulation/replacement to H2O.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Just put the Aquadive BOR bracelet on and shot a couple quickie iPhone pics with terrible lighting, but here it is... The blue dial looks much better in the sun light.


Wow. That AD BOR looks fantastic on the CH6. Looks OEM! And the fit at the lugs is perfect! No gap!

Nice job Ron !


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

chriscentro said:


> Wow, is it still available for sale!?


Hello Chriscentro, welcome to CH6 owner's club. CH6 is still available thru' Helberg/H20 website. U can view in real from some of Singapore pieces in time to come. Very soon... ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Picked mine up from FedEx after work Friday night. Just some thoughts on the watch. Mine is roughly +3 seconds over the past 2 days. Like others have said and done, the buckles are ridiculous and I immediately put it on the Iso. It certainly is a heavy watch, but the size isn't bad even for my 6.75 inch wrist. The blue dial is much darker than the original renders and looks black in dim lighting. My only complaint so far is my bezel has some backplay, wondering if others have this as well. Here is a cellphone wrist shot.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Can a small 6.5 inch wrist carry off the CH6?


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Can a small 6.5 inch wrist carry off the CH6?


Highly doubtful


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a flat 6.7 inch wrist, and in all honesty I'm a little concerned it might be to big for me. "To big" is subjective however and varies according to personal opinion. I define it as being to big when the lug to lug distance extends beyond my wrist area. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'd hate to let it go since it's such a nice piece.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd suspect that those with a 6.5"ish wrist will be more hindered by the maddog buckle than watch case itself. Changing it over to the ISO, if you ordered one, will likely make the subjectively large watch more manageable for you guys. I guess that regardless of wrist size, if you're used to a watch of this girth then you'll be right. If 40mm seems large for you, however...


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

That is also my big fear that it will not fit my wrist. I also have a 6.5 inch wrist. I have a few Doxa Sub 5000T and Zixen Trimix. Those wear pretty good on my wrist so hoping the CH6 will also. Although the Doxas are 48MM lug to lug.



chriscentro said:


> Can a small 6.5 inch wrist carry off the CH6?


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

GDub said:


> That is also my big fear that it will not fit my wrist. I also have a 6.5 inch wrist. I have a few Doxa Sub 5000T and Zixen Trimix. Those wear pretty good on my wrist so hoping the CH6 will also. Although the Doxas are 48MM lug to lug.


I have a 6.5" wrist, IMO CH6 fits just fine. See my pictures a few pages back. The buckle is ridiculously large, I don't have my tools with me so I haven't put it on the Isofrane. It feels almost like my Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500, which is heavier with bracelet.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

GDub said:


> That is also my big fear that it will not fit my wrist. I also have a 6.5 inch wrist. I have a few Doxa Sub 5000T and Zixen Trimix. Those wear pretty good on my wrist so hoping the CH6 will also. Although the Doxas are 48MM lug to lug.


I don't understand why anyone would part with there hard earned cash on something that they were remotely unsure of regarding size etc when there is so much choice out there.

surely we all new what we were buying when we pre ordered the watch. Yes is seemed a bargain with the extra goodies like a free MADdog and cheap ISO, but it's only a bargain if it's something you are sure about.

Clemens has already told us the watches dimensions so there should be no surprises there.

Any research in to MADdog straps tells you exactly what to expect so no of surprises there either.Regarding the buckles you either love or loathe them but at the end of the day the strap was for free and we new what we were getting !


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

johnnycasaba said:


> Picked mine up from FedEx after work Friday night. Just some thoughts on the watch. Mine is roughly +3 seconds over the past 2 days. Like others have said and done, the buckles are ridiculous and I immediately put it on the Iso. It certainly is a heavy watch, but the size isn't bad even for my 6.75 inch wrist. The blue dial is much darker than the original renders and looks black in dim lighting. My only complaint so far is my bezel has some backplay, wondering if others have this as well. Here is a cellphone wrist shot.


My bezel also has a bit of play to it, not a lot but just enough to know it's there. I'm still pretty happy with it though, and I can't wait to see the patina it develops when I wear it on a ship/industrial environment.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

It is definitely too large for 6.5" wrist. Anyone who tells you otherwise is lying to you.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

RogueJestyr said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist, IMO CH6 fits just fine. See my pictures a few pages back. The buckle is ridiculously large, I don't have my tools with me so I haven't put it on the Isofrane. It feels almost like my Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500, which is heavier with bracelet.


The watch case looks fine on your wrist and I also agree that the buckle is ridiculously big.
After pre-orders, the price is $500 euros?


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

So the bronze buckle posted by Clemens will be made in 24mm or will it be a different design?


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> It is definitely too large for 6.5" wrist. Anyone who tells you otherwise is lying to you.


No it's not, it depends on the lug to lug distance, the curvature of the case ad the shape of your wrist (round 6.5 or flat 6.5 inch).
My wrist is a little larger 6.7/6.8 inch, I have 47mm watches that are just fine and I have one that is to large.

The type of case of the Helberg CH6 is pretty good for a smaller wrist!!!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been pumping irons all along during the pre-order phase and did a popeye high protein diet - now the size is just alright. Will need another 2-3 month to handle the Maddog Buckle and, well.....will need new fittings ;-))))

But to be honest - I was also unsure about the size of the CH6 - but need to admit that it wears very comfortable (being used to 42mm watches and at least at my wrist of 7,42 inches). Moreover, the CH6 is a brilliant piece of engineering and of superb design. I simply love it. Compared to e.g. my PAM, it wears much more unobtrusive....While being a diver / tool watch, it´s really a very elegant watch (my first CH6 is a ss/ceramic/blue, the second will be a ss/solid/black one). In a nutshell: it has just the right balance of sportiveness and elegance (at least in my perception) and I´m sure it will work for a lot of guys with smaller wrists (than mine) too.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanky ou for the flowers! 

Here is something made from Bronze I´m working currently on:


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Thanky ou for the flowers!
> 
> Here is something made from Bronze I´m working currently on:
> View attachment 1538333


Are u able to take a higher res image. Trying to zoom in to see if #288 is among them.


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow - mouthwatering pic ;-) Really look forward to the next DHL notification (maybe there´s another table under which my ss/solid/black dial / order no. 2726 is ? ;-)

Cheers
Michael


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Sitting in front of my desktop repeatedly saying "enhance" doesnt seem to be helping


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

NEW ARRIVAL: DISTRESSED JEANS CANVAS

Backside: black leather


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> Thanky ou for the flowers!
> 
> Here is something made from Bronze I´m working currently on:
> View attachment 1538333


I wonder how many people other than me counted how many watches are in the picture?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

speedster25 said:


> No it's not, it depends on the lug to lug distance, the curvature of the case ad the shape of your wrist (round 6.5 or flat 6.5 inch).
> My wrist is a little larger 6.7/6.8 inch, I have 47mm watches that are just fine and I have one that is to large.
> 
> The type of case of the Helberg CH6 is pretty good for a smaller wrist!!!


This guy is lying. He just doesn't know it.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> I wonder how many people other than me counted how many watches are in the picture?


100

:-s


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> I wonder how many people other than me counted how many watches are in the picture?





Ptolomeo74 said:


> 100
> 
> :-s


I got 101

Edit: After a recount on a screen bigger than a phone...I get 100 too.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> It is definitely too large for 6.5" wrist. Anyone who tells you otherwise is lying to you.


You are certainly entitled to your opinion, however calling someone a liar when the size/fit is up to the wearer is a bit much, don't you think?

As long as it doesn't look like you have a buckler strapped to your forearm, who cares?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

RogueJestyr said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion, however calling someone a liar when the size/fit is up to the wearer is a bit much, don't you think?
> 
> As long as it doesn't look like you have a buckler strapped to your forearm, who cares?


It was obviously said in jest. Maybe liar is a bit strong, but if you believe this watch belongs on a 6.5" wrist you are certainly delusional.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> 100
> 
> :-s


If Clemens keeps releasing great products/watches my H20/Helberg collection will prob get to this number LOL !!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> If Clemens keeps releasing great products/watches my H20/Helberg collection will prob get to this number LOL !!


It's not there already?


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I think telling anyone what they can or can not wear is a bit presumptuous ... Really depends on what the person likes, and the shape of the wrist as much as the size of the wrist .. I've seen 50mm watches on 7" wrists that I thought looked good, and others that were too big but the person wearing it loved it, and I saw a 42mm on a 7" wrist that looked too small.. Yes the strap or buckle might not be the best fit- which is why I like a shark mesh or even a Nato..


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally...caught up with FedEx after a week away! Blue/Bronze #052, on first impression -- incredible! As others have noted, the blue is darker than I was expecting, but looks fantastic nonetheless. Really pops in sunlight. Swapped it onto the brown calf initially, will play with some other strap options today. Couple of pics from the morning, my wrist is ~7.75"











Lume Shot:



Oh, and I don't mind the Maddog buckle at all. Looks great to me :-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Did anyone happen to own a Bronze bezel on Ss case combination ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Thanky ou for the flowers!
> 
> Here is something made from Bronze I´m working currently on:
> View attachment 1538333


anyone on a big monitor could let me know if you see # 383?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

mattcantwin said:


> I wonder how many people other than me counted how many watches are in the picture?


I counted how many green dials with ceramic bezels - not many! Looks like that will be a limited version.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

First row, 4th from left, green dial, domed chrystal, solid bezel, number 149.... Isn't it?


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

FedEx showed a Monday AM delivery scheduled ..... now since it hasn't shown they changed delivery info to N/A. 


hopefully soon D.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got a Fedex notice for my Bronze Brown Dial Superdome. Will be here Wednesday!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

itranslator said:


> Are u able to take a higher res image. Trying to zoom in to see if #288 is among them.


 I think I see my #173 bronze black dial ceramic bezel - gunna look good on the orange ISO !!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Thanky ou for the flowers!
> 
> Here is something made from Bronze I´m working currently on:
> View attachment 1538333


#073 in that picture? :-d


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

daument said:


> FedEx showed a Monday AM delivery scheduled ..... now since it hasn't shown they changed delivery info to N/A.
> 
> Now they tell me Wednesday...so much for expedited shipping
> 
> hopefully soon D.


 Now they tell me Wednesday...so much for expedited shipping


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> It was obviously said in jest. Maybe liar is a bit strong, but if you believe this watch belongs on a 6.5" wrist you are certainly delusional.


I take offense in being called a liar or delusional. I'm very experienced in watches and wrist sizes as a long time watch collector and strap maker. This watch has short lugs and curvature what makes it better suited for the smaller wrist too. As I said before the shape of the wrist is important too, a 6,5 wrist can be wide (flat) or narrow (more round). If the lugs don't hang over your wrist it's okay in my opinion.

Fashion changes too, 13 years ago I bought a Tag Heuer Monza cal.36 and sold it on becaus,e with 40mm, it was to large for my 6.8 wrist. 3 years after I bought one again and it was just right. Now for the last two years it doesn't get much wrist time, because it rather small.

I've seen some wrist shots here, in which it looks a little to big (in my opinion), but even then it's not sure, Ernie Romers (site owner) recently reposted a nice article explaining how watches look larger in wrist shots on face book. Here the original post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html

it's free to everyone to check it out and have their own opinion or tast


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Come on anyone viewing that picture on a big monitor ? 383 ???? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

speedster25 said:


> I take offense in being called a liar or delusional. I'm very experienced in watches and wrist sizes as a long time watch collector and strap maker. This watch has short lugs and curvature what makes it better suited for the smaller wrist too. As I said before the shape of the wrist is important too, a 6,5 wrist can be wide (flat) or narrow (more round). If the lugs don't hang over your wrist it's okay in my opinion.
> 
> Fashion changes too, 13 years ago I bought a Tag Heuer Monza cal.36 and sold it on becaus,e with 40mm, it was to large for my 6.8 wrist. 3 years after I bought one again and it was just right. Now for the last two years it doesn't get much wrist time, because it rather small.
> 
> ...


Well said I totally agree with your point of view.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

My wrist is over 7.5" and this watch just fits me. If you think it would look good on a wrist an inch smaller then by all means wear what you like and enjoy it.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> My wrist is over 7.5" and this watch just fits me. If you think it would look good on a wrist an inch smaller then by all means wear what you like and enjoy it.


Nice shot - I'm 7 inch above and below the wrist bone but like to wear my straps an inch bigger especially the ISO's so think I'm gonna be super happy !!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Rbateson said:


> Nice shot - I'm 7 inch above and below the wrist bone but like to wear my straps an inch bigger especially the ISO's so think I'm gonna be super happy !!


forgot to to say I am right handed but wear watch on the right hand very strange. Some people may say I am ambidextrous and they would be correct in that assumption !!

"I can resist anything but temptation"


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

I am the same. Right handed, right wrist. I also enjoy the comfort of having the crown out of the way of my hand on many of my watches. It is quite ironic that the most uncomfortable watch I own is in fact a Destro.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

McChuck Potato said:


> I am the same. Right handed, right wrist. I also enjoy the comfort of having the crown out of the way of my hand on many of my watches. It is quite ironic that the most uncomfortable watch I own is in fact a Destro.


That's so weird the watch i thought would suit me best was the Sinn EZM3 being smaller on the wrist with the crown on the left but it was so uncomfortable I wore it for less than a day I even found a U- Boat more comfortable and that's saying something !! Anyway a Precista PRS18Q on ISO gets a big up from me the ultimate beater.......


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Masterpiece. .


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

For those who have not received their bronze yet, I just switched over to the isofrane and it is much better balanced for me. I have a 7.25 inch wrist and have owned a Helson and benarus bronze. This one is as heavy as the Helson but the lug to lug is much better and it wears very well on the isofrane. I love the maddog strap-very well made but the buckle is a bit big for me. Super cool though. I will wear it at times for sure but for now the isofrane is the strap. 

I just ordered the bronze Ch6 iso buckle which should be great.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's a few quick IPhone photos of my SS/Olive Green dial that came in today.. The mad dog strap is fantastic, and I'm warming up the the buckle, but probably will change it out in the near future, and decide on which canvas strap to get, the green or the sand..







thanks for looking..

Barry


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CH6 with the Mesh Bracelet


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

7"+


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

From all the pics posted, the perceived quality seemed to be as good as Aquadive for much less money.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

mekenical said:


> 7"+


Looks sharp! :-!

How does it feel on the mesh?

Did you have to make it pretty snug to keep it from shifting around?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> Looks sharp! :-!
> 
> How does it feel on the mesh?
> 
> Did you have to make it pretty snug to keep it from shifting around?




its awesome! Right now it's my favorite way of wearing the CH6,

I like it loose, and prefer it to move around, if I made it tight it wouldn't move at all.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Any word or any one in UK or my part of Europe received their Bronze option as yet ? There's a guy 40 miles away who ordered 3 weeks after me in stainless steel and he's has his a week or so.
Also, how big a wrist is the shark skin strap good for ? I'm 8.25 and sincerely hoping it's gonna fit !

Any clues ?

Cheers


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

reggie747 said:


> Any word or any one in UK or my part of Europe received their Bronze option as yet ? There's a guy 40 miles away who ordered 3 weeks after me in stainless steel and he's has his a week or so.
> Also, how big a wrist is the shark skin strap good for ? I'm 8.25 and sincerely hoping it's gonna fit !
> 
> Any clues ?
> ...


it may need a few more holes, the first hole is really close.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Still no watch......  But I think mine is in the group photo of all the bronze watches that was posted a few days ago...


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Still no watch......  But I think mine is in the group photo of all the bronze watches that was posted a few days ago...


I hope so too


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

May be wrong but have seen very few if any pics of bronze with ceramic insert. May be not ready yet.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Where you based Gregger ?


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks fantastic on the mesh! Will change mine out tonight to it. Thanks for the great photos!!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

reggie747 said:


> Also, how big a wrist is the shark skin strap good for ? I'm 8.25 and sincerely hoping it's gonna fit !
> 
> Any clues ?
> 
> Cheers


If you mean the leather strap, you shouldn't have a problem. I believe the overall length was around 230mm which would fit our 8.25 inch wrists.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

rajenmaniar said:


> May be wrong but have seen very few if any pics of bronze with ceramic insert. May be not ready yet.


Patiently waiting for my bronze with ceramic insert. Turned down the shark mesh but now wondering what it would look like on the bronze - any ideas ??


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Rbateson said:


> Patiently waiting for my bronze with ceramic insert. Turned down the shark mesh but now wondering what it would look like on the bronze - any ideas ??


The mesh would look great on SS, but there are no good bracelet options for bronze.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Unless you have a large wrist the only realistic option is the isofrane strap IMHO considering the weight of the Bronze case.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

mekenical said:


> its awesome! Right now it's my favorite way of wearing the CH6,
> 
> I like it loose, and prefer it to move around, if I made it tight it wouldn't move at all.


Good news, glad I revised my order to include the mesh.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> Looks fantastic on the mesh! Will change mine out tonight to it. Thanks for the great photos!!


smart idea, rocking mine right now.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> Good news, glad I revised my order to include the mesh.


Smart Move.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

reggie747 said:


> Where you based Gregger ?


Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

ChuckW said:


> The mesh would look great on SS, but there are no good bracelet options for bronze.


Yeh I guess so but wondered how SS and bronze would look together.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Got my black dial SS with ceramic insert,super dome and chrome hands.
Outstanding! Surprised by the size and heft.Thought it would wear smaller but it is a good thing for me as I like the size and the heft.
The buckle is huge but is a work of art.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Rbateson said:


> Yeh I guess so but wondered how SS and bronze would look together.


If these are any indication... I would say... NOT!





Pix stolen from the forum... hope you gents don't object.

Bronze and SS mixed, are like crossing the streams.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> If these are any indication... I would say... NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point taken I won't waste my money !! Thanks for the info..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

SS Black/Black


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm getting Fed-Up, still no message from Fed-Ex!

I want this beauty on my wrist already!


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw some asking about Bronze/Green/black ceramic/ domed crystal. Mine arrived in NH last week. Here are some quick pics.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great Greg!! How do you like it?


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Love it Barry, the buckle is huge but getting use to it. My first bronze watch. Had out on the ocean this past weekend


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

At times, mattcantwin seems like the perfect choice for my username.

Watch arrived a short while ago (SS, ceramic insert, black dial, flat crystal).

I "thought" I was opening the box carefully, but turns out I was wrong. o|

I put a nice little slit along the emblem on the top of the pelican case.










On the other hand, there is a great, un-blemished watch on the inside of the case.

Maybe, I did win after all.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> At times, mattcantwin seems like the perfect choice for my username.
> 
> Watch arrived a short while ago (SS, ceramic insert, black dial, flat crystal).
> 
> ...


Matt, at least its very symmetrical and looks like factory! I thought you ordered the green dial?? Just got Fed Ex confirm. on mine and I will be up in the hills fishing... great!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Switched over to the shark mesh... Super comfortable but I think I like the contrast of the MadDog strap as much if not more, what do you think of it on the mesh?


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> Switched over to the shark mesh... Super comfortable but I think I like the contrast of the MadDog strap as much if not more, what do you think of it on the mesh?


*GREAT LOOK, MESH AND DOME !*


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Mesh is good on that cushioned case!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tracking info for all bronze/green dial received this morning... yay!


Sent from my iPhone using TapDatAss


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Watch arrived a short while ago


And up for For Sale an even shorter while later !!

mattcantwin, that must be the biggest disappointment you've had in a while.

Months of anticipation then a FS ad in the blink of an eye.

What exactly is it not doing for ya ??


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Lume shots look great. it's just a shame the hands don't match the intensity of the dial/ bezel lume.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

just a quick photo as so many have been posted


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Guys -- photos of the different variations are looking great. Keep posting them up as they arrive. |>


----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

Artego 500 bracelet ... looks good.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just a note for anyone who refuses to part with their divers _even_ when the corporate world beckons (...guilty :-d...), the CH6 *will* slip comfortably under a shirt cuff...and with the Maddog buckle to boot!





Had mine on the road for the last 2 days. Switched to an aftermarket strap (GSD) and it's wearing like a champ. Definite keeper :-!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Force434 said:


> Just a note for anyone who refuses to part with their divers _even_ when the corporate world beckons (...guilty :-d...), the CH6 *will* slip comfortably under a shirt cuff...and with the Maddog buckle to boot!


I've taken to ensuring any bespoke shirts I buy have the left cuff tailored with an additional 20mm specifically for this reason. Doesn't help me with VDB, though


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Black on black with a flat crystal is looking the best combination ( but look at my collection below...I seem to like that look) ...I just hope I like my stainless bezel, domed crystal....


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Force434 said:


> Just a note for anyone who refuses to part with their divers _even_ when the corporate world beckons (...guilty :-d...), the CH6 *will* slip comfortably under a shirt cuff...and with the Maddog buckle to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> Had mine on the road for the last 2 days. Switched to an aftermarket strap (GSD) and it's wearing like a champ. Definite keeper :-!


Force434, what's your wrist size and is that a dome crystal on your CH6 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Really great pic of that bronze beauty Force!

Here are a few quick ones of my blue SS flat sapphire. I need to wipe the crystal a bit better but you get the idea.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Force434, what's your wrist size and is that a dome crystal on your CH6 ?


Flat crystal on mine, and 7.75" wrist. Been wearing the bronze for the last 3 days, and it's definitely starting to show a little patina. May swap to a NATO or the Iso when I get home...leather wears a little warm for this time of year.

Another layover...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe you haven't seen the Canvas strap in black from Clemens website, I like it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Maybe you haven't seen the Canvas strap in black from Clemens website, I like it.


Best combo to date. Strap is perfect for the black dial and bezel.

Smashing


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Best combo to date. Strap is perfect for the black dial and bezel.
> 
> Smashing


I agree. This combo looks great. I also love the bronze olive dial with the green distressed canvas strap.


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Best combo to date. Strap is perfect for the black dial and bezel.
> 
> Smashing


I agree. Best Combo I've seen so far. Nice Pic Ken!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks fellow WUS's ^^^


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Maybe you haven't seen the Canvas strap in black from Clemens website, I like it.


that's a good luck man! which type of 24mm buckle does it come with? it is engraved with the Helberg logo?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

SirJP said:


> that's a good luck man! which type of 24mm buckle does it come with? it is engraved with the Helberg logo?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Thanks, The buckle , No engraving.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Thanks, The buckle


I meant to say good look...lol. thanks for sharing. I saw somewhere that a fellow member had an helberg engraved 24mm thumb nail style buckle that may have been screwed in...I'll see if I can post it. awesome set up bro.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

So my Bronze/Brown Dial/Gold Hands/Superdome arrived today.

Excellent fit and finish, smooth winding. The straps are nice, but a little short (last hole on an 8" wrist). The buckles are WAY too big.

The watch wears larger than I expected based on specs.

And the photos:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

> So my Bronze/Brown Dial/Gold Hands/Superdome arrived today.


Now that is very GOOD news 'cos that's exactly the spec. that I'm waiting on. It shows they're moving that style out. I'm pleased for you. Excellent |>|>|>|>



> The straps are nice, but a little short (last hole on an 8" wrist).


Now that is very BAD news given I have an 8.25" wrist. I'm hoping Clemens catches sight of this post and pops me a longer strap in my deal "cos that's gonna take the shine off my baited breath and expectancy. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

reggie747 said:


> Now that is very BAD news given I have an 8.25" wrist. I'm hoping Clemens catches sight of this post and pops me a longer strap in my deal "cos that's gonna take the shine off my baited breath and expectancy. Fingers crossed !!


I can tighten to the 2nd hole, but it's very tight. It might be looser once it breaks in a bit. The regular leather strap is definitely bigger, that one fits loose in the second slot.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


>


Ah, I see you didn't wait for the RS bronze buckle project to come to fruition. Neither did I and I think that the tang of the CH1 buckle will work well with either the SAS rubber strap, which is presently on a Zixen Trimix, or an unused BC 321. I have an Iso coming with my bronze/green CH6 and still not sure of its destiny.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

This buckle works great with the SAS rubber. I'll probably still get one of the bronze Isofrane buckles when they are ready.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

floydfan33 said:


> So my Bronze/Brown Dial/Gold Hands/Superdome arrived today.
> 
> Excellent fit and finish, smooth winding. The straps are nice, but a little short (last hole on an 8" wrist). The buckles are WAY too big.
> 
> ...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


>


Flat crystal of domed ? I have the same watch hopefully being built some time soon ish


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Flat.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


>


OH HELL YEAH!!

My combo except I got the domer 

Also ordered 2 of those buckles too.

Full bronzo and green dial......DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELCIOUS !!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

ky70 said:


> that looks great! Does the buckle work on a 24mm wide end?


No, it's a 22mm buckle.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> This buckle works great with the SAS rubber. I'll probably still get one of the bronze Isofrane buckles when they are ready.


that looks great! Does the buckle work on a 24mm wide end?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

BTW, Shorty, I found that the SAS rubber was a very tight fit into the short lugs of the Zixen Trimix. Is that way on the CH6, too?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> BTW, Shorty, I found that the SAS rubber was a very tight fit into the short lugs of the Zixen Trimix. Is that way on the CH6, too?


It's snug against the case but goes on easily. The Isofrane definitely fits better.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought I had read somewhere in this thread that there was just one size for the straps. Dont believe there are long, medium, and short lengths to choose from. Hopefully, I am incorrect.



reggie747 said:


> Now that is very BAD news given I have an 8.25" wrist. I'm hoping Clemens catches sight of this post and pops me a longer strap in my deal "cos that's gonna take the shine off my baited breath and expectancy. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> I thought I had read somewhere in this thread that there was just one size for the straps. Dont believe there are long, medium, and short lengths to choose from. Hopefully, I am incorrect.


Correct all H20 straps are std length


Width: 24 mm
Length: 135/80 mm
Thickness: ca. 4,8 mm


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Correct all H20 straps are std length
> 
> 
> Width: 24 mm
> ...


You can't ask for more than that in an OEM strap. That would qualify as XXL for most brands.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Correct all H20 straps are std length
> 
> 
> Width: 24 mm
> ...





CGSshorty said:


> You can't ask for more than that in an OEM strap. That would qualify as XXL for most brands.


I agree that is a bigger strap as most have a total length of 210mm and my 8+ inch wrist can fit those one the last hole (sometimes a touch snug). So as long as the holes go far enough down the strap, I'll be able to fit it.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

CGSshorty said:


>


Freaking Sweet! |> |> |>


----------



## hubster30 (Apr 4, 2014)

Really like the look of this watch, does anybody know how it compares to the SharkDiver 45? Size, Quality etc? I'm looking for a partner for my Benarus Worlddiver GMT.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

hubster30 said:


> Really like the look of this watch, does anybody know how it compares to the SharkDiver 45? Size, Quality etc? I'm looking for a partner for my Benarus Worlddiver GMT.


It fits the wrist better than the 45 Shark Diver due to the shorter lugs on the CH6.

Finishing on the CH6 is more refined and nicer than the Sharkdiver.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

T1meout said:


> Unless you have a large wrist the only realistic option is the isofrane strap IMHO considering the weight of the Bronze case.


Anybody consider for the bronze C6, particularly those with the black bezel and/or dial, a mesh bracelet...in PVD? I have a large wrist (8.75) and the included strap options won't accommodate. I have an Armida A1 on mesh and it holds it very securely. Both watches share nearly identical dimensions. So... I'm going black shark mesh PVD bracelet on a bronze case with black bezel and dial. At least that'll give me a viable bracelet option for inclement weather.


----------



## Castlehill (Jul 22, 2013)

Unfortunately my CH6 have some defects. I wrote to H2O-Watch. What is the normal waiting time for an e-mail reply?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Castlehill said:


> Unfortunately my CH6 have some defects. I wrote to H2O-Watch. What is the normal waiting time for an e-mail reply?


Well, since you have decided to go public, I assume your bound to receive a reply any moment now. Care to share what is wrong with your watch and perhaps post some pictures?


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Sigh...


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Castlehill said:


> Unfortunately my CH6 have some defects. I wrote to H2O-Watch. What is the normal waiting time for an e-mail reply?


Yes please let us know what the Issues are with the watch now that you have decided not to wait for Clemens reply.

i know from experience that Clemens will bend over backwards and then some to help customers out.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are a few recents shots.....


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bronze CH6 with green dial and solid bezel just arrived. Some quick and dirty pics:

Nice presentation, Maddog strap is great:



Huge buckle :-d



Wears a tad smaller than the SAS, very comfortable:





Side by side with the SAS:



Great watch for the price, only thing I would change would be the dial... would have prefer a darker green. Now I want to see a bronze with black dial and ceramic bezel. Really like the position of the lugs, no gap between the case and the straps... well designed!

FYI, my wrist is 6.75", flat on top.

To those of you who haven't receive it yet, hang in there, you're in for a treat!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lord ***** Almighty !!!!

Is the buckle REALLY as wide as the watch head is long or are you giving us trick photography there man ??

Greg


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I was able to pick up my CH6 today. SS Watch and bezel, green dial, domed Chrystal. Here a few quick shots on the mesh.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Snapped this on the drive in to work this morning:


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

reggie747 said:


> Lord ***** Almighty !!!!
> 
> Is the buckle REALLY as wide as the watch head is long or are you giving us trick photography there man ??
> 
> Greg


It's a piece of art... just a big one :-d

Bezel of the CH6 is 44mm... buckle at the widest point is around 41mm and around 4.5mm thick... Will need my calipers for better measurements.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Woohoo !!! I've been reading it's a brute but your image shows it to be a Big Mac Double Whopper on Steroids haha


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Grrrrr so ready for mine already grrrrr


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

After a week of allowing the bezel to patina and wiping the case off, I'm getting a nice variation in colors of darker and lighter hues.


----------



## Encino (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice combo! I'm thinking about ordering the solid bronze with blue like you. But do you regret the golden hands? Would silver go better with the markings on the dial and not clash so much with bronze color?

Also, on page 39 I spy a solid bronze bezel with all the minute markings painted white?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Encino said:


> Very nice combo! I'm thinking about ordering the solid bronze with blue like you. But do you regret the golden hands? Would silver go better with the markings on the dial and not clash so much with bronze color?
> 
> Also, on page 39 I spy a solid bronze bezel with all the minute markings painted white?


Thanks, I have no regrets with what I've got, this blue/bronze is the best combo, the handset is just a matter of personal choice. The Chrome Hand set matches beautifully to my Black dial SS Combo!


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

mekenical said:


> After a week of allowing the bezel to patina and wiping the case off, I'm getting a nice variation in colors of darker and lighter hues.


Stunning pic!

M.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mekenical said:


> After a week of allowing the bezel to patina and wiping the case off, I'm getting a nice variation in colors of darker and lighter hues.


Amazing pic - what are you wiping the case with ? Waiting for my bronze with black dial and ceramic bezel 7 months now !!


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Here are some pics for ya. Mine looks best on the brown strap. I have a 7.5" wrist and need to wear the maddog on the last hole. The brown factory strap is plenty long and very good quality. I don't think the isofrane is for me, especially without a bronze buckle. I'm not even a little bit OCD and the ss buckle on a bronze watch bugs the crap out of me. This is definitely a mans watch. Dainty wrists need not apply.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks fellas, its called flitz. 
its for use on all kinds of metals including bronze.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

mekenical said:


> After a week of allowing the bezel to patina and wiping the case off, I'm getting a nice variation in colors of darker and lighter hues.


That bezel is looking sweet!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Couple of more pics:


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

mekenical said:


> Thanks, I have no regrets with what I've got, this blue/bronze is the best combo, the handset is just a matter of personal choice. The Chrome Hand set matches beautifully to my Black dial SS Combo!


+1 , totally agree. I regretted for not getting a 2nd pc with a Bronze/Blue Dial/Gold Handset combo !


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

skeester said:


> Here are some pics for ya. Mine looks best on the brown strap. I have a 7.5" wrist and need to wear the maddog on the last hole. The brown factory strap is plenty long and very good quality.


thanks or the heads up. I'll definitely need to sell my maddog strap as my wrist is over 8 inches.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

mekenical said:


> thanks fellas, its called flitz.
> its for use on all kinds of metals including bronze.


What does the Fitz do? Does it just maintain the finish or does it change it? Did you put anything on the bezel to get that look? Your watch is looking great


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Rbateson said:


> Amazing pic - what are you wiping the case with ? Waiting for my bronze with black dial and ceramic bezel 7 months now !!


Has anyone received the bronze with the ceramic bezel yet ?


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Wow, that blue/bronze is a beaut!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ky70 said:


> What does the Fitz do? Does it just maintain the finish or does it change it? Did you put anything on the bezel to get that look? Your watch is looking great


Flitz is a cleaner, I use it to remove the patina.
The Bezel is forming a nice patina naturally.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*A couple updated pics of my CH6 after a little LOS bath this afternoon.

*


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Just in case there may be someone out there that is not happy with their green dial Helberg CH6, SS or Bronze, and feels they would rather have a Boschett Harpoon with a white dial LNIB. I'll be posting in the for sale section shortly..


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Sedlinarkrage said:


> View attachment 1545228


Wow... what an incredible lume shot! Stunning!

M.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

stew77 said:


> *A couple updated pics of my CH6 after a little LOS bath this afternoon.
> 
> *


That's looking brilliant. Had planned or hoped to be one of the first to give my all bronze green the deep patina look but no such luck. Looks great enjoy

did you do the maddog buckles for the same amount of time ?


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> That's looking brilliant. Had planned or hoped to be one of the first to give my all bronze green the deep patina look but no such luck. Looks great enjoy
> 
> did you do the maddog buckles for the same amount of time ?


*Thanks Pete!

Yes, did the Maddog buckles too and they reacted similarly to the case...lovin' it!

Hope yours arrives very soon. You will love it.
*


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

stew77 said:


> *A couple updated pics of my CH6 after a little LOS bath this afternoon.
> 
> *


Awesome quick patina stew. How long was your LOS bath?


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Osmo said:


> Awesome quick patina stew. How long was your LOS bath?


*Thanks for the kind words Osmo!

The LOS bath was not long at all (5 to 10 seconds in the bath tops...followed by some light post polishing). *


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

My bronze/brown dial/ceramic/dome finally arrived today. Here are my first impressions:

1. This is a big watch with a big presence. Not for the shy type.

2. Fits well on my 7 inch wrist. You don't need a huge wrist to carry it (probably due to the reasonable lug to lug distance).

3. The buckle has its own gravitational field. When you look down at the watch, it looks like another watch is creeping up from the bottom of your wrist.

4. Mine came with the Maddog black sharkskin, the brown Helberg, and the black Isofrane. It probably looks best with the brown strap to match the brown dial.

5. It's been keeping time for 8 hours as I write this, and so far it's dead on accurate. Hope it stays that way!

6. The gold hands go well with the brown dial. The Helberg name and logo are silver, but you really don't notice the difference in color from the hands.

7. Workmanship is first rate.

So what I am most surprised about? I showed the watch to my wife, who knows nothing about watches, cares less, and thinks that I'm crazy for buying all of these watches that "are all the same." Her comment? "That's a really nice buckle. I like that!"

So all of you buckle bashers,the buckle is the best part!

Photos to follow.....


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Some photos of my bronze/brown dial/ceramic/dome

Brown strap:



Black sharkskin



Black Isofrane:



Buckle on the bottom:


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks finger licking good!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great, and right at home on your wrist.



Warrusty said:


> Some photos of my bronze/brown dial/ceramic/dome
> 
> Brown strap:
> 
> ...


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Excellent choice Warrusty. My own choice too (when it gets here). I'm still awaiting notification but the fact you have yours would suggest that combination is finally making it to the frontline.
Not long now..........................................


----------



## Tasmans (Nov 17, 2013)

Huy guys,

First watch for me so it may seems like a question from another planet, but what is a LOS bath ???
My bronze is not announced yet, but I would to give a patina like that !
Great pictures by the way !!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tasmans said:


> Huy guys,
> 
> First watch for me so it may seems like a question from another planet, but what is a LOS bath ???
> My bronze is not announced yet, but I would to give a patina like that !
> Great pictures by the way !!


Liver of Sulfor


----------



## Tasmans (Nov 17, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Liver of Sulfor


Smarter everyday ! Thx


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tasmans said:


> Smarter everyday ! Thx


Your welcome my pleasure.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Tasmans said:


> My bronze is not announced yet, but I would to give a patina like that !
> Great pictures by the way !!


You can also try vinegar vapor. Here's a link with some photos of vinegar vapor treatment I did on my A7 Brass.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a7-brass-945706-27.html#post7113253

Process details here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a7-brass-945706-27.html#post7114836

I'm curious to see how it works on the bronze CH6. The fresh bronze CH6 looks so good though I think it will be a while before I put any artificial patina on it (when I get it).


----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday too. (bronze/ green olive dial/ ceramic bezel/ golden hands/ flat sapphire)
Nothing more to add as to what Warrusty just said about the watch.
Although being 45.5mm, it wears smaller due to the pretty short L2L of 50.5mm. It kinda reminds me to the Armida A1.
The watch sits nicely on my 7.5" wrist.
Here are some pics :









Compared to the Helson SD45mm and the Armida A1 :


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

As a owner, I think CH6 is way better than A1, no mater in case, bezel, finish, strap, buckle and ......


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

One criticism I do have is that the watch has a very thin spring bar with very small end lugs (and narrow lug holes in the case). I was kind of surprised at how weak that looked compared to the general beefiness of the watch. Be careful when changing straps and make sure that the spring bar mates with the holes.


----------



## e4k4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday, superb watch indeed! On the run now, but here's a few snapshots. Thank you H2O and Clemens for a great deal and watch. According to my wife, the best thing about the whole package was the buckles.


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Nice to see pictures of those different dial color and bezel combos. Maybe too many choices (ever go shopping for toothpaste)? For me, the toughest decision was ceramic vs. bronze bezel. I went with the ceramic for the full lume, but you lose the total "bronzeness" of the watch as you look at the dial. No regrets on my part, just an observation.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Clemes please where is my watch !!! Hehehe.... Just kiddink, but really that wait now that i can see the photos is killing me.

Regards


Cesar


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Clemes please where is my watch !!! Hehehe.... Just kiddink, but really that wait now that i can see the photos is killing me.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Many a true word spoken in jest!!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Aaaargh !! Still no shipping notification.

This CH6 better blow me over with its brilliance.......


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Be assure I´m doing my best to finish all shipments asap.  Waiting when others received their watches could be really frustrating, but as you could see in the images and reports: It´s worth the wait. Even my own personal watches are still not assembled and I have to wear my CH6 prototype watches in different configurations. 

In the meantime I have organized in Germany some bronze sheets for 24mm buckles in the H2O ORCA style and probably also with the wirecutted H. So in 4-5 weeks we may have some new cool clasps for the 24mm straps too.

Here are shots of the 50kg bronze raw material and cutted two hours later into small sheet which could be send with Fedex:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Any chance of a update on the all bronze olive dome watches being made ? And mailed


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

So, I was out running some errands today and a fellow stops and asks me, "Do I have the time?

I say, "Sure" and show him my wrist... I do a double take and yell, "OH GAWD... What happened to my watch??"



Somebody's replaced it with a huge buckle!

Now a little, "Old School"...:







Now "Normal"..:





I like this shot and how it turned the ceramic, "Olive"...:



The whole 9 yards...:



Have to admit, the Mad Dog is on the last hole and could be longer. I also think I will remove the 2nd keeper, as there is no, 'tag end'. Also, the ISO ships with a SS or Ti(?) buckle, just odd with a bronze watch.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

e4k4 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, superb watch indeed! On the run now, but here's a few snapshots. Thank you H2O and Clemens for a great deal and watch. According to my wife, the best thing about the whole package was the buckles.
> 
> View attachment 1547370
> 
> View attachment 1547371


Hey dude where did you get your metric imperial wristband from cool !!


----------



## e4k4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rbateson said:


> Hey dude where did you get your metric imperial wristband from cool !!


Ah, thanks.  Got it from ebay, actually the band are produced with different popular focal lengths on camera lenses. Search for "camera lens wristband" and you'll find a bunch of sellers.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

skeester said:


> Here are some pics for ya. Mine looks best on the brown strap. I have a 7.5" wrist and need to wear the maddog on the last hole. The brown factory strap is plenty long and very good quality. I don't think the isofrane is for me, especially without a bronze buckle. I'm not even a little bit OCD and the ss buckle on a bronze watch bugs the crap out of me. This is definitely a mans watch. Dainty wrists need not apply.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is a 5 day patina update. No cheating.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

TatsNGuns said:


> Any chance of a update on the all bronze olive dome watches being made ? And mailed


That's my combo + ceramic, and it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. Must be getting close to everyone by now because I ordered on the last day..


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

The watch was my 40th wedding anniversary gift from my beautiful bride. Clemens came through with serial #340.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Warrusty said:


> The watch was my 40th wedding anniversary gift from my beautiful bride. Clemens came through with serial #340.


That is really cool. Congrats! I got serial number 244 and 249, my old radio call numbers when I was a patrol officer.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Someone asked for a few pics of the olive superdome bronze.....A friend of mine recently receive one . Here are a few pics of theirs under artifical lights....I really need to get some different lighting. Anyone have any suggestions:?


----------



## rplace (Jul 1, 2014)

Long time lurker, typically hang out at Breitling source. Mine showed up on Monday. Trying to give the buckle a chance but I don't think it is going to make it.

Really think the bezel look/feel is fantastic. Olive is hard to capture it look a lot better in person...I was worried the first pix I saw, happy after it showed up in the metal. Polished edge is a really nice detail. Looks like mine has gained just under a minute in two days.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Finally it's my turn!!! I had a fear the case wouldn't fit my 7" wrist, but that's not an issue. It fits my wrist just fine I think. The buckle - yeah it's clown shoe enormous, but I'm looking at the bright side. If I ever get mugged I can take my watch off and use it as a weapon...


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Got this one last week..


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Is it just me or what?! I just tried to change the Mad Dog for the canvas strap, realized I didn't have a buckle to fit! Tried the Bronze Mad Dog but that threaded keeper is a bear to get thru the canvas (it's monstrous too!). Even tried the buckle off of my CH1 and realized it is a 22mm. Then I figured I just better bite the bullet and go to the Helberg site and order the bronze buckle. Jut as I'm getting ready to hit the button, I see that it is a 22mm as well and will not work. The canvas straps are 24mm with really tight loops!

Am I missing something here??


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Clemens is in the process of producing some bronze 24mm buckles that will fit the ch6 straps. The Isofrane is already 22mm at the keeper end.

You can purchase regular 24mm keepers at numerous watch websites. Bronze keepers are a little more difficult to find.



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Is it just me or what?! I just tried to change the Mad Dog for the canvas strap, realized I didn't have a buckle to fit! Tried the Bronze Mad Dog but that threaded keeper is a bear to get thru the canvas (it's monstrous too!). Even tried the buckle off of my CH1 and realized it is a 22mm. Then I figured I just better bite the bullet and go to the Helberg site and order the bronze buckle. Jut as I'm getting ready to hit the button, I see that it is a 22mm as well and will not work. The canvas straps are 24mm with really tight loops!
> 
> Am I missing something here??


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Is it just me or what?! I just tried to change the Mad Dog for the canvas strap, realized I didn't have a buckle to fit! Tried the Bronze Mad Dog but that threaded keeper is a bear to get thru the canvas (it's monstrous too!). Even tried the buckle off of my CH1 and realized it is a 22mm. Then I figured I just better bite the bullet and go to the Helberg site and order the bronze buckle. Jut as I'm getting ready to hit the button, I see that it is a 22mm as well and will not work. The canvas straps are 24mm with really tight loops!
> 
> Am I missing something here??


SteveO Para strap, $50 ;-)


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> Clemens is in the process of producing some bronze 24mm buckles that will fit the ch6 straps. The Isofrane is already 22mm at the keeper end.
> 
> You can purchase regular 24mm keepers at numerous watch websites. Bronze keepers are a little more difficult to find.


Thanx guys! I thought the ones on his site are the CH6 buckles, that he was talking about. I even tried the ISO on @ 22 (even though, I can't stand a Bronze/SS combo) but the tongue is like trying to get a rectangular peg into a small round hole... plus, did I mention it's ugly together? I saw a few posts above, where someone got the Mad Dog buckle to go on the canvas... I couldn't! That buckle screw is HUGE!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> SteveO Para strap, $50 ;-)


Still needs a bronze buckle though - Stevo straps are very good but come with the SS buckle don't think it's screw in either.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Still waiting for the bronze/brown/black/gold/dome...love my SS but this wait is killing me.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Thanx guys! I thought the ones on his site are the CH6 buckles, that he was taking about. I even tried the ISO on @ 22 (even though, I can't stand a Bronze/SS combo) but the tongue is like trying to get a rectangular peg into a small round hole... plus, did I mention it's ugly together? I saw a few posts above, where someone got the Mad Dog buckle to go on the canvas... I couldn't! That buckle screw is HUGE!


Take a small screwdriver and work it through the strap and maneuver it around to soften and stretch it a bit. A bunch of my custom straps were like that as the h20 buckles are meatier and have a larger screw (which is a good thing). It will fit you just have to finesse it in and use a bit of work but it'll get through


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

This will be my first bronze and if I decide I want to keep it shiny how does one clean it?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Gregger said:


> This will be my first bronze and if I decide I want to keep it shiny how does one clean it?


If you want to keep it shiny then coat it in Renaissance wax.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Rbateson said:


> Still needs a bronze buckle though - Stevo straps are very good but come with the SS buckle don't think it's screw in either.


I just asked Steve to make one 24/24 with no buckle so I can use one of my pre-V spring/screw bar buckles or the maddog one, pending the ch6's arriveal to see whether it's fit.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Still waiting for the shipping information, but to ease the pain, I got the bronze Ch1 buckle in today, it's a beauty Clemence! Looking forward to the Ch6. I have so Many bronze and brass watches, but after seeing the pictures here I'm sure this is going to be one of my absolute favorites....


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

speedster25 said:


> Still waiting for the shipping information, but to ease the pain, I got the bronze Ch1 buckle in today, it's a beauty Clemence! Looking forward to the Ch6. I have so Many bronze and brass watches, but after seeing the pictures here I'm sure this is going to be one of my absolute favorites....


Same as me, still patiently waiting but really wonder how many watches have been shipped


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Clemens we know you are busy, but please update us with a status of sorts on what's left to ship?


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Luminated said:


> If you want to keep it shiny then coat it in Renaissance wax.


I have both Flitz and Renaissance wax. I plan on trying one on each of the two bronze buckles, but before I do, if I use the Flitz, is the wax redundant (Flitz says it preserves for six months)? Or should I just use the wax (does the wax also clean when it applies)?


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Gregger said:


> This will be my first bronze and if I decide I want to keep it shiny how does one clean it?


I haven't tried it myself, but another watch manufacturer that makes a bronze watch told me that witch hazel will take all the patina off and make it shine like a new penny.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Elite21 said:


> Clemens we know you are busy, but please update us with a status of sorts on what's left to ship?


Good idea....I'm bronze/bronze/green/domed. Would have bet the farm I was in he first batch of bronze


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Trying her out on the Isofrane today! First Isofrane strap I've owned, and I must admit it's pretty nice! I don't get the steel buckle though..? Personally I would have rather had one ginormous bronze buckle for the leather straps (since they sent me a tool to switch it - I don't need two) and one bronze Isofrane buckle instead. Seriously though that's the only nitpick I can come up with. This is an amazing watch for the money. $665 - are you kidding me! I suspect Clem's rivals are losing their minds!!

24 hours in she's only +3 seconds! Now there is no question that is outstanding!!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

BDS said:


> Trying her out on the Isofrane today! First Isofrane strap I've owned, and I must admit it's pretty nice! 24 hours in I'm +3 seconds! That's outstanding!!!


Oh my now that's hot!!!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Gregger said:


> Oh my now that's hot!!!


Thanks Gregger! I'm thrilled with it, and I know you're going to love yours too when it arrives!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

2 weeks with the CH6 Bronze with Natural Patina.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Isofrane needs to make their OD green strap in 24mm! How hot would that be with a bronze watch and buckle!!!!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I wish the CH6 had the CH1 dial


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

pbj204 said:


> I wish the CH6 had the CH1 dial


Now that would have been sweet.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> I wish the CH6 had the CH1 dial
> 
> View attachment 1549899
> 
> ...


Omg it looks so good. I will order another CH6 for sure if this dial available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Patina after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> I just asked Steve to make one 24/24 with no buckle so I can use one of my pre-V spring/screw bar buckles or the maddog one, pending the ch6's arriveal to see whether it's fit.


Thinking of a GasGas Bones Velcro green green black keepers for the bronze what do you guys think ?


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Rbateson said:


> Thinking of a GasGas Bones Velcro green green black keepers for the bronze what do you guys think ?


H-2-O Dive Strap that is !!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Rbateson said:


> Thinking of a GasGas Bones Velcro green green black keepers for the bronze what do you guys think ?


Was thinking the same thing!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Went ahead and Renaissance waxed the case and buckle on my bronze, since I like the present color. I'll take some pictures in a few months to see if it prevented the patina.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

just ordered some Renaissance wax and will do the same thing once mine comes in hopefully in a few weeks!!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Barry.g said:


> just ordered some Renaissance wax and will do the same thing once mine comes in hopefully in a few weeks!!


I just did some research on Bronze disease prevention with RenWax. Keep in mind that the only way to remove the wax once it's been applied is by submerging the watch in boiling water. Beware!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

T1meout said:


> I just did some research on Bronze disease prevention with RenWax. Keep in mind that the only way to remove the wax once it's been applied is by submerging the watch in boiling water. Beware!


Wow, i didn't know that. Is there another way then to remove the patina and bring the bronze back to its original state?


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Barry.g said:


> Wow, i didn't know that. Is there another way then to remove the patina and bring the bronze back to its original state?


This website shows two methods of how to clean bronze using common household items. How to Clean Bronze | Metals


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Barry.g said:


> Wow, i didn't know that. Is there another way then to remove the patina and bring the bronze back to its original state?


Natural waxes, but those rub off over time and need to be reapplied. I guess that's the price you pay for reversibility. On the subject of boiling, Rolex sports watches can withstand exposure to extreme temperatures quite well. I don't know whether the CH6 can however, and I'm not willing to risk it.

There's a movie on YouTube of a guy that froze his Rolex watch in a block of ice, chucked the block into a pan and then subsequently brought it to a boil on the stove.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I haven't gotten my CH6 yet but this arrived today 

Nicest buckle out there hands down. I have them in 24mm SS but man o man in bronze it is even more spectacular. This one is 22mm.

The Helberg logo cutout is so badazz.

Don't mind the watch I just wanted to try the buckle on my green canvas to show how super it looks.


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

T1meout said:


> I just did some research on Bronze disease prevention with RenWax. Keep in mind that the only way to remove the wax once it's been applied is by submerging the watch in boiling water. Beware!


It is my understanding that RenWax can be removed with mineral spirits. I just sent off the following email to the manufacturer to get an informed answer:

"Gentlemen:

I recently purchased a new wristwatch that has a bronze case and bronze watchband buckle, and decided to prevent the patina from forming by using Renaissance Wax.

In the event I decide to remove the Renaissance Wax to allow the watch to develop the natural patina, what is the recommended method for removal of the wax, keeping in mind that the watch should not be subjected to excessive heat?

Thank you for your time in responding to this email.

Yours truly,

Mitchell I. Fried"

The same company also makes a product for removal of wax, so I'm guessing that this is the recommended method: Vulpex Liquid Soap | www.picreator.co.uk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Great idea! I wonder if mineral spirits will have some type of effect on patina or tone of bronze also?

I think I might get some of the ren wax and just apply it to the bottom of the case so that the surface which touches my skin offers some protection. I would think for the most part that would prevent any overexposure to the bronze alloy. Maybe put some on the bottom surface of buckle also?

I will not be wearing mine everyday so I dont have a major concern for bronze poisoning. But, I also do not know much about the dose limits and such for bronze exposure.



Warrusty said:


> It is my understanding that RenWax can be removed with mineral spirits. I just sent off the following email to the manufacturer to get an informed answer:
> 
> "Gentlemen:
> 
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Removing the patina could be done with CITRIC ACID!  I believe this is the best way and you could get ready to use citric acid in any super market. Just one singe drop on a towel is enough for the full watch. Clean it afterward with normal houshold glass cleaner and the watch looks like new! Really, citric acid does the trick. 

And works in a second or two.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Clemens!!

Best of both worlds, I can see what the Patina looks like, and if I choose, I can bring it back to its original beauty!!

Hopefully the bronze case/bezel black dial (flat crystal) versions will be shipping soon ..... Can't wait to add it to my collection..

Barry



H2O Watch said:


> Removing the patina could be done with CITRIC ACID!  I believe this is the best way and you could get ready to use citric acid in any super market. Just one singe drop on a towel is enough for the full watch. Clean it afterward with normal houshold glass cleaner and the watch looks like new! Really, citric acid does the trick.
> 
> And works in a second or two.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

How much of a patina can form before it starts to effect the actual finish on the bronze alloy? Does it take weeks, months, or years for the bronze to actually be effectedd by the oxidation?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

It varies depending on climate and degree of exposure. Or you could opt for the instant faux patina via chemical treatment.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

For various method to get patina, checkout this thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=912027


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Another week passes, the tumbleweed breezes by and *still *I wait (im)patiently................

Has anybody seen a brown faced, black bezeled, gold handed, super dome crystal CH6 in the wild as yet ??

I'd really love to hear from you if you have........please


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Love that Danny. Looks wicked



Danny T said:


> Well I haven't gotten my CH6 yet but this arrived today
> 
> Nicest buckle out there hands down. I have them in 24mm SS but man o man in bronze it is even more spectacular. This one is 22mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

reggie747 said:


> Another week passes, the tumbleweed breezes by and *still *I wait (im)patiently................
> 
> Has anybody seen a brown faced, black bezeled, gold handed, super dome crystal CH6 in the wild as yet ??
> 
> I'd really love to hear from you if you have........please


I have one. You'll get yours soon....worth the wait.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got something very special for my Ch6 when it arrives. So for me I have some time so hoping both items are received close to each other 

It's gonna be yummy 

Keep the photos coming folks. I wanna see more green dials.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Removing the patina could be done with CITRIC ACID!  I believe this is the best way and you could get ready to use citric acid in any super market. Just one singe drop on a towel is enough for the full watch. Clean it afterward with normal houshold glass cleaner and the watch looks like new! Really, citric acid does the trick.
> 
> And works in a second or two.


The only citric acid I can find is powder that you mix with water... Is that the right stuff?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s right too!  In Germany you could get the water mixed & already to use citrix acid easily in each super market. The acid concentration is quite good to remove the patina. 

I have also citrix acid in powder condition and that one is also working great. With the powder you have the advantage to raise the acid conentration if required. I think you could get the powder easily on Ebay for example.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Snap of my olive bronze combo. I really like the feel with the Isofrane! I definitely need to order the bronze buckle for it. I wish it had the larger tang though.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Not to switch topics off the updates on buckles but any chance of a update on watches going out for us clients who are still in waiting ? All bronze olive dome ? 

Ps bds that combo looks stunning enjoy the watch.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Not to switch topics off the updates on buckles but any chance of a update on watches going out for us clients who are still in waiting ? All bronze olive dome ?
> 
> Ps bds that combo looks stunning enjoy the watch.


Yes please Clemens update on UK custs waiting for bronze black dial and ceramic would be great - been a long 8 months !! Cheers


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will receive the next batch with 120x assembled watches on Tuesday. 30% will be SS and 70% bronze with most of them having the black dial. The first ones will be shipped Wednesday.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I will receive the next batch with 120x assembled watches on Tuesday. 30% will be SS and 70% bronze with most of them having the black dial. The first ones will be shipped Wednesday.


wow....I wonder if I'll get mine by august? I'm not getting a warm fuzzy feeling anymore.


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I will receive the next batch with 120x assembled watches on Tuesday. 30% will be SS and 70% bronze with most of them having the black dial. The first ones will be shipped Wednesday.


Thanks for the info Clemens. It's nice to know the reality of the situation with updates like this, even if this info means it is a certainty that my watch will not be in this next batch.

At least there will be another 120 happy customers and I am more than happy to wait. It's not like I keep looking at my wrist to see what time it is... I can't, because there is nothing there


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Gregger said:


> wow....I wonder if I'll get mine by august? I'm not getting a warm fuzzy feeling anymore.


You will!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> You will!


Great! I'll be wearing it to disney!!


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I will receive the next batch with 120x assembled watches on Tuesday. 30% will be SS and 70% bronze with most of them having the black dial. The first ones will be shipped Wednesday.


Thx for informations 
On holidays in 2weeks, hope to receive it before.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like all bronze olive dome isn't looking good for July delivery so I'm guessing august ish ?


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I will receive the next batch with 120x assembled watches on Tuesday. 30% will be SS and 70% bronze with most of them having the black dial. The first ones will be shipped Wednesday.


I imagine that means my bronze/brown/ceramic/gold/domed will be a few more weeks..... this is tough waiting.


----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got my fingers crossed for one or two of those buckles on the ch6 coming to me, too. Thanks for the heads up here, Danny.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Well keep ouropen and stay positive ️!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrrou (Feb 4, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I will receive the next batch with 120x assembled watches on Tuesday. 30% will be SS and 70% bronze with most of them having the black dial. The first ones will be shipped Wednesday.


Hope im part of the 70%...


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

I wonder Clemen has reached to which batch no. by now ? Mine is assigned with no. 4x4. How far have Clemen reached now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

This has nose dived from the arrival photo thread to the "where is my watch?" thread.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> This has nose dived from the arrival photo thread to the "where is my watch?" thread.


Yeah, feel for those who are still waiting but in an attempt to drag us back on topic...

Got my new bronze Helberg buckle and fitted it to the blue Iso. Patina is coming along well, too:


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Quick question for those with a bronze and are clumsy: how does the bronze case and bezel hold up to getting knocked around? I ask because I have somehow managed to scratch even my cobalt chromium watch.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

pm1980 said:


> Quick question for those with a bronze and are clumsy: how does the bronze case and bezel hold up to getting knocked around? I ask because I have somehow managed to scratch even my cobalt chromium watch.


Best part of getting a bronze watch is patina will sets in and give the watch character!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

My bad , I just wanted a update and actually thought this was the other thread not the arrival thread. Congrats to all those that have gotten theres and are scheduled for July deliveries sincerely. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Bought this out of boredom/impatience/regret-at-not-ordering-the-green-dial-CH6. Now, where'd I leave my LOS :think:


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Warrusty said:


> It is my understanding that RenWax can be removed with mineral spirits. I just sent off the following email to the manufacturer to get an informed answer:
> 
> "Gentlemen:
> 
> ...


Here's the response from the company:

"Dear Mr Fried,

Thank you for your email. 
The wax can be completely removed by using White Spirit which is the solvent used to manufacture the wax. Use a cloth dipped in the solvent and buff the area . You may need to do this more than once depending on how much wax is on the surface. Finish by using a clean cloth to dry the surface.

regards
Michelle

-------------------------------------------------------------
Picreator Enterprises Ltd
44 Park View Gardens, Hendon, London, NW4 2PN United Kingdom 
Phone: +44 (0) 208 202 8972 Fax: +44 (0) 208 202 3435Web: www.picreator.co.uk"

So, no boiling for removal, just mineral spirits. I'm going to leave the RenWax on for now, to see how long it protects.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Couple of Q&D (quick and dirty) pictures from Sunday.... I wasn't sure how my "non-ceramic bezel" CH6 would look on black rubber... but it definitely kills it!









And the Helberg buckle is a perfect match to the SAS rubber.... highly recommended!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I will receive the next batch with 120x assembled watches on Tuesday. 30% will be SS and 70% bronze with most of them having the black dial. The first ones will be shipped Wednesday.


SS and Black Dial? my hopes are up!


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

I am still trying to understand how there seems to be a bronze case back version in the wild? Did anyone get an answer on this?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

McChuck Potato said:


> I am still trying to understand how there seems to be a bronze case back version in the wild? Did anyone get an answer on this?


I'll help you solve this conundrum. There is no bronze case back. The lighting conditions in the picture only makes it appear so, but trust me they are all SS case backs. It's an optical illusion. So there you have it. Mystery solved.


----------



## the_driver (Jun 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I will receive the next batch with 120x assembled watches on Tuesday. 30% will be SS and 70% bronze with most of them having the black dial. The first ones will be shipped Wednesday.


Hi Clemens, am I in this batch?
Please let me know.
Thanks!
Jack from Italy


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quick question regards the supplied leather strap - Is it 24mm all the way or does it have a taper to accommodate that lovely bronze H buckle ?

Thanks


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

reggie747 said:


> Quick question regards the supplied leather strap - Is it 24mm all the way or does it have a taper to accommodate that lovely bronze H buckle ?
> 
> Thanks


Straight 24.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Without having seen it yet, you think it possible to "trim" slightly to take the Helberg buckle ??


Thanks


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Great to see more dial colors showing up, with more on the way this week. My blue/bronze with accelerated patina (If I lived somewhere with more humidity, I wouldn't be so impatient).*


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

reggie747 said:


> Without having seen it yet, you think it possible to "trim" slightly to take the Helberg buckle ??
> 
> Thanks


Or maybe use a grinder wheel to reduce the bulk of the Maddog buckle?


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

While waiting for my Bronze






CH6 domed/black face/gold handset I patina`d my sea shadow with red vinegar fumes and crushed boiled egg at the same time....I placed a small dish full of vinegar along with a boiled crushed egg + watch into a zip lock bag for 8 hours....nothing came in direct contact with the watch.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2014)

I am thinking about getting a strap for my bronze with black dial before it comes. I can not make up my mind between the gunny dark oil or the gunny chocolate fudge. Any suggestions?


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

stew77 said:


> *Great to see more dial colors showing up, with more on the way this week. My blue/bronze with accelerated patina (If I lived somewhere with more humidity, I wouldn't be so impatient).*


I've the same combo but no news as of yet! I love the combo and I'm extremely happy with the choice.
I'm afraid I'm in for a long wait as only black dials are coming this week....
or are there still some blue dials from an earlier batch being prepared?


----------



## AztecWatchAficionado (Dec 15, 2012)

_Clemens ! three e-mails, no answer _:-s_ ... ORDER 2452 ! I would think that most of the orders have been shipped, so you now have time to give me some feedback .... thanks !_


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

AztecWatchAficionado said:


> _Clemens ! three e-mails, no answer _:-s_ ... ORDER 2452 ! I would think that most of the orders have been shipped, so you now have time to give me some feedback .... thanks !_


I thought this was an official pic thread and not a complaint thread.

I guess you missed the update in the 'other' thread? 50% of the orders have been shipped. Many of us still waiting including me. As he gets them from assembly he ships them. Sending him 35 emails ain't gonna the rest of us our watch any sooner. So sit back relax and enjoy this PHOTO thread


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

borysd5 said:


> While waiting for my Bronze
> View attachment 1554566
> CH6 domed/black face/gold handset I patina`d my sea shadow with red vinegar fumes and crushed boiled egg at the same time....I placed a small dish full of vinegar along with a boiled crushed egg + watch into a zip lock bag for 8 hours....nothing came in direct contact with the watch.


Those ancons are great valued watches I just wish they would apply the lume more lavishly. Your patina turned out great congrats.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm still awaiting my CH6, as well as the Isofrane strap, but the CH1 buckle arrived today and I put it on this BC #321. I've worn this same model on numerous watches and it's as comfy as any rubber strap I've ever worn. With a length of 135 x 80mm, it's great for those of us with larger than average wrists. At less than $25, IMO one of the best values in dive straps. I think the CH1 tang is more suited to the holes on the Bonetto Cinturini than the Isofrane.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Amazing how quick guys are getting these darn buckles .. wonder if they make one that tells time I'll just order that and be happy for the time being


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Amazing how quick guys are getting these darn buckles .. wonder if they make one that tells time I'll just order that and be happy for the time being


Clemens had 200 in stock, ready to ship when they became available.


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Probably 199 now, just placed an order...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Clemens I received a shipment notice on 6.27 and the status has remained unchanged. It only shows that FedEx received the shipment notice. Does this mean my watch went out?


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

ChuckW said:


>


That's a great looking combo. It convinced me to get it for my Bronze/Black/Ceramic (not received yet). I'll probably sell the Isofrane I purchased.


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you......it`s called the 10 sec lume


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

It's breaking my heart - There's three CH6's on the For Sale board and I haven't even seen mine yet !

Aaaarrgh !!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone heard from Clemens/shipping notices for the 2nd batch?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nope. Trying to do the patient waiting game but just like Brazilians last night, I am no good at it. Given Clemens is German, maybe he is doing a bit of celebrating right now??


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mojojojo said:


> Anyone heard from Clemens/shipping notices for the 2nd batch?


Just got a email saying mine won't be ready for 3 weeks or longer but it doesn't sound like I'm part of this second batch. Not sure if you know if part of batch 2 or 3 or ? Who knows how many are left. Personally I'm done checking emails and such when a fed ex truck shows up I'll sign for it and otherwise it is what it is


----------



## evacepp (Sep 12, 2008)

I really put the straps to good use


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Nope. Trying to do the patient waiting game but just like Brazilians last night, I am no good at it. Given Clemens is German, maybe he is doing a bit of celebrating right now??


Good point, actually. I'd not begrudge any German from a few days of hard living given the pasting they just measured out to ze Brazilians


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Just got a email saying mine won't be ready for 3 weeks or longer but it doesn't sound like I'm part of this second batch. Not sure if you know if part of batch 2 or 3 or ? Who knows how many are left. Personally I'm done checking emails and such when a fed ex truck shows up I'll sign for it and otherwise it is what it is


Wow....that sucks


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Just got a email saying mine won't be ready for 3 weeks or longer but it doesn't sound like I'm part of this second batch. Not sure if you know if part of batch 2 or 3 or ? Who knows how many are left. Personally I'm done checking emails and such when a fed ex truck shows up I'll sign for it and otherwise it is what it is


Mine the same combo. Guess I am in the same boat.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just got my Fedex shipping notice WAYHEY!!!! Arriving on Friday unless it gets stuck in customs. I am a happy man now.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Clemens I received a shipment notice on 6.27 and the status has remained unchanged. It only shows that FedEx received the shipment notice. Does this mean my watch went out?


Please send me an email with order ID and tracking no. Normally Fedex delivers within 1-3 days!

Please do not send emails requesting shipping dates. This is delaying the delivery of the already assembled watches and I can´t give you a precise date. I´m sorry for that, but I´m shipping the watches asap!

The next watches delivered will be bronze / ceramic inlay / black+blue+green-brown dial / flat + domed crystal.  The order ID of the watch to the left on top of the bunch, where you could see the sticker, is 1409. It will be shipped tomorrow. I know this question will come! 

And Yes, yesterday I of course looked football and celebrated the 7:1 against Brazil! BUT WHAT WAS THAT???????!!!! You couldn´t trust your eyes after 30 minutes! WOOOOOWWWW!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please send me an email with order ID and tracking no. Normally Fedex delivers within 1-3 days!
> 
> Please do not send emails requesting shipping dates. This is delaying the delivery of the already assembled watches and I can´t give you a precise date. I´m sorry for that, but I´m shipping the watches asap!
> 
> ...


Sent you an email three days ago on July 6. I will resend it. Thanks Clemens


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Clemens...When are estimated to arrive the "all bronze" with black dial?? I'll go on Holiday soon and I'd like to take it with me. Thanks


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Please send me an email with order ID and tracking no. Normally Fedex delivers within 1-3 days! Please do not send emails requesting shipping dates. This is delaying the delivery of the already assembled watches and I can´t give you a precise date. I´m sorry for that, but I´m shipping the watches asap! The next watches delivered will be bronze / ceramic inlay / black+blue+green-brown dial / flat + domed crystal.  The order ID of the watch to the left on top of the bunch, where you could see the sticker, is 1409. It will be shipped tomorrow. I know this question will come!  And Yes, yesterday I of course looked football and celebrated the 7:1 against Brazil! BUT WHAT WAS THAT???????!!!! You couldn´t trust your eyes after 30 minutes! WOOOOOWWWW!


And The Versions bronze with massive bezel?


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Trying her on the stock brown strap for the first time while I wait on the bronze buckle for the Isofrane to arrive!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

From now on we will receive mainly the CH6 in bronze with solid bezel and all crystal/dial configurations.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> From now on we will receive mainly the CH6 in bronze with solid bezel and all crystal/dial configurations.


My luck......I'm bronze/bronze/green/dome.....any ideas of future ship dates?


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> From now on we will receive mainly the CH6 in bronze with solid bezel and all crystal/dial configurations.


 Many Thanks formthie Info Clemens!


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

I see solid bezels in the picture... Hope mine is in there....


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Can't wait until the SS/SS/black dials start to ship out!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Reporting form Brazil, here....the Nation mourns! :-(

Here's how I see what happened yesterday:





Clemens, I think that from now on you should give (at least) 50% off on all next purchases for your brazilian customers (me being the first one, of course!)... :-!

And of course here's what I was wearing to the game...







H2O Watch said:


> Please send me an email with order ID and tracking no. Normally Fedex delivers within 1-3 days!
> 
> Please do not send emails requesting shipping dates. This is delaying the delivery of the already assembled watches and I can´t give you a precise date. I´m sorry for that, but I´m shipping the watches asap!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Please send me an email with order ID and tracking no. Normally Fedex delivers within 1-3 days!
> 
> Please do not send emails requesting shipping dates. This is delaying the delivery of the already assembled watches and I can´t give you a precise date. I´m sorry for that, but I´m shipping the watches asap!
> 
> ...


Thanks Clemens please can you tell me if order 1936 is in the next schedule ?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Another strap in waiting for the CH6 bronze, a Maddog elephant with a Rolko Raindrop buckle that I picked up from a forum member. The Rolko already has a decent amount of patina. It's a heavy duty buckle (the screw bar is massive), but I'm sure it's diminutive against the Maddog buckle.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Please send me an email with order ID and tracking no. Normally Fedex delivers within 1-3 days!
> 
> Please do not send emails requesting shipping dates. This is delaying the delivery of the already assembled watches and I can´t give you a precise date. I´m sorry for that, but I´m shipping the watches asap!
> 
> ...


1409... 1409?!? Ermagherd!!! That's MY WATCH! LoL. Wow... I figured my first "look" at my watch would be on my dining room table and not on the thread. No matter... It's not a matter of months, weeks, or days...but hours now. This...is...AWESOME! There's not dobt in my mind that the wait will have been worth it!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeez, I'm #2683. That could be not great news....


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> Jeez, I'm #2683. That could be not great news....


Could be the same for me matey considering I was in the first 200 by some way ordering back in November 2013 it has been a hell of a wait especially when we are seeing them up for sale on the forums and eBay before we even get ours. I hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


>


So rude lol I want just one !!! Stunning combo congrats getting both in !!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> So rude lol I want just one !!!


LOL I thought that picture might be a kick in the nads to some people.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice pic, who makes the green canvas strap?

QU

OTE=CGSshorty;8069512][/QUOTE]


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Nice pic, who makes the green canvas strap?
> 
> QU
> 
> OTE=CGSshorty;8069512]


[/QUOTE]

That is one of the very first Drew canvas straps ever made.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks! Cool, I ordered one from Drew last week, nice to see what they look like after some aging.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Thanks! Cool, I ordered one from Drew last week, nice to see what they look like after some aging.


Other than seeing one of Drews's own old straps, this one is probably the oldest you'll see out there.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


>


I hate you :-d

Those are 2 great combos |>


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I hate you :-d
> 
> Those are 2 great combos |>


I love the bronze, but the more I see the steel ones, the more I want one of those too...


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Thought I would give the blue denim a try...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Thought I would give the blue denim a try...


wheres the blue denim from?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My Duo


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

mekenical said:


> wheres the blue denim from?


It was from H2o, but I don't see it on the site right now.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> It was from H2o, but I don't see it on the site right now.


What the heck!!! Did you use the lug bar from h2o to fit the BOR on the Orca?


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

mekenical said:


> What the heck!!! Did you use the lug bar from h2o to fit the BOR on the Orca?


Yes, I used the lug bar from the Orca on the bracelet, and the heavy duty spring bar that came with the Aquadive BOR on the CH6..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Yes, I used the lug bar from the Orca on the bracelet, and the heavy duty spring bar that came with the Aquadive BOR on the CH6..


Cool lol


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

A lot of great looking watches showing up guys. Keep the photos coming. |>

Over the weekend I tried a bunch of different bracelets. I tried a HR Big Heavy, Helberg mesh, strapcode SS oyster as well as some others. I ended up coming back to the Isofrane. I like the contrast of the black with the SS case. I also like the black bezel insert / black rubber look combo it has.



I'm thinking of putting an SAS rubber dive strap on and purchasing one of the new Helberg 22mm SS buckles. I saw Chris (Shorty) had this combo on his bronze CH6 with the bronze Helberg buckle and it looked really good.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> Over the weekend I tried a bunch of different bracelets. I tried a HR Big Heavy, Helberg mesh, strapcode SS oyster as well as some others. I ended up coming back to the Isofrane. I like the contrast of the black with the SS case. I also like the black bezel insert / black rubber look combo it has.


So far I think I like mine best on the Isofrane as well. I just ordered the bronze buckle for mine a couple of days ago! To my eye the watch plays slightly smaller on my wrist on the Iso..

I couple of things have popped out to me living with the watch the last week. First off I'm in love with the drilled spring bar holes! They make strap changes a lot less frustrating and less dangerous to the case IMO. Secondly the watch was so stunning when I first got it I really overlooked how great the lume is! This is really a cool watch! I went with the bronze/green because it was so unusual compared to anything I've owned before, but once things calm down the SS/Blue on the mesh is on the wish list!


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone here with the blue dial bronze with the jeans strap. Would love to see that combo...


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mekenical said:


> My Duo


They look fantastic ! Just got email from Clemens to say my bronze black dial ceramic bezel are packed and ship tomorrow can't wait.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> 1409... 1409?!? Ermagherd!!! That's MY WATCH! LoL. Wow... I figured my first "look" at my watch would be on my dining room table and not on the thread. No matter... It's not a matter of months, weeks, or days...but hours now. This...is...AWESOME! There's not dobt in my mind that the wait will have been worth it!


Recieved confirmation this morning...estimated delivery: tomorrow. Yay!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rbateson said:


> They look fantastic ! Just got email from Clemens to say my bronze black dial ceramic bezel are packed and ship tomorrow can't wait.


Thanks, thats a hot combo!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Need more pics in here...


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Thanks, thats a hot combo!


Thanks - just got the Fedex notification should be here Monday if I can arrange to be at home !!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> I'm thinking of putting an SAS rubber dive strap on and purchasing one of the new Helberg 22mm SS buckles. I saw Chris (Shorty) had this combo on his bronze CH6 with the bronze Helberg buckle and it looked really good.


The SAS rubber with a CH1 buckle will look great on the black dial.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> The SAS rubber with a CH1 buckle will look great on the black dial.


Yep... awesome combo indeed, and would look great on a black dial watch.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm happy to see that more people have received shipping notices. I haven't gotten mine so far. 

Pictures look great guys. Please keep them coming.

Clemens can you please give us a rough estimate of the percentage of watches that have shipped so far, so those of us who are still waiting can have an idea of how long it's going to take?

Or better yet, by when do you expect to finalize delivery of all CH6 watches?


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Jraul7 said:


> Yep... awesome combo indeed, and would look great on a black dial watch.


Looks awesome !! Is that the SAS strap and how does it compare with the ISO is the buckle a good fit ? Cheers


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

Arrived this morning !!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I just got a shipping notice........but it's for these!! https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...nKsATp7YG4CQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=878

Hope mine gets here b4 the 3rd....CH6 on my left wrist and magic band on my right....doesn't get any better.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lol ... Gregger


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Lol ... Gregger


Made your heart stop now didn't it????


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is mine that arrived about a couple of hours ago. Think it may be the 1st Bronze,ceramic bezel and black dial to be posted.
Shame am selling it to raise some funds.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Here is mine that arrived about a couple of hours ago. Think it may be the 1st Bronze,ceramic bezel and black dial to be posted.
> Shame am selling it to raise some funds.


Same combo on it's way to moi, so glad I picked it seeing these pics now. With some patina on the case, gawd DAMN!


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Need more pics in here...
> 
> View attachment 1558051


Makes me wish I had ordered the black bezel.....I went stainless as I have too many black bezel watches, but DAMN...that one looks good!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Here is mine that arrived about a couple of hours ago. Think it may be the 1st Bronze,ceramic bezel and black dial to be posted.
> Shame am selling it to raise some funds.


Looks great! Same combo as mine that should arrive next week. I have yet to own a micro that I keep for more than 2 months so I'll most likely end up flipping mine too. Hopefully I am wrong. We'll see.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Due to get mine tomorrow; bronze case, black dial w' bezel AND "superdomed" crystal. I've yet to see that configuration on the thread... Maybe mine will be the first. Really looking forward to getting my hands on it...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Alright, superdome and bronze. post up some pics for us!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Super stoked, Bronze, flat, black and black #29 has arrived, coincidentally along with my SteveO Para strap, my last day @ work before I head to a sunny beach for 2 weeks. Mounted the heinously large extra maddog buckle and it's good to go. Success.




Clemens, and anyone else waiting, the watch is well, well worth the wait. I can only echo the sentiments posted by others in respect to the build quality and design. It's easy to lambast others as "impatient" onec your own watch has arrived, but stay strong, it will come and more than likely, you will be very pleased with it once it arrives.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bronze, green dial, gold hands, superdome, black bezel -_* I'VE HAD ME A FEDEX NOTIFICATION ! EXPECTING IT TOMORROW ! yeeeehaaaaarr

*_One of the the longest anticipations for quite some time I tell ya !

Pics will follow when arrived.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy days


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh Yes indeed !!


----------



## hubster30 (Apr 4, 2014)

Anybody have a stainless steel, with blue dial and domed crystal? Just wondering what this looks like in the flesh?


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> Oh Yes indeed !!


Oh yes indeed just received mine In the last hour and the quality has blown me away well done Clemens this is a great watch.

The MadDog strap is pure quality and that buckle is immense - willing to give it a go but anyone have something a little smaller in bronze they would like to swap it for ? Ha ha !!

Truly outstanding watch that will deffo get noticed thanks again Clemens.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Clemens has outdone himself here'


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rbateson - well done and I'm glad you're pleased as Punch 'cos I know you been in that queue for way longer than I.

How 'bout some piccy's to wet my appetite ?

Cheers


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> Rbateson - well done and I'm glad you're pleased as Punch 'cos I know you been in that queue for way longer than I.
> 
> How 'bout some piccy's to wet my appetite ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks reggie747 just at work now until 6.00am tomorrow !! You will love it. Last time I tried uploading pics from IPad I was unable to do it said size too big so not sure how to ?

Trust me though the watch is mental !


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

hubster30 said:


> Anybody have a stainless steel, with blue dial and domed crystal? Just wondering what this looks like in the flesh?


----------



## Tasmans (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Clemens,

Hell of a job, mine arrived today and I'm "einfach sprachlos" !!!
Question, is there an instructions manual included ? Or is there a download version available ?

B


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Tasmans said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> Hell of a job, mine arrived today and I'm "einfach sprachlos" !!!
> Question, is there an instructions manual included ? Or is there a download version available ?
> ...


1) Unscrew crown

2) Pull out crown

3) Set time

4) Push and screw in crown

5) Put watch on wrist


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

rajenmaniar said:


> Clemens has outdone himself here'


I have the same configuration. Fingers crossed it will fit my wrist.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've still not seen my configuration on here yet, bronze case black dial solid bezel super dome... Clemens must be saving the best till last? :-d:-!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> 1) Unscrew crown
> 
> 2) Pull out crown
> 
> ...


6. After said watch has been applied to said wrist and this is the most important step .... enjoy the watch and the ability to tell time. Not the date just the time


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

stuart77 said:


> I've still not seen my configuration on here yet, bronze case black dial solid bezel super dome... Clemens must be saving the best till last? :-d:-!


I believe they are going to be in the last two batches.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Bronze, bronze, green, dome..........bronze, bronze, green, dome!!!!!! Lets do this!!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Bronze, bronze, green, dome..........bronze, bronze, green, dome!!!!!! Lets do this!!


I'm in the same boat as well, let's do this!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

reggie747 said:


> Bronze, green dial, gold hands, superdome, black bezel -_* I'VE HAD ME A FEDEX NOTIFICATION ! EXPECTING IT TOMORROW ! yeeeehaaaaarr
> 
> *_One of the the longest anticipations for quite some time I tell ya !
> 
> Pics will follow when arrived.


To hold you over until it arrives! You're going to flip out!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

EXCELLENTE, BDS !!!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Quick question: Has anyone in the U.S. that's received his/her watch a while ago been hit with duty fees yet? If so, how much?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Recieved #18 today; bronze case, black dial, creamic bezel and SuperDome crystal. Wow... Two words; Quality and Value. This "CH6 opt-in" has to be THE BEST value for 2014. More leather and bronze buckle than I can "shake a stick" at... I thought ROLKO made a "big buckle" but this MadDogg buckle dwarfs even ROLKO's largest... (sweet) Isofrane? What in the hell am I gonna do with this ISO? (for $50 I'm gonna make a sweet profit is what I'm gonna do) Excellent value! Thanks Clemens for putting together a "great package".
A funny side note... I thought that I "bruised" the crystal minutes after taking it out of the pelican-styled case and removing the protective plastic. But... Between that high-gloss dial and those silver accents on the dial were casting reflections back into the back of the crystal an createing "ghosts" in the crystal. LoL... Thought I "nicked" the crystal before I even took a photo of it. :roll:
H2O Orca pre-order? Here I come...


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

No fees here, have had mine a few weeks now.



digivandig said:


> Quick question: Has anyone in the U.S. that's received his/her watch a while ago been hit with duty fees yet? If so, how much?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

digivandig said:


> Quick question: Has anyone in the U.S. that's received his/her watch a while ago been hit with duty fees yet? If so, how much?


No fees for me in SoCal.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lol his or hers ... I'd like to see the chick who's rocking the ch6 complete with mad dog belt buckle


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally got my tracking and my bronze, ceramic bezel, black dial, and flat crystal will be here Wednesday. Can't wait!!! Oh and if Clemens sees this I wanted to say thanks for working on Sunday!!!


----------



## hubster30 (Apr 4, 2014)

daument said:


> View attachment 1562548


Thanks daument, that looks lovely, what's it like to wear.


----------



## sahe69 (Jan 6, 2013)

T1meout said:


> I have the same configuration. Fingers crossed it will fit my wrist.


 +1 - the same configuration and the same wish


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

gshock626 said:


> No fees for me in SoCal.


Wait till you get a bill from FedEx which you will!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> No fees for me in SoCal.


Fed Ex says otherwise.

Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

While the buckle is big, it is a work of art. I love it and won't change it. Wish the strap were a tad longer. Had to remove the floating keeper as the strap isn't long enough !


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

rajenmaniar said:


> While the buckle is big, it is a work of art. I love it and won't change it. Wish the strap were a tad longer. Had to remove the floating keeper as the strap isn't long enough !


That's not a buckle, it's an emergency excavating tool.....

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

andyahs said:


> Fed Ex says otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


Hmmmm..... I've purchased only 3 watches from across the pond (doxa and Benarus are 2) and never paid duty fees....anyone pay them and how much?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Gregger said:


> Hmmmm..... I've purchased only 3 watches from across the pond (doxa and Benarus are 2) and never paid duty fees....anyone pay them and how much?


My most recent was my Steinhart that Fed Ex. followed up with a $21.00 bill to Florida.

Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I can see where the extra keeper does take up some of the usable strap length. The usable strap length going to the last hole on the strap is right about 8.5 inches.

I wonder if it is possible to add another hole in the holy end of the strap as there is quite a bit of excess strap that may be possible to add a hole or two. Probably close to 30mm from last hole to end of tail of strap. Probably want a professional or shoe maker to cut the hole as these straps are a beast and thick.



rajenmaniar said:


> While the buckle is big, it is a work of art. I love it and won't change it. Wish the strap were a tad longer. Had to remove the floating keeper as the strap isn't long enough !


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

andyahs said:


> Fed Ex says otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


It's a hit or miss for me. Previously I've purchased 2 watches from Clemens and was dinged once. It's been more than 3 weeks since I've received my CH6. No bill yet.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

rajenmaniar said:


> While the buckle is big, it is a work of art. I love it and won't change it. Wish the strap were a tad longer. Had to remove the floating keeper as the strap isn't long enough !


Yeh I know I've got skinny wrists and I only have 2 holes left but it is nice - just gotta get used to the buckle !


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

If you have a good horse tack shop around or feed store they carry good leather hole punchers just measure twice punch out once


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

hubster30 said:


> Thanks daument, that looks lovely, what's it like to wear.


it's a faboulous timepiece, IMHO the blue dial is the perfect shade. The mesh is very comfortable too.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

digivandig said:


> Quick question: Has anyone in the U.S. that's received his/her watch a while ago been hit with duty fees yet? If so, how much?


It usually takes a few weeks at least. I have no doubt FedEx will be sending me two reasonable bills.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> I can see where the extra keeper does take up some of the usable strap length. The usable strap length going to the last hole on the strap is right about 8.5 inches.
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to add another hole in the holy end of the strap as there is quite a bit of excess strap that may be possible to add a hole or two. Probably close to 30mm from last hole to end of tail of strap. Probably want a professional or shoe maker to cut the hole as these straps are a beast and thick.


You can easily add extra buckle holes. A leather punch will work like a charm. I bought one for myself (heavy duty one pictured below) and it punched through one of my thick straps with ease.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Any good, nice wristshots ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Any good, nice wristshots ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Rbateson said:


> Yeh I know I've got skinny wrists and I only have 2 holes left but it is nice - just gotta get used to the buckle !


Does anyone think that a black pre v buckle would look good on the MadDog with the bronze case and where to get one in the UK ? Although I do love the MadDog buckle I already find it impractical to wear on small wrists :-(


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> 6. After said watch has been applied to said wrist and this is the most important step .... enjoy the watch and the ability to tell time. Not the date just the time


No, if it had a date there would have been a few more steps...


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Here she is.......arrived this morning !


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

A couple of pics of my Bronze / Black / Ceramic that I received yesterday ...

















It is a very nice watch for the price but not sure yet if it is a keeper. I'll give it some time on the wrist and see if it grows on me. I don't have a good track record with micros, I usually end up flipping them quickly.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

How's everyone's power reserve? I found after one whole day of wear, and 30 winds of the crown it lasted from 10pm-11pm on its own. I'm hoping others have similar issues that iron themselves out after a few days of wear :-s


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Rbateson said:


> Does anyone think that a black pre v buckle would look good on the MadDog with the bronze case and where to get one in the UK ? Although I do love the MadDog buckle I already find it impractical to wear on small wrists :-(


Haven't received my CH6 bronzo yet, but I suspect the Maddog buckle will be too big for my taste, even with a 7.75" wrist. I'm thinking that waiting until the H2O Orca bronze buckle comes up for sale will be the best alternative, especially since I'm tired of pre-v buckles.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> Haven't received my CH6 bronzo yet, but I suspect the Maddog buckle will be too big for my taste, even with a 7.75" wrist. I'm thinking that waiting until the H2O Orca bronze buckle comes up for sale will be the best alternative, especially since I'm tired of pre-v buckles.


Your suspicion about the buckle is right. It's comically big. It is my one problem with the watch. It's as if it came with two straps and no buckle because they are completely unusable. Finding an appropriate buckle for my SS model isn't an issue, but there are currently no good bronze options. The new 24mm buckles can't be made fast enough.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> Your suspicion about the buckle is right. It's comically big. It is my one problem with the watch. It's as if it came with two straps and no buckle because they are completely unusable. Finding an appropriate buckle for my SS model isn't an issue, but there are currently no good bronze options. The new 24mm buckles can't be made fast enough.


I agree with you there it's near impossible to find a decent buckle to go with the bronze case and the MadDog as much as I love the engineering is pretty much unwearable for me which is a shame. Even the wife commented on the buckle and she never talks watches with me ! Oh yes she didn't like it the buckle that is !!


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

This just happened... No notice it was shipped.









Sent from my POS smart phone


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

daument said:


> This just happened... No notice it was shipped.


Now that is a bit concerning.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

daument said:


> This just happened... No notice it was shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is still hope for a July delivery for some of us !!!!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

U see... Patience pays off! It's a double whammy on the same day !



One of the 2box is a Aevig and the other is ... ... 6



Let's move to Helberg CH6 

Indeed like most mentioned, the build is Awesome ! 
The MadDoggy Straps are terrific ! 
The MadDoggy Buckles are driving me Nuts ! 
The Isofrane Strap is a Bonus !





And I need a CH1 Buckle to match !



CGSshorty said:


> /URL]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo8 (Aug 15, 2011)

Received my bronze black dial , ceramic bezel , superdome yesterday ... sorry or for the crappy pics ! Clemens hit a home run minus the buckles .....


----------



## Balad1 (Nov 29, 2012)

I received my preordered CH6 today and it's beautiful.

I realize the Isofrane strap was extra but thought I remembered it was supposed to come with a rubber strap as a standard accessory.

Anyone remember this, or is my memory faulty?


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)

Faulty Mate! (must be all that beer and bacon!) LOL..







..here's mine!


----------



## Vega Sicilia (Jul 3, 2014)

My first post on this forum - wanted to wait until the CH6 has arrived.
Finally successful! ;-)



Beautiful watch, very nice and comfortable straps, unwearable buckles.
So, one of the Maddog-buckles went straight to my friend and watchmaker to cut some mm off.
Since he already showed me a perfect result of his work with a buckle from another client, I'm sure, mine will fit perfectly soon.


----------



## Balad1 (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL, true.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Balad1 said:


> I received my preordered CH6 today and it's beautiful.
> 
> I realize the Isofrane strap was extra but thought I remembered it was supposed to come with a rubber strap as a standard accessory.
> 
> Anyone remember this, or is my memory faulty?


I think you are correct but if memory serves me it will be shipped later.....anyone else? We need a cliff note version of these threads.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Gregger said:


> I think you are correct but if memory serves me it will be shipped later.....anyone else? We need a cliff note version of these threads.


I don't remember a rubber strap ever being included in the package. The optional Isofrane was part of the package from the beginning.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

CGSshorty said:


> I don't remember a rubber strap ever being included in the package. The optional Isofrane was part of the package from the beginning.


Shorty is correct. The watches shipped with standard leather only. Preorders got in on the Maddog shark strap while it lasted. The Isofrane and mesh bracelet were optional/additional purchases.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Shorty is correct. The watches shipped with standard leather only. Preorders got in on the Maddog shark strap while it lasted. The Isofrane and mesh bracelet were optional/additional purchases.


+1 , totally agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

The Maddog was free and the Isofrane was half price or something like that if you pre-ordered before they were gone. All three straps are killer, but I love it on the Isofrane. Just waiting on a CH1 bronze buckle to match it now!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

9:59 said:


> What i have read, the extra rubber strap will be sent later to me and the other pre order customers.
> 
> Have the Panatime´s rubber strap on the above Pictures.
> 
> ...


This maybe the reason some think a rubber is coming free.....


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

BDS said:


> The Maddog was free and the Isofrane was half price or something like that if you pre-ordered before they were gone. All three straps are killer, but I love it on the Isofrane. Just waiting on a CH1 bronze buckle to match it now!


Me too just ordered the bronze for the orange Iso which I have on the watch now - and I know you will all be laughing at this combo but to me it is a killer combination and will only get better as the Patina sets in. But the world would be a boring place if we all had the same tastes and opinions. So shake it a baby now !!


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> I don't remember a rubber strap ever being included in the package. The optional Isofrane was part of the package from the beginning.


Nor me!
As far as I am aware it is only the Maddog and the Helberg leather strap.
Still (impatiently) waiting for mine. 
Cheers


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally the wait is over! After seeing all the pics I was hoping I'd be happy and I have to say that I am. Here's a few shots of my bronze.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Got mine yesterday. Well worth the wait.

First I will address my complaints, even if it isn't Clemen's fault. Just criticism for the sake of always looking to improve yourself/product through feedback.

-MadDog buckles are too big! This is a given from the majority of owners, I am not sure if Clemens knew of the buckle to be used or had any choice in which they came with. But many, along with myself will now be on the hunt for replacement buckles(Bronze owners{me} being in the more difficult spot)

-MadDog buckle has no logo of any sort that I have found. I could be wrong of course and please correct me, but this giant buckle doesn't have MadDog imprinted on it anywhere or Helberg or H2O or even a small letter that I can see. For such a quality(although giant) buckle this kind of bugs me as it feels like a generic giant buckle was used. Although I would be shocked if I found these buckles in steel/bronze for purchase as a generic.

-The gold hands coloring doesn't go too well with the Bronze cases. I almost wish I went with chrome so that it matched the Helberg logo now, but that is the gamble you take when you custom preorder a to be released watch. The Bronze is a gorgeous Rose-Gold tone which I have never seen from Bronze. I just wish the Gold hands were not so light and bright. When the patina sets in on the bronze case, I especially expect the gold to stand out in a negative way.


With those few(two really, if you consider the buckle as a whole) criticisms/disappointments out of the way, I am overall very impressed with how the dial/case turned out. Simply amazing and I will need to get my good camera out for some pictures very soon.

I do have some questions I would love answered by any of my fellow CH6 lovers. I had to stop going to the Helberg CH6 topics because I was starting to get antsy wanting it so badly 

1) My CH6 came on a Black Leather strap with Giant Bronze Buckle. Also had a Brown Leather with Giant Bronze Buckle. Last was the Isofrane with steel buckle I ordered extra. If someone missed out on the MadDog straps.... What would their watch come on? Would they only receive the case?

2) Since I got in on the pre-order at the last moment and asked Clemens if I would still get the pre-order bonuses(I know MadDog was supposedly as supply lasts) I am assuming that the Black and Brown straps are those? That I did not miss out on any part of the Pre-Order bonuses/specials by being a very last second pre-order trigger puller?

3) Are the Black and Brown(or one this and one that) Shark Leather? Or was the Shark Leather special to the first 300 and this is some other leather for those who missed out?

4) I wore my watch to work today where I must wash my hands many times a day. I am new to non-metal/rubber bands.... Do I need to avoid getting these MadDog straps wet? Swimming with them? Soap and water? Showering? 

5) Have we found a suitable MadDog bronze replacement buckle that many of us are purchasing?

6) I am assuming the CH1 Bronze buckle I see is for the Isofrane(which I will need to purchase), is Clemens doing any specials on buckles/straps for CH6 owners? Especially due to the MadDog surprise? Not that it is expected of him or anything.

7) I am pretty sure if/when I order that buckle for the Isofrane that I will also want a Green Canvas Strap for my CH6 as that looks killer! What is the water/swimming/showering situation with that strap? 

I likely have a few questions over those 7 I asked, I will remember them eventually but this is a good start. I'm still fairly new to the higher end timepiece obsession, so I am trying to soak up all the knowledge I can. Then I can help the future newbies with my acquired knowledge 

Thanks!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree with you on both the buckle and the yellow gold hand color although neither are big issues for me. I am trying out the MadDog buckle and strap but will most likely switch them out as soon as my Helberg 22mm Bronze buckle arrives. Once my bronze CH6 gets some patina I'll torch a 24mm steel buckle to use with the 24mm end straps (MadDog).


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

1) All watches will have a default strap - black for SS and brown for bronze. Maddog straps would be given to first 300 preorders but then Clemens decided give them to all preorders when supply lasts.

2) If your black strap is shark leather, then you did not miss out on any bonuses of this pre-order.

3) The default strap (the brown in your case) is not shark leather, the Maddog strap is shark leather (it have rough texture)

5) Clemens is making 24mm bronze/SS buckles, you could wait or buy another decent bronze buckle (Rolko for example)

P.S. Are you happy with the green color of the dial? Does it meet your expectation?



Shishou said:


> 1) My CH6 came on a Black Leather strap with Giant Bronze Buckle. Also had a Brown Leather with Giant Bronze Buckle. Last was the Isofrane with steel buckle I ordered extra. If someone missed out on the MadDog straps.... What would their watch come on? Would they only receive the case?
> 
> 2) Since I got in on the pre-order at the last moment and asked Clemens if I would still get the pre-order bonuses(I know MadDog was supposedly as supply lasts) I am assuming that the Black and Brown straps are those? That I did not miss out on any part of the Pre-Order bonuses/specials by being a very last second pre-order trigger puller?
> 
> ...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Wrist shot (7" wrist) ...


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

MiserySword said:


> 1) All watches will have a default strap - black for SS and brown for bronze. Maddog straps would be given to first 300 preorders but then Clemens decided give them to all preorders when supply lasts.
> 
> 2) If your black strap is shark leather, then you did not miss out on any bonuses of this pre-order.
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you!

The Green Dial indeed looks better in person than pictures. I'm indifferent on whether I really like it or if I'd rather it be another shade of Olive. So I'd probably lean towards the meets expectations towards exceeds expectations.

I will admit, some of those steel blue dial and black dial CH6 are making me really sad I didn't pull the trigger on one of those as well.


----------



## hubster30 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello,

Does anybody have the email address for H2O? The one on the website is not recognised by my Outlook or Hotmail


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Clemens, if you read this can you please reply to my email from Tuesday, the movement is shot on my ch6, hasn't worked more than 2 consecutive hours since arrival on Monday.

watch itself is getting some awesome natural patina in Boracay atm, just wish it told the right time lol


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

If you are using the email address on the H2O website you will want to modify the email address by removing the "(at)" symbol in the email address and replace it with the "@" without the parentheses. The email notation on many public websites is expressed this way to deter webbots and webcrawlers from sending spam along with probably other reasons.

Seen on Website as : contact(at]h2o-watch.com

Change to for use to: [email protected]

After this change your email attempts should be successful. Clemens is very prompt in responding to email questions as time permits. I usually receive a reply with the day if not hours later. Sometimes it is immediate. So, there is some variation but I have never had him NOT respond. (Sorry bout the double negative).



hubster30 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody have the email address for H2O? The one on the website is not recognised by my Outlook or Hotmail


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally got my shipping invoice. As I haven't yet seen an all bronze with black dial here, I suppose these are now being shipped out..


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

thorne said:


> Finally got my shipping invoice. As I haven't yet seen an all bronze with black dial here, I suppose these are now being shipped out..


Got my notice this morning as well right as I was heading out to the beach. Oh irony lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> Hey Clemens, if you read this can you please reply to my email from Tuesday, the movement is shot on my ch6, hasn't worked more than 2 consecutive hours since arrival on Monday.
> 
> watch itself is getting some awesome natural patina in Boracay atm, just wish it told the right time lol


Can't find your email. Please resend to contact at h2o-watch.com


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ that is smokin ! Full bronze green dial with that strap......

Best of em all.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Danny.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


>


Damn it I want mine so bad now ... waiting this long blows !!!!

The patina is sharp for being naturally done ( I assume you didn't aid in the speed up ) ..


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Damn it I want mine so bad now ... waiting this long blows !!!!
> 
> The patina is sharp for being naturally done ( I assume you didn't aid in the speed up ) ..


The patina is all natural. I have really been conscientious about keeping it clean so I don't get any weird spots in the patina.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The seashells just rub it in that his watch is living the high life grrrrrrr


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Side note... anyone have the brown or sand colored h20 canvas on a bronze they could snap a few pictures of ?


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Side note... anyone have the brown or sand colored h20 canvas on a bronze they could snap a few pictures of ?


I have both straps..... Just no watch yet o| Still waiting on full bronze, green dial and domed.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.
a Great watch all around, and the Buckle is something else !. some may Call it a Weapon. but I Love it.

you have a whole bunch of Nice Straps to go with it.:-!
wear it in good health.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> The seashells just rub it in that his watch is living the high life grrrrrrr


The funny thing about the seashells is that I didn't even realize they were on the table until I went to take some pictures. My son had cleaned off his haul from the beach yesterday and left them there.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

nellipj said:


> I have both straps..... Just no watch yet o| Still waiting on full bronze, green dial and domed.


We are both waiting on the same watch set up. We're you able to get any of the 24mm buckles when you ordered those straps ?


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> We are both waiting on the same watch set up. We're you able to get any of the 24mm buckles when you ordered those straps ?


No, I didn't try to get any buckles. I already have 2 stainless steel buckles that I heat treated to look like patinaed bronze that I used on previous bronze watches. Now bring on the watch!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

so excited to get my shipping notice today.. All Bronze with Black dial and flat crystal... Will be here Monday...


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

You will love it my friend.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Feeling bronze today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Feeling bronze today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good with some patina on it, is that natural?


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Elite21 said:


> Finally the wait is over! After seeing all the pics I was hoping I'd be happy and I have to say that I am. Here's a few shots of my bronze.
> View attachment 1566594


Looks awesome on the NATO! I gotta say the bronze black dial is pretty hot! I went with the bronze green dial, but now seeing them live I think I might like the black a little better!


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Side note... anyone have the brown or sand colored h20 canvas on a bronze they could snap a few pictures of ?












Sent from my POS smart phone


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Thanks daument. Looks sharp


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

I already have the canvas strap, the nato whit bronze bucle, the ch1 boucle ...
But no ch6...  
Where is my green superdome solid bronze...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

All natural..



Craustin1 said:


> Looking good with some patina on it, is that natural?


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

Any bronze bronze green domes in yet? Patiently waiting since October.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like it's all down to us all bronze green domed guys .. which is crazy I would have guessed that to be a very popular and done sooner model version


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will get a huge shipment of cases on next Tuesday. The end is coming very close. ☺


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I will get a huge shipment of cases on next Tuesday. The end is coming very close. ☺


my order # is 2319 any idea of delivery date? I'm off to Florida August 3 til 16 so my shipment will need to be delayed if shipping is in the beginning of august. Any info would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sounds like it's all down to us all bronze green domed guys .. which is crazy I would have guessed that to be a very popular and done sooner model version


Waiting for all bronze,black,domed...


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

borysd5 said:


> Waiting for all bronze,black,domed...


Same here


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Such a nice blue dial.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Such a nice blue dial.


Was your bezel lumed out of the box?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

thorne said:


> Was your bezel lumed out of the box?


Yes, both bezels are lumed on the SS models. The solid bronze bezel is the only one without lume.


----------



## mark.lonergan.16 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am waiting for all bronze, black, flat! In the meantime I tried to order several bronze buckles from the website and it won't process the payment with paypal. Anyone else having a problem, or have suggestions? I have emailed H20 several times without response.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mark.lonergan.16 said:


> I am waiting for all bronze, black, flat! In the meantime I tried to order several bronze buckles from the website and it won't process the payment with paypal. Anyone else having a problem, or have suggestions? I have emailed H20 several times without response.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If it's not working they may be sold out. I believe there were a limited qty in this batch of 22mm buckles. The 24mm bronze buckles are not ready for another 1-2 months


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I ordered a 22 bronze buckle and brown canvas last night with no issues. Good luck 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> I ordered a 22 bronze buckle and brown canvas last night with no issues. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got the bronze coming for the ISO but thanks to WUS member Richard from Dublin I now have the MadDog sharkskin on a 24 mm black PVD which matches the black dial and bezel on my bronze really well. It's a spring bar not screw in but boy that screw bar is some piece of engineering from MadDog !! Not sure now if I need the 24mm bronze when Clemens makes them available. Can anyone tell me how to post pics from my IPad ?


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Well my all bronze, black dial flat crystal has arrived! Can't wait to see it


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Stainless on stainless, looks good. Massive to my taste, but short lugs make that ok. But what's with the buckles???? Totally detracts from the sharkskin in my opinion. I'll need to find an alternative, can't wear that monster!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Ok will the new buckle fit the brown strap that came with the watch?


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone received a stainless/stainless black dial?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Vlciudoli said:


> But what's with the buckles???? Totally detracts from the sharkskin in my opinion. I'll need to find an alternative, can't wear that monster!


Luckily there are plenty of nice SS buckles to choose from. Bronze, not so much.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

pm1980 said:


> Ok will the new buckle fit the brown strap that came with the watch?


The new 24mm buckle that is in production now will fit the brown strap and the shark skin strap. The buckles that are available now will not, they are 22mm.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Oh


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

On the upside I got my watch and it is great!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on where to source a brass hands set for a Miyota 9015? Considering swapping out the gold hands to brass. I see Armida makes brass hands but they don't seem to be on sale separately


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

EBay or maybe that one site meant for omega parts. Ofrie?? Something close to that.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Ofrei. Checked cousins as well, can't seem to find brass ones.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

CGSshorty said:


> The new 24mm buckle that is in production now will fit the brown strap and the shark skin strap. The buckles that are available now will not, they are 22mm.


Any idea what is the width of the tang on CH1 buckle ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

.about 4 mm



Kermit e Froggy said:


> Any idea what is the width of the tang on CH1 buckle ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got some yellow gold plated 24mm buckles and I think they might go nicely with the bronze with gold hands. I also got some SS 24mm buckles for around $17.

Both were pre V style.



thorne said:


> Ofrei. Checked cousins as well, can't seem to find brass ones.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Any idea what is the width of the tang on CH1 buckle ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have to measure, but it is similar in width to any thumbnail or Pre-V buckle.


----------



## Vega Sicilia (Jul 3, 2014)

Here the Maddog buckle after my watchmaker has finished his work compared to one in original size.

It's still big, but absolutely no problem to wear it.



Sorry for the bad pic...


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Gorgeous modification. Really really nice job!



Vega Sicilia said:


> Here the Maddog buckle after my watchmaker has finished his work compared to one in original size.
> 
> It's still big, but absolutely no problem to wear it.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

drlvegas said:


> Has anyone received a stainless/stainless black dial?


Just got mine in yesterday, CH6 #151




























That dome










Raddest buckle ever, this thing is huge and awesome. Honestly, I think anyone not over the moon with this buckle is living their life wrong IMO. 










So uber jazzed with this thing, it was worth the wait for sure


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Just got mine in yesterday, CH6 #151
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you and congrats!! Looks great.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> I just got some yellow gold plated 24mm buckles and I think they might go nicely with the bronze with gold hands. I also got some SS 24mm buckles for around $17.
> 
> Both were pre V style.


Has anyone any experience of Corrigia bronze buckles only €20.00 they could be the answer ?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Rbateson said:


> Has anyone any experience of Corrigia bronze buckles only €20.00 they could be the answer ?


That looks identical to the one that I have. Quality is fine but the metal is completely different than the Helberg. It is very yellow and the Helberg is very pink.


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone know the composition of the Helberg's bronze?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

abstract said:


> Anyone know the composition of the Helberg's bronze?


CuSn8


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> That looks identical to the one that I have. Quality is fine but the metal is completely different than the Helberg. It is very yellow and the Helberg is very pink.


Guess we will have to wait for the new ones from Clemens in the next month or so to be assured of a great match unless anyone knows of a UK metalworker that can re shape one of the MadDogs !!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I will get a huge shipment of cases on next Tuesday. The end is coming very close. ☺


Did the shipment of all bronze olive dome arrives as schedule?


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Your suspicion about the buckle is right. It's comically big. It is my one problem with the watch. It's as if it came with two straps and no buckle because they are completely unusable. Finding an appropriate buckle for my SS model isn't an issue, but there are currently no good bronze options. The new 24mm buckles can't be made fast enough.


Check out these buckles. Scott makes an extremely nice hand made to your order product.

http://www.snmetalworks.com/index.html

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

cw_mi said:


> Check out these buckles. Scott makes an extremely nice hand made to your order product.
> 
> http://www.snmetalworks.com/index.html
> 
> sent from handheld gizmo


I follow him on Instagram. I'm afraid to ask what they cost.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

After looking thru all these pics I am so bummed I found out about the brand and preorder so late. Now the pricing, puts it on the back burner for now. I so would love a bronze with dome...or a stainless with dome, don't know what color dial though..they all look great. Congratulations to the lucky new owners.

These are still available for order? 

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> After looking thru all these pics I am so bummed I found out about the brand and preorder so late. Now the pricing, puts it on the back burner for now. I so would love a bronze with dome...or a stainless with dome, don't know what color dial though..they all look great. Congratulations to the lucky new owners.
> 
> These are still available for order?
> 
> sent from handheld gizmo


They're still available for sale from H2O, but not at the presale price. Your best bet is probably one that's being flipped. Do a search for CH6 on Watch Recon and you may find a good deal.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> I follow him on Instagram. I'm afraid to ask what they cost.


It all depends on the material used. They aren't cheap, but they are unique and beautiful.

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

cw_mi said:


> Check out these buckles. Scott makes an extremely nice hand made to your order product.
> 
> 20121221003136
> 
> sent from handheld gizmo


Wow these look fantastic but I bet they are expensive.


----------



## Vega Sicilia (Jul 3, 2014)

Rbateson said:


> Guess we will have to wait for the new ones from Clemens in the next month or so to be assured of a great match unless anyone knows of a UK metalworker that can re shape one of the MadDogs !!


You don't need a metalworker to bring these buckles into a wearable size. If you know a skilled horologist, ask him. Should be no problem as you can see in my picture (post no. 738).
But you have to calculate, that the machining takes him between 1 and 1,5 hours.
The advantage of downsizing an original Maddog buckle is imho that you still have the perfect match of colors between the watch and the buckle.

I also bought a buckle from Corriga, but as already others have written, they are way too yellow. Impossible to combine it with the CH6.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

My CH6 with a few different looks. Gonna try the blue Isofrane next.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Looks great , the canvas combo is just a plain ole grand slam .. ideal combo in my view


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ron those pics are awesome. Looks great on both bracelets but man!!! On that canvas ...... STELLAR !


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys...... Dan, I had a feeling you would favor the blue canvas..


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice looks. Got tracking earlier today. My bronze should be on my wrist by Friday.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

It's finally here, all bronze, black, flat crystal

Quick thoughts: heavy but balanced on the wrist, mine is 6.25, not really sure if it looks too big but it should grow in me in a few days (I hope). Build quality is rock solid - bezel, crown etc

Maddog strap is superb, no other words to describe it, just superb

Distressed leather strap is great as well.

Buckles are going into the drawer never to be seen again


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Congrats,thorne, wear in good health!!!!*


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

@Pitguy that H20 bracelet looks like it was made for the CH6 looks superb. 
@Thorne it does look too big for your wrist but to each there own.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

@kasemo Thanks! 

@primerak, I know, it looks large, hopefully I won't tire of it in a day and flip it

IMO the all bronze bezel version optically looks a bit smaller than the black ceramic (black bezel+dial surface area makes the watch looks larger) of course it's just my opinion though... 

I need to get some chunky brass hands for this, somehow the current ones in gold don't go too well with the brass IMO


----------



## chrisom (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everybody,

finally I also received my watch. I'm simply impressed about the quality and weight of it. Simply awesome. Just the feeling when turning the bezel;-)
One little problem: I've to use the last hole of the band; I hope it get's a little longer with the time...

@Clemens: thank you very much for the watch!

Here a quick and dirty wristshot:









To all the waiters: believe me, it's worth the wait!

best regards
Chris


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

What size wrist do you have where your using the last hole


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

Everything about the watch is simply awesome !








Tiny wrist is not an issue! looks good and wear well !









extra strap for the first pre=order customer, *thank you very much, Clemens*


----------



## chrisom (Feb 18, 2014)

it's ca. 21cm which equals about 8.27"


TatsNGuns said:


> What size wrist do you have where your using the last hole


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

oring said:


> Everything about the watch is simply awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what at color dial is that? Little hard to tell with the reflection. Looks great.


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> what at color dial is that? Little hard to tell with the reflection. Looks great.


olive dial full bronze and dome, the reflection is quite prominent.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Received my brown, full bronze and domed... This watch is incredible! thanks, Clemens


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great to see that get all their watches.

Great combos as well guys.

And I love the big chunky buckles.

At this time I wear mine on the Iso with Helberg buckle.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bronze buckle for the Isofrane, now I need the watch!


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just got the FedEx notification, I admit it was a very long wait. But in the end getting it delivered on Juli 28, my birthday is priceless!!! Thanks Clemence!!! How did you find out when my birthday was?


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Where did you get it?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

speedster25 said:


> Where did you get it?


+1


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Received mine a couple hrs ago. Its a beauty guys. Big ups to Clemens.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Tadaaaa!

Modded Maddog buckle 

I opened my pkg at noon and less than 1 hour later I had my brother chop her down and it looks bad-AZZ now 

Had my brother chamfer the edges to match the watch case


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

New Helberg bronze buckle for my Isofrane! Not a perfect fit with the strap, but close enough for government work.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks great Danny.



Danny T said:


> Tadaaaa!
> 
> Modded Maddog buckle
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Tadaaaa!
> 
> Modded Maddog buckle
> 
> ...


NICE!! I think Ill have to try that.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Gregger. Looks even better on the green canvas.

I was toying with the idea of rounding the edges and actually making it look more like a large thumbnail buckle. I may do that down the road if I get bored of this one since I did leave enough material to do that if I want to.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

That modified buckle looks great! I was toying with the idea of using a belt grinder to do something similar but am afraid I'd mess it up


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks great, Danny. I was actually toying with the idea of having a nearby jeweler do something similar when my CH6 arrives, presumably Monday, but what I had in mind was trimming the sides straight and the top part into an arch shape so that it's done as a heavier ard style buckle, something more like this.










Or maybe, she'll do it for me...












Danny T said:


> Tadaaaa!
> 
> Modded Maddog buckle
> 
> ...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I received the 22mm bronze Helberg buckle earlier today and it takes the watch to a whole new level. It's definitely one of the nicest buckles I have ever handled. I have it combo'd with a BC 321 strap and my Bronze/Black/Ceramic CH6.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Am I the only one who loves the maddog buckle as is?










That thing is a work of art imo


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Oops wrong thread. Sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I am wearing my mad dog and actually got two compliments on it, but it's so big that it hits the base of my thumb and is annoying


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

My bronze-on-bronze, domed crystal, black dial bad-boy arrived today...........and I flamin' love it! |>

The finish really belies the price ; it looks and feels like it should cost many times what it does. Great work Clemens!

Things I like - The superb fit and finish, the price, the heavy-weight feel, the price, the precise bezel action (it's a lot better IMO than some far more expensive divers I own), the price, very nice dial printing (the Helberg logo and name is especially well done), the quality feel of the overall package, the price, the great quality Maddog strap, the Isofrane strap for incredible money (although I've long been an Isofrane fan anyway), and did I mention the price? :-d

Things I'm less keen on - To be honest, there's not much as it's a great watch! However, if I was being ultra-critical I'd actually prefer it didn't have the drilled lugs. The holes are too small for any of my watch tools (and I have a few), so I still had to use my trusty Bergeon 6767 to change the strap which is no problem anyway.....and with a bit of care you can easily avoid marking the lugs. Personally I think the holes just add extra visual noise to an otherwise very clean case. (Plus they just add an extra place for salt and gunk to accumulate). And the only other thing is the size of the Maddog buckle - frankly it's stooopidly large IMO! :-d Nice quality, but insanely thick and large.

But that aside it's a great piece, and I honestly think it's the deal of the year in terms of value for money. Great watch all round Clemens! :-!

Here's a quick snap (since this is the picture thread after all!)


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

yup....I went and did it




this after an ammonia vaporing. Occasionally I would swab the bezel and case with some liquid tears on Q tip. This is 2 hrs in the sun covered. I would look and swab every 15min. gonna let it set overnight, but have decided to lighten up the bezel with some lemon juice. then maybe redo just the bezel. I plan to wear it a bit and see what wears off. I do not recommend egg or sulfuring unless you want it brown.
yup it is a keeper.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Tadaaaa!
> 
> Modded Maddog buckle
> 
> ...


Gotta be the nicest watch buckle I have ever seen! Your brother did outstanding work, really outstanding work. Wish my SS buckles were like this.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent job by your brother, looks great!



Danny T said:


> Tadaaaa!
> 
> Modded Maddog buckle
> 
> ...


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Tadaaaa!
> 
> Modded Maddog buckle
> 
> ...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> yup....I went and did it


Nice. I did a little ammonia vapor treatment on mine yesterday but only for a short period to subtly move the patina process along. I think I will try a more aggressive treatment this weekend.


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

I had to receive it yesterday whith Fedex notification, but....nothing


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine came in yesterday, love it!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Mine came in yesterday, love it!


One day and patina already forming. Looks great!


----------



## Balad1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Mine second one is inbound


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

itranslator said:


> One day and patina already forming. Looks great!


actually, I gave it a quick LOS bath, but then took most of it off. It did make it slightly darker, which I like.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

That patina looks great , I'm thinking of just going for the full super tan look whenever my 1 and only arrives


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got back from a business trip to Atlanta and eagerly opened up the box from Clemens I got just before I left... Had to immediately take it off the Maddog strap and put it on the Iso with the great Helberg bronze buckle... Love the bronze case and buckle for the Iso, really won't wear the Maddog till I can get a new bronze buckle for it, next will be to try a Nato and Canvas.. Here are a few photos- black dial and flat crystal. Thanks for looking...

Barry


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

First of all, let me start off saying that this is not my first Helberg watch, so I am not a stranger to the quality of his watches. I was not home to receive my watch, so you guys know how that works patiently looking at my watch while at work so I can hurry on home. Upon arrival I hurriedly opened the box. Wow! was I impressed. This watch screams quality just like all his other watches, and I look forward to wearing this one. Notice how I said wear the watch, not the Buckle. I will patiently await the arrival of the Helberg bronze buckle! That being said the quality of the Maddog straps is awesome, and had the buckle been smaller I would most definitely wear it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Without further ado!!

Finally my contribution to the photo thread of "THE" watch deal of the century! I bring to you my Helberg CH6 #213 (in reference to my first son's bday 02/13).

I went overboard with the pics.....but this watch deserves it! What a BEAUTY!! Thank you Clemens for popping my bronze cherry 




































































































On diaboliq canvas


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

^ Beautiful pics! I have the same configuration coming. Can't wait.

Thanks for sharing. Enjoy!

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

You missed your calling of being a international male wrist and hand model Danny !


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome watch and can't wait to get mine but it will be around aug 18 due to vacation.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Danny,
Those are some spectacular pics. 
And, that green dial looks lovely.
Well done. And sweet to get a number that matches your son's birth date.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome pictures! Now i really can't wait for my CH6 to be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Wearing mine while grilling some pork chops.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Danny T, I have to tell you that Clemens should hire you to photograph his products. Then he has to wear diapers all the time to meet the deadline.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow thanks guys for the kind words. I wanted to really capture this watch and show off what super value we all got. As you can see the quality far exceeds the price paid. 

Danny


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovely, beautifully taken photos, Danny. Twists the knife in, I've just posted my CH6 back to Yermany for repair.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Pure hotness Danny T! I may have to bite your style with that D strap.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Without further ado!!
> 
> Finally my contribution to the photo thread of "THE" watch deal of the century! I bring to you my Helberg CH6 #213 (in reference to my first son's bday 02/13).
> 
> I went overboard with the pics.....but this watch deserves it! What a BEAUTY!! Thank you Clemens for popping my bronze cherry


Great pictures as usual.

Did you tried the mesh bracelet with the watch? Pictures?

Any comment on the quality?


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine arrived last Friday. Two months late, two days, before my vacation ended. I would have wished to have this in my wrist a month earlier, but well, that's how it went.

Watch looks and feels great on wrist. Hue of the green is just right to my taste and the strap that I bought for it is a perfect match. Dial is plain but not dull and the suberb domed chrystal makes the dial and the whole watch really pop. Finnishing of the visible parts of the case is very good. Nice satin brushing and polished edges. I specially like the way how that polished line makes that V-shape at the lug ends, great desing there. Crown and bezel are well made as well, but the quality of brushing in bezel does not meet the level of the case brushing. It's uneven with deeper and wider lines. Mayby it's supposed to be that way, different from case, I don't know but it doesn't bother me and patina will cover it soon anyway. Movement runs great like these new Miyotas usually do. After three days mine runs +5 sec. Golden hands look good to me. Nice finnishing there as well and no faults of anykind that could be seen on a naked eye. Blueish lume is average, not very bright but last long enough to be usefull.














































Then the BUCKLE. Most people here seem to hate it and some seem to love it. One thing is sure It's not for me. So I had a problem when watch arrived. I had a nice strap but no wearable buckle since SS is not on option for me.










Luckily I have two hand's and a Black & Decker so that's how it looks now.



















It's still big and thick but wearable and the size ratio is right compared to watch itself. Now I like it.

This is a great watch but it has two "worst evers" to me and it's a big shame for a brand that get's nothing but praise here.

First is the bezel action: It's worst of all the dive watches (+20) that I've owned. Turning the bezel doesn't give you a reliable feeling. It's inaccurate since bezel ring moves backwards after click. Sometimes about 1/3 of a click and sometimes almost whole click. Not good at all.

Another thing is a finnishing of the case inside the lugs. I've never seen anything like this. Not even in a cheapiest wathces I've owned. Never.

Real quality is a strange animal. It often lives in a hidden details.... and this is not it's natural living enviroment.














































I'm not saying more, let the pics talk and you can judge.

---


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

#268 bronze, brown dial, domed arrived today :-d

Have it on the orange isofrane with rsbronze buckle.









Great job Clemmens, quality is excellent, love it when the hands are spot on!
Icing on the cake is the rzbronze buckle, very well made also.

















Looking forward to getting some time in the sea and seeing how the patina develops.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^i like it on the orange ISO ! That buckle is money. Mine should be arriving this week as well.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Gordon said:


> #268 bronze, brown dial, domed arrived today :-d
> 
> Have it on the orange isofrane with rsbronze buckle.
> 
> ...


love that look I have nearly the same combo but black bezel and one of Clemens bronze buckles with the orange Isofrane. To think people laughed when I originally suggested this combo !!


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the great pictures. You watch is speced out just like mine. Unfortunately, my CH6 is in the last batch so I'm still waiting for the shipping confirmation.



Danny T said:


> Without further ado!!
> 
> Finally my contribution to the photo thread of "THE" watch deal of the century! I bring to you my Helberg CH6 #213 (in reference to my first son's bday 02/13).
> 
> ...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I think with some dark patina that orange strap combo will work well. I know i ordered the same combo so I'm hoping  

The next 3 weeks can't come fast enough I'm sick of seeing all these awesome pictures of new arrivals


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Without further ado!!
> 
> Finally my contribution to the photo thread of "THE" watch deal of the century! I bring to you my Helberg CH6 #213 (in reference to my first son's bday 02/13).
> 
> I went overboard with the pics.....but this watch deserves it! What a BEAUTY!! Thank you Clemens for popping my bronze cherry


Wow ! Incredible pictures ! That watch is just awesome...I get sick to my stomach ever time I see the price for the pre order vs now. It looks like I'm just going to have to bit the bullet and order one up. Really like the look of this strap, who's canvas is it ?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Just picked up my CH6 on my way to work. I won't have time to play with my new toy until tomorrow.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Those se canvas straps are from H2O. They are available on their website.



cw_mi said:


> Wow ! Incredible pictures ! That watch is just awesome...I get sick to my stomach ever time I see the price for the pre order vs now. It looks like I'm just going to have to bit the bullet and order one up. Really like the look of this strap, who's canvas is it ?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Some stunning photos in this thread. Still think it would be too large for me, but so tempted to find one in the sales corner to try out.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Some stunning photos in this thread. Still think it would be too large for me, but so tempted to find one in the sales corner to try out.


Haha, same here  but first I'll enjoy the Laguna


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Landed this morning. Gave it a quick LoS bath. Patina came out great :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Not sure if anyone was aware but even Chuck Norris approves of the Helberg ch6

I have proof


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Since few people have asked what tools did I use for modding the bucle....










Freehand is my style... I used that piece of waste wood as a handle. I cutted it to fit tightly between the bucle so I could get a good grip and did not burn my fingers. Sand paper for finishing and also 0-grid steel wool for polishing off markings that I did with permanent marker and liner. Also a cup of water for cooling buckle down once and a while... that's all. There is a lot of bronze dust left still on a sand grinder.


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

At last!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

About the only good thing about Orlando humidity is the build up of patina.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

litlmn said:


> About the only good thing about Orlando humidity is the build up of patina.


Looks great. If mine came in it would have Orlando patina next week....A little Disney trip!!! Looks great...enjoy the new one.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday and I'm only now getting photos of it. The Maddog buckles look great in the box, but I briefly tried it on my wrist and it looks positively ridiculous on my 7.75" wrist. The only quote I've gotten so far to mod it like Danny's makes me feel it might be better to wear it on rubber with the CH1 bronze buckle until Clemens comes up with something that I would be comfortable wearing in public. I do have a 24mm Rolko buckle, but as you can see in the photos, it's not the same bronze content. BTW, after 24 hours, the watch is running +1 seconds.

I'm planning to use the Isofrane strap for another watch, so I'm wearing the CH6 on a BC 321.





































The Rolko buckle is presently on the brown strap that came with the watch, while the Maddog buckles have been placed on the Snpr strap and the Maddog elephant.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see it on that elephant strap !! 

Btw what did they quote you to mod the buckle ? Shoot me a PM if you don't wanna post it


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Can't wait to see it on that elephant strap !!
> 
> Btw what did they quote you to mod the buckle ? Shoot me a PM if you don't wanna post it


One buckle, $75. I figure an Orca buckle delivered will set me back less than that.


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

ArticMan said:


> First is the bezel action: It's worst of all the dive watches (+20) that I've owned. Turning the bezel doesn't give you a reliable feeling. It's inaccurate since bezel ring moves backwards after click. Sometimes about 1/3 of a click and sometimes almost whole click. Not good at all.
> 
> ---


Strange, as I found the bezel on mine to be the exact opposite. Mine is very precise and solid feeling. Better in fact that quite a few more expensive divers I've owned....


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

The patina continues to evolve. My wife really liked the " found at the bottom of the ocean" look after the ammonia vapor treatment. But this aged look is more to what I was after. Getting there


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> The patina continues to evolve. My wife really liked the " found at the bottom of the ocean" look after the ammonia vapor treatment. But this aged look is more to what I was after. Getting there


Definitely like this better than the "other" look. Nice job!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Driver.8 said:


> Strange, as I found the bezel on mine to be the exact opposite. Mine is very precise and solid feeling. Better in fact that quite a few more expensive divers I've owned....


*+1 I'm definitely with you and I expect many others. One of the things that struck me about my Bronze CH6 when it first arrived was just how precise and solid feeling the bezel action was...easily better than many divers I've owned too. The build quality is truly outstanding all the way around on the CH6 imo, and had me immediately proclaiming this one as watch deal of the year for 2014...I'm just sayin'.

*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree bezel action is solid on
mine too. Zero play whatsoever.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

stew77 said:


> *+1 I'm definitely with you and I expect many others. One of the things that struck me about my Bronze CH6 when it first arrived was just how precise and solid feeling the bezel action was...easily better than many divers I've owned too. The build quality is truly outstanding all the way around on the CH6 imo, and had me immediately proclaiming this one as watch deal of the year for 2014...I'm just sayin'.
> 
> *


Yeah, mine works flawlessly.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

stew77 said:


> *+1 I'm definitely with you and I expect many others. One of the things that struck me about my Bronze CH6 when it first arrived was just how precise and solid feeling the bezel action was...easily better than many divers I've owned too. The build quality is truly outstanding all the way around on the CH6 imo, and had me immediately proclaiming this one as watch deal of the year for 2014...I'm just sayin'.
> 
> *


So there must be something wrong with mine, since the bezel is stiff with that annoying back play.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

ArticMan said:


> So there must be something wrong with mine, since the bezel is stiff with that annoying back play.


A short video about the problem:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2bgozodneuohfb2/20140730_101546_7529 (1).mp4

Please download for better quality.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This seems to be correct. The bezel has 120 teethes (360° / 120 = 3° per click) and if you turn the bezel until short before it clicks again you could of course turn the bezel back by nearly these 3°. And that´s exactly what happens.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> This seems to be correct. The bezel has 120 teethes (360° / 120 = 3° per click) and if you turn the bezel until short before it clicks again you could of course turn the bezel back by nearly these 3°. And that´s exactly what happens.


Thanks for the reply. But bezel turns back after click, not before, you can see that from video. If this is how it's supposed to work, then it is like I said "worst ever" but I don't think so as others has stated they have no back play. Please download the video ( if you haven't done it already) and watch it again.


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Mine is exactly like yours.



ArticMan said:


> Thanks for the reply. But bezel turns back after click, not before, you can see that from video. If this is how it's supposed to work, then it is like I said "worst ever" but I don't think so as others has stated they have no back play. Please download the video ( if you haven't done it already) and watch it again.


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

ArticMan said:


> Thanks for the reply. But bezel turns back after click, not before, you can see that from video. If this is how it's supposed to work, then it is like I said "worst ever" but I don't think so as others has stated they have no back play. Please download the video ( if you haven't done it already) and watch it again.


Some clicks seem worse than others. Could it simply be that if a click happens in the middle of a turn, the energy you need to impart to move forwards a click is also enough to push the bezel half way towards the next click and therefore gives the impression of reverse play?

I wonder if Clemens could comment on the mechanism used so we could have a better understanding of what is actually happening under the hood?

I don't even have my watch still so consider me jealous at not even being able to try this out


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The back play is just as Clemens explained it. You can get that feeling in the midst of a turn and can physically turn it back. I just tried 'jiggling' my bezel without actually moving it forward to engage a click and it's rock solid with zero play.

When you hear it 'click' as you advance it can still pull back a tad (which you are prob feeling and thinking is the backplay) but once you let it go it's solid and wont move (at least on mine this is what happens)


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Danny T said:


> The back play is just as Clemens explained it. You can get that feeling in the midst of a turn and can physically turn it back. I just tried 'jiggling' my bezel without actually moving it forward to engage a click and it's rock solid with zero play.
> 
> When you hear it 'click' as you advance it can still pull back a tad (which you are prob feeling and thinking is the backplay) but once you let it go it's solid and wont move (at least on mine this is what happens)


I turn the bezel to some random position. Take my hand of from the bezel and put my hand back and turn bezel backwards about half a step, then it locks. It happens every time and that is what I call back play. Bezel is quite stiff too. My IWC Aquatimer is death accurate with clicks, It's a click and no movement to backwards same with Zenith Stratos. But if this is the way how bezel should work, then it just is. I can live with that but it's still worst I've ever experienced. BTW,I bought Prometheus Sailfish as a pre-order last year and it had it flaws too, but bezel action was very, very good.


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)

Watch is fantastically made. The buckle is not usable for me. The straps are very high quality, but not sure they are for me. I currently have it on a canvas and that feels better. May try some natos or more flexible leathers.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

A machinist place just set up shop not 8 min by car from me...and it turns out I know the guy. I dropped off the Maddog buckles and should have them ready next week. So at least I will be able to use these buckles...the thickness makes them unique.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I hope maddog never visits this thread lol seeing all the remakes using his buckles as a starting point. I plan on doing it with one and keeping one standard but who knows I'll decide when I finally get mine 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

Just a few quick shots from yesterday. Love the watch. I think I can get used to the buckle but I may have one of them shaved down a bit in the machine shop at work. We'll see. I never thought I'd say this but I hope the Wisconsin summer gets a little more humid. I gotta get this patina going.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

So many of the exact combo sent out .. stunning 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> This seems to be correct. The bezel has 120 teethes (360° / 120 = 3° per click) and if you turn the bezel until short before it clicks again you could of course turn the bezel back by nearly these 3°. And that´s exactly what happens.


Exactly what both mine do.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

d my H2O Bracelet, it's very comfortable and looks not to Shabby


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

mekenical;81
65105 said:


> d my H2O Bracelet, it's very comfortable and looks not to Shabby


I agree, not bad.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Not bad at all. Lol


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

mekenical said:


>


The H2O bracelet looks perfect on the CH6. Excellent looking combo. |> |>


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

This is the most confounding watch that I've ever owned. It's wide, it's tall (especially with the domed sapphire), it's HEAVY; but it wears like a much smaller watch. I... just can't wrap my head around it. It's like the reverse of a tardis or something.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Newton13 said:


> This is the most confounding watch that I've ever owned. It's wide, it's tall (especially with the domed sapphire), it's HEAVY; but it wears like a much smaller watch. I... just can't wrap my head around it. It's like the reverse of a tardis or something.


That makes me want it even more.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Newton13 said:


> This is the most confounding watch that I've ever owned. It's wide, it's tall (especially with the domed sapphire), it's HEAVY; but it wears like a much smaller watch. I... just can't wrap my head around it. It's like the reverse of a tardis or something.


Because of the short(ish) length of the watch it doesn't have much "overhang" and doesn't wear so large, even though it's as wide as Bruce Vilanch and as thick as George Dubbya.


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

My bronze Helberg buckle arrived today and I have to say it's an awesome quality piece of metal work. I love it, and it complements the head superbly IMO. The only problem was that due to my proximity to the sea and the general level of humidity this summer (amazing for the UK!), the patina on the head had already advanced a reasonable amount, meaning the shiny buckle didn't match. So I took an executive decision to remove the patina from the head to bring both the head and buckle to the same "starting point".

It was actually a very easy job to do in the end - all I needed was the juice of half a lemon in a little bowl with a little water added to cover the watch-head. A minute in there, a little rubbing with a cloth and a cotton bud, before a good rinse in cold water, and the head and buckle had the same finish. I'm totally against the concept of "forced patina", so whatever happens to this watch now will all be totally natural.

The only other thing I did was make a couple of 2mm "washers" from an old rubber strap to fill the gaps between the buckle pin/tang and the sides of the Iso strap, so now the pin doesn't move about on the strap.

|>


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Driver.8 said:


> My bronze Helberg buckle arrived today and I have to say it's an awesome quality piece of metal work. I love it, and it complements the head superbly IMO.


I agree. I think it makes the watch and is what the watch should have shipped with. Who needs two Mad Dog buckles anyway? I sold one of mine to offset the cost of the Helberg buckle.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Just picked up my trimmed down Maddog buckle from the jeweler. Will post more pics once it's mounted.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

litlmn said:


> Just picked up my trimmed down Maddog buckle from the jeweler. Will post more pics once it's mounted.


You more than trimmed that mo-fo!!! You decapitated it haha!

Looks great.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW Danny. No Words to describe how Gorgeous this watch is. and THE PHOTOS !! MAMMA MIA . :-!
amazing, even with the Domed Crystal. there's No Dial Distortion. so nice.
I think the Green Dial has become my Favorite for the Bronze.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Everything I know about watches, my wrist size, personal tastes and everything else tells me this watch is far too big and too much for for my wrist, yet why do I still want one?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Steppy said:


> Everything I know about watches, my wrist size, personal tastes and everything else tells me this watch is far too big and too much for for my wrist, yet why do I still want one?


don't know how small your wrist is. but I know that this Particular Case shape (almost Lug-less) should fit and look good on smaller wrist .


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mate, I have a wrist like a chicken leg and not only do I think it looks great, it is really comfortable. I have the super-dome and that does make it look bigger (and at 19mm quite a lot thicker) but it still wears fine. I've had Bronze Morays, A1s, Halios' but I think this one may be a keeper


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Mate, I have a wrist like a chicken leg and not only do I think it looks great, it is really comfortable. I have the super-dome and that does make it look bigger (and at 19mm quite a lot thicker) but it still wears fine. I've had Bronze Morays, A1s, Halios' but I think this one may be a keeper


Posting this awesome chicken leg comment without a picture of you wearing the watch I think is a crime in some states

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## whacko77uk (Feb 9, 2014)

It's now August...is the end in sight, I'm still waiting for a bronze/green dial/ dome. Ordered in Jan!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

whacko77uk said:


> It's now August...is the end in sight, I'm still waiting for a bronze/green dial/ dome. Ordered in Jan!


Should not be much longer. My order is in Dec and only just got the notification


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mine arrived last Monday. So I'm a shame that I haven't posted pictures earlier 
I really love the watch. The maddog buckle is huge, that's no news, but contrary to what I thought before, I'm giving it a change....







Here on one of my straps, a blue EPICstraps Scout II 
After wearing it as a huge pink gold bling watch for a couple of days, I added some patina using LOS


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is the buckle that should have come with the CH6. It might be boring, but that's better than looking silly. Pity I can't find a nice one in bronze.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

speedster25 said:


> Mine arrived last Monday. So I'm a shame that I haven't posted pictures earlier
> I really love the watch. The maddog buckle is huge, that's no news, but contrary to what I thought before, I'm giving it a change....
> View attachment 1584624
> 
> ...


looks just oust awesome with that strap!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Found a great use for one of my buckles


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

speedster25 said:


> Mine arrived last Monday. So I'm a shame that I haven't posted pictures earlier
> I really love the watch. The maddog buckle is huge, that's no news, but contrary to what I thought before, I'm giving it a change....
> View attachment 1584624
> 
> ...


Awesome patina already .. cool combo . Enjoy

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

whacko77uk said:


> It's now August...is the end in sight, I'm still waiting for a bronze/green dial/ dome. Ordered in Jan!


I'm still waiting on the same combo as well. Based on what Clemens has stated we should get a shipping notification this week.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

whacko77uk said:


> It's now August...is the end in sight, I'm still waiting for a bronze/green dial/ dome. Ordered in Jan!





Cabinetman said:


> I'm still waiting on the same combo as well. Based on what Clemens has stated we should get a shipping notification this week.


It's getting close. I have this combo and received a notification from FedEx that my watch is set to ship out on Monday. Im signed up for free accounts on FedEx and UPS and I receive text messages/emails whenever anyone sends me a package through these carriers).


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

speedster25 said:


> Mine arrived last Monday. So I'm a shame that I haven't posted pictures earlier
> I really love the watch. The maddog buckle is huge, that's no news, but contrary to what I thought before, I'm giving it a change....
> View attachment 1584624
> 
> ...


That is the perfect strap for that bronze, that looks amazing!


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow great Idea. I might steal it next custom band I order.



Craustin1 said:


> Found a great use for one of my buckles
> View attachment 1584772


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just landed. On canvas with stainless buckle for now. If possible, that mad dog buckle is even larger and thicker in person than it looks in pics. Definitely a solid chunk of metal but way too big for my wrist.

The watch itself is beautiful and any concerns I had about the shade of green of the dial were completely unfounded. Size wise the watch is pushing what I'm comfortable with on my wrist but I like it.

It's my first bronze watch and I'm really liking the tone of the bronze even without patina. I will definitely be going the natural route.

I went with the gold hands and don't have any problem with the way they look with the bronze case.



















This was definitely worth the wait for me.

Cheers,

Casey


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Just got my brown canvas and have it on another watch until mine arrives my only negative is I wish they made more room for tubes for the spring bar or screws. It's a tight fit but otherwise great Deal for a canvas. Received that 22 mm buckle and that's a work of art. Congrats on the same combo I have coming ...can't wait 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi
Has anyone else had a problem with their CH6?
I would rather not post on here about it but have sent 4 emails to Clemens without response
Also tried to call but no reply.
So Clemens if you read this please get in touch.
Thanks


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Is finally here!!

















Well worth the wait!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

That buckle covers up more than half your wrist with overhang....lol 


itranslator said:


> Is finally here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

itranslator said:


> Is finally here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great mate ... mine comes at 4 30 today and I'll be ready to jump in that fedex truck to get mine ...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Looks great mate ... mine comes at 4 30 today and I'll be ready to jump in that fedex truck to get mine ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thanks! Got an extra green canvas. Only one maddog buckle but I got a H20 buckle bronze for the iso instead.


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got mine today. Bronze, Green dial, Super Dome, Gold hands. Took a few pics..























































Next to already large Strap Culture Buckle:-














































A keeper for me..


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

I also decided to file down the other bronze Buckle to make it fit the canvas and brushed it. Not perfect, but getting there


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

A huge thank you to clemens for making a perfect sized watch actually could be a wee bit larger but whatever it hugs the wrist perfectly.

Started by slapping on some old school 1930s swiss leather




























Then off that went for a green isofrane I got a while back from benerus










http://img.tapatalk.com

/d/14/08/07/a5y2enum.jpg

First with keeping the better fitting benerus buckle then the new H20 one which does leave a bit of a bump



















Then trying out my old trusty super thick canvas strap with for now the mad dog buckle




























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

In the end settled on the baseball mit  for now



















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice combo. Enjoy it in good health. Mine is in the very last batch.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

T1meout said:


> Nice combo. Enjoy it in good health. Mine is in the very last batch.


Thanks buddy I thought mine was the last batch ... I'll tell you that clemens puts a nice surprise in the package that you will like !

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice! Mine must be in the last batch also, bronze,black,domed.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's anther of the modified buckle. The patina is starting to catch up to the rest of the watch.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Mines getting a bath soon . Love the colors already coming out on yours ! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

don't know how some found that Buckle too Big.? it looks so Right to me.
Love it.

Congratulations to All on this Beautiful Watch. :-!



McChuck Potato said:


>


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine is developing some great colors on the bezel.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome Strap and combo.
Congrats. wear it in good health..



TatsNGuns said:


> Started by slapping on some old school 1930s swiss leather


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Mines getting a bath soon . Love the colors already coming out on yours ! Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


We'll looks like you beat me.....but I'm on vacation


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Found my Rolko buckle, on ostrich strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

litlmn said:


> Here's anther of the modified buckle. The patina is starting to catch up to the rest of the watch.


Buckle mod looks great ! You went a bit further than I did and the results look great. Well done.

Did you notice the buckle patina'd much faster after being chopped? Mine did the same.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Craustin1 said:


> Found my Rolko buckle, on ostrich strap.


Great combo ... those buckles look similar to the ones helson uses for their bronzos !

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Buckle mod looks great ! You went a bit further than I did and the results look great. Well done.
> 
> Did you notice the buckle patina'd much faster after being chopped? Mine did the same.


It does seem to patina bit faster. That is after 4 days or so.


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

My buckle patina overnight. But it was unusually high humidity in Socal Last Friday/Saturday at around 85%.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Just a lite dip in the LOS pool for just a bit  helping it move things along is all

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

On a Nato


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Is that panatime military green ? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

borysd5 said:


> Nice! Mine must be in the last batch also, bronze,black,domed.


I'm in the same boat. Waiting on a bronze green dial with domed crystal.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my first bronze watch so I don't have any experience with how quickly natural patina occurs. That being said, mine seems to be getting some pretty rapidly.

This is the second full day with it and it's noticeable on the sides and bezel already. Tried to capture it in pics but couldn't really get a good shot.

Loving this watch so far. Best part is my wife says it's her favorite of mine so I skate by on this one.




























Cheers, Casey


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a nice surprise gift from my local buddy and fellow WIS 'myke'. You really shouldn't have my friend. I have to say it is a super match for my CH6.

Thanks Myke!! It's perfect.

This is my first NATO strap and need to get used to it.

Whatcha think ?

The patina is really setting in nicely !!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The natos that buckle all the way up the sides take time to get use to but as far as looks wise that looks awesome. And what a great move by myke ... hey myke I'll be your friend too lol ... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have also tried something different and unbelieveable how dark my main case became!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice bronze PVD/ DLC combo, with date function to boot! :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow. That is some SERIOUSLY DARK DLC!! absolutely killer Clemens !!

Darth Vader would be proud!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Must be nice to own your own watch company..


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I have also tried something different and unbelieveable how dark my main case became!


Absolut great! If this was a pre-Order combo i ordered it!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I have also tried something different and unbelieveable how dark my main case became!


Your cases get dark quick with just about 12 seconds in the LOS bath. Looks stunning. Did you tape off the bezel before dunking ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The main case, case back and buckle had been DLC coated this week in Germany. That´s why it became so rapidly black. I have a great DLC coating company and their coating seems to be the best in Germany. Unfortunately the DLC coated mesh bracelet didn´t make it to my office table yet.  The HELBERG CH6 with ceramic inlay in fully DLC coated doesn´t look bad either.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The main case, case back and buckle had been DLC coated this week in Germany. That´s why it became so rapidly black. I have a great DLC coating company and their coating seems to be the best in Germany. Unfortunately the DLC coated mesh bracelet didn´t make it to my office table yet.  The HELBERG CH6 with ceramic inlay in fully DLC coated doesn´t look bad either.


No DLC coated Maddog buckle I hope.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I see you went with the chromed hands. SWEET!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


> No DLC coated Maddog buckle I hope.


Noticed that too. My only regret is not clicking on that option

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it looks Great.
me like Green on Green.!. very Nice Gesture form Myke. :-!


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> I have also tried something different and unbelieveable how dark my main case became!


I see the bronze bezel and crown, but was that the bronze case or steel case that received the DLC treatment?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Dang.!! that looks Awesome.

I've seen some other Bronze Watches Mixed with DLC Parts that don't look good at all.. 
but this one is just too Sweet & Sexy.. really Nice :-!, and the Black Dial is the Best Choice for this Project.

BTW, was it a Steel or Bronze Case ?. I suppose you can DLC Bronze.. Right ??


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got home and received mine. Wow factor was enormous. Don't have enough words to thank Clemens. The gigantic buckle is really fun, not sure if wearable but really fun. Will post pix soon

Now I need to learn how to change straps. Any hints how I should handle this task?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Must be a SS case since the DLC would have problems adhering and would eventually flake due to tarnishing if bronze.

Is that dial mat or glossy?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok, figured that out. Clemens, this Maddog strap is really mad. And on top of that, I have 4 others straps and one extra buckle that came in the package. INSANE



dsvilhena said:


> Just got home and received mine. Wow factor was enormous. Don't have enough words to thank Clemens. The gigantic buckle is really fun, not sure if wearable but really fun. Will post pix soon
> 
> Now I need to learn how to change straps. Any hints how I should handle this task?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Completed the buckle finishing thanks to lots of different grit wet/dry, a file set and good old scotch brite for brushing.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The maddog buckle isn't bad at all on one of clemen's canvas straps









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

McChuck Potato said:


> Completed the buckle finishing thanks to lots of different grit wet/dry, a file set and good old scotch brite for brushing.


Great idea. I thought of doing the same thing but I didn't want to screw it up.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The 24mm bronze buckles are coming real soon. Just hang tight for a little longer and save the aggravation. 

That said Mr. Potato, job well done on converting your 22mm buckle to 24mm.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Curius to see what Clemens comes up with. But in the meantime I need some bronzish buckle to be able to wear the watch. I'll be converting a SS buckle to bronzish once I find that how to I've seen


Danny T said:


> The 24mm bronze buckles are coming real soon. Just hang tight for a little longer and save the aggravation.
> 
> That said Mr. Potato, job well done on converting your 22mm buckle to 24mm.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have used the SS case for the DLC coating and don´t think the DLC coating will stick on Bronze, but I´m not a material specialist. Received about 100x CH6 SS cases unassembled to try some DLC coatings and mixed models with them. With the KALMAR 1 it grow in me to wear mixed colored watches. SS with DLC coated parts aregreat, but this black DLC + bronze combination is just awesome.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

ky70 said:


> Curius to see what Clemens comes up with. But in the meantime I need some bronzish buckle to be able to wear the watch. I'll be converting a SS buckle to bronzish once I find that how to I've seen


Torched a SS buckle tonight and am very happy with the results. Took about 10 minutes to do it. Started using a soft flame lighter but it just turned the buckle blackish and once wiped the buckle still had the original finish. So I grabbed one of my 30+ torch lighters (don't ask) with a 2000 Celsius flame and I started to get the desired results in less than a minute. Once the watch starts to patina it will be a great match.


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

When do you expect the remaining pre-order CH6`s to ship? Waiting for Bronze/domed/black....


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I think Clemens answered this question last week in the other thread. OR maybe it was even in this thread.



borysd5 said:


> When do you expect the remaining pre-order CH6`s to ship? Waiting for Bronze/domed/black....


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dragoon said:


> I think Clemens answered this question last week in the other thread. OR maybe it was even in this thread.


Thanks found the answere in this thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch6-pre-order-maddog-isofrane-special-931223-221.html


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

My next dive I'll use the ch6 and go down in this 1911 model dive suit ... im thinking it should have been called hmmmmm " never coming back up "










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

The Bike and the watch come in the same day


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Cool bike !

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

My all bronze, black,domed shipping today


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

borysd5 said:


> My all bronze, black,domed shipping today


I got a shipping notice today as well for my all bronze green dial with dome.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

FE650-TE300 said:


> The Bike and the watch come in the same day


Forget the bike and the watch...Santa Cruz Crocs...very comfortable shoe.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Noooooo don't derail the thread with crocs discussion !!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on both counts.

Beautiful Toys.:-!



FE650-TE300 said:


> The Bike and the watch come in the same day


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I received a call from my wife informing me that the parcel just arrived. Can't wait to get home from work. I might hold off opening it until midnight, since its my birthday tomorrow. I doubt whether I'll be able to resist the temptation though.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

T1meout said:


> I received a call from my wife informing me that the parcel just arrived. Can't wait to get home from work. I might hold off opening it until midnight, since its my birthday tomorrow. It might be difficult to resist the temptation though.


It will need well worth the wait.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Today i received miy Bronze Green with Domed Glas



















Here The complete Package, Thank you Clemens


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't been on here much recently, but I did receive my CH6 a couple of weeks ago, it was scarily gold when it arrived but it is patina-ering nicely now :-!


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

CH6 just arrived domed,black face,gold hands...mine is very finely tooled eve












rywhere... no complaints. A quick shots for those still waiting.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

T1meout, congrats on yours arriving you will love it. For me personally the canvas with maddog buckle Is the best combo 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

CH6






after a quick egg treatment. Well worth the price great quality and I would buy again.


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

All except the rubber straps are too short for my wrist. I will have to punch a new hole.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> T1meout, congrats on yours arriving you will love it. For me personally the canvas with maddog buckle Is the best combo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


The watch is absolutely fantastic. The chromed hands give it an understated appearance. I slapped on the ISO strap with the Helberg bronze buckle and took the mrs. out to dinner. So, we're sitting in the restaurant when I noticed something that looked and felt like a scratch at the edge of the ceramic bezel all the way into the crystal. I ran my finger over it and it felt like the edge of the crystal was chipped. My stomach churned and my appetite disappeared. We ate and left within the hour so I could thoroughly inspect the watch in the privacy of my own home. I took a soft toothbrush, held it under the tap and proceeded to gently go over the suspicious area. To my surprise it turned out to be dried up gunk or glue. I let out a sigh of relief and now all is well with the world.

Its a shame that the tongue of the Helberg buckle deforms the ISO strap. The strap does not fit snugly on the wrist as a result. Despite being smaller, the Helberg buckle still has a formidable presence and detracts from the watch IMO. I won't comment about the Maddog buckle. Enough has been said about it already. I have decided to order a matching black brushed ISO buckle to ensure all emphasis is on the star of the show, The Watch.

Luckily it fits my wrist perfectly. So it's a definite keeper.

I'll post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

T1meout said:


> The watch is absolutely fantastic. The chromed hands give it an understated appearance. I slapped on the ISO strap with the Helberg bronze buckle and took the mrs. out to dinner. So, we're sitting in the restaurant when I noticed something that looked and felt like a scratch at the edge of the ceramic bezel all the way into the crystal. I ran my finger over it and it felt like the edge of the crystal was chipped. My stomach churned and my appetite disappeared. We ate and left within the hour so I could thoroughly inspect the watch in the privacy of my own home. I took a soft toothbrush, held it under the tap and proceeded to gently go over the suspicious area. To my surprise it turned out to be dried up gunk or glue. I let out a sigh of relief and now all is well with the world.
> 
> Its a shame that the tongue of the Helberg buckle deforms the ISO strap. The strap does not fit snugly on the wrist as a result. Despite being smaller, the Helberg buckle still has a formidable presence and detracts from the watch IMO. I won't comment about the Maddog buckle. Enough has been said about it already. I have decided to order a matching black brushed ISO buckle to ensure all emphasis is on the star of the show, The Watch.
> 
> ...


Why not order a bronze Isofrane buckle?


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> Why not order a bronze Isofrane buckle?


Does the color of that Isofrane bronze buckle match the color of CH6 bronze case?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.
looks Great.

hard to tell if that Helson is a 42 or 45mm ??
the Helberg looks Bigger despite the similarity in Size.



ferro01 said:


>


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

MiserySword said:


> Does the color of that Isofrane bronze buckle match the color of CH6 bronze case?


They are nearly identical.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Why not order a bronze Isofrane buckle?


Brother, where did you get this bronze buckle for the iso?

Regards

Cesar


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Brother, where did you get this bronze buckle for the iso?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Go to rsbronzebuckle.com


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I will! Thanks a lot.


Cesar


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

CGSshorty said:


> Go to rsbronzebuckle.com


Chris, don't even bother...he will probably flip the watch after the first try! heheheh


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok Clemens you can ship my watch I'm home tomorrow.


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

Received it a few weeks ago Plenty pictures here already, so just one from the Helberg Bronze Buckle on the isofrane. Love it. And it's getting good patina!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Finally have time to play with my CH6. Blue dial bronze with vintage red strap.


----------



## borysd5 (Jun 21, 2014)

CH6 after 3 hour red vinegar fuming


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Nice base color 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Bronze brown dome CH6 on one of Clemens' canvas. Perfect combo for me followed by the Isofrane. 
What a great watch and overall package at this price.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

OK you fancy picture taker you ! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

this is just flat out Gorgeous. 
and the Domed Crystal is too Sexy .



Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Put the Maddog elephant on my CH6, using a Rolko Raindrop buckle, which is bronze that doesn't quite match, but at least the size is a bit more manageable.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello Clemens I just sent you an email. You can now ship my pre-ordered CH6. I'm home from my 2 week vacation. Order ID 2319 thanks.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Chuck, nice combo.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Chuck, nice combo.


So you are holding into the bronzo Brice ? For at least a few days?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> So you are holding into the bronzo Brice ? For at least a few days?


Well I've had it a week or so now but decided to try it on  it's an awesome watch no doubt, was just worried about size and weight. Am glad I did. Really enjoying it after two days even it is still looks and feels big on my wrist. Stunning on canvas


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

The last few pics you posted Brice, looks really nice. 
For most of it's the "keeper" pics 
Kidding aside, it's hard to top the look/quality for the price like you said.
Enjoy!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Shipping notice received. Thank you Clemens. Wednesday arrival.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Chris, don't even bother...he will probably flip the watch after the first try! heheheh


Hahaha let's wait and see&#8230; i' m really curious to have it in my hands&#8230;

Cesar


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

cesar scarambone said:


> Hahaha let's wait and see&#8230; i' m really curious to have it in my hands&#8230;
> 
> Cesar


It's an outstanding watch. I'm in love with mine!

Hope you like yours as much as I did. And the whole package that it comes with makes this purchase one of the best that I've ever made. At any price bracket, may I add this.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Anyone know if the h20 22 mm buckle was actually meant for some special strap ? Cause its clearly not meant for the isofrane straps



















I'd like to know cause maybe I'll get the strap it's meant for cause the buckle is awesome it's just not a fit for the rubber strap. Maybe there's a 24 mm taper to 22 mm strap I don't know about that h20 offers ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone know if the h20 22 mm buckle was actually meant for some special strap ? Cause its clearly not meant for the isofrane straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be seeing this wrong but it looks like your tang may be upside down. Mine fits pretty snug. Try giving it a flip.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Wow I feel dumb lol ... have you figured out a way using spacers or something to fill in the gaps on both sides of the tongue ? 

Ps Thanks again ! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

http://img.tapatalk.com/

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wow I feel dumb lol ... have you figured out a way using spacers or something to fill in the gaps on both sides of the tongue ?
> 
> Ps Thanks again !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


No problem. Glad that was the easy fix. I haven't figured a solution to the gaps yet but to be honest it doesn't really bother me. Once the watch is on and the tang is set in the buckle I hardly notice the spaces.


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

MiserySword said:


> Does the color of that Isofrane bronze buckle match the color of CH6 bronze case?


If helberg is really made from CuSn8 and I don't have a reason think it's not, the material is the same. What makes a colour difference is final surface of case and buckle. If watch case has smoother brushed surface and buckle "more rough" it will look differently despite the materials is the same.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ GREAT shot....look at that deep dish yO!! rOlliN on duBz geeee!!!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wow I feel dumb lol ... have you figured out a way using spacers or something to fill in the gaps on both sides of the tongue ?


I plan to put a pair of small o-rings on either side of the tang (once I find out where I put them). Once it gets lined up, it sits well, but I'd prefer not to have to line it up properly every time I buckle up.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi bros,

I am not wearing my CH6 right now but want to order "shoulderless" springbars for my CH6. Would you guys please let me know what the diameter of the default CH6 springbar is? 1.8mm or 2.0mm or 2.5mm?

Thank you,
TN


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

MiserySword said:


> Hi bros,
> 
> I am not wearing my CH6 right now but want to order "shoulderless" springbars for my CH6. Would you guys please let me know what the diameter of the default CH6 springbar is? 1.8mm or 2.0mm or 2.5mm?
> 
> ...


1,8 but it can take 2,5mm easily, but then thickiest straps can be a problem. All stock straps still fit with no problem. I have Panerai rubber without tubes and 2.5mm spring bars at the moment and it is a tight fit and I like it since it keeps watch nicely in a middle of a wrist like curved end straps usually.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

CH6 just landed at my house  .....now I have to wait until I get home from work.....


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gregger said:


> CH6 just landed at my house  .....now I have to wait until I get home from work.....


I think I heard you coughing while you typed that ..maybe a sick day is needed .. cough cough sneeze

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> I think I heard you coughing while you typed that ..maybe a sick day is needed .. cough cough sneeze
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I wish I could.....sniff sniff


----------



## gswaker (Aug 10, 2014)

At last, after 2 with lume missing from numbers on the bezel I have a CH6 as described.
Clemens has gifted 2 canvas straps for inconvenience caused but the orca bracelet now has pride of place.
Sorry for the phone n flash photos, I will try to put some better daylight ones up soon.


----------



## gswaker (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## gswaker (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh, and with 7 links removed it still weighs just over 275 grams!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

One word.....awesome. Watch fits perfect on my 7.25" wrist. Great balance. Buckle is big but after a few minutes it's not noticeable to me. My bezel has play so all I do is go past 12 by one minute and push back to 12 and it has no movement after that. I know it's an issue for some but since it stays in place after push back no biggie. Thanks Clemens for working with me on shipping with my vacation and thanks for the extra strap. My wife loves the watch also...

one thing about the paper work....mine shows 24 jewels and Swiss movement. So does everyone state that or is it a typo?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gregger said:


> One word.....awesome. Watch fits perfect on my 7.25" wrist. Great balance. Buckle is big but after a few minutes it's not noticeable to me. My bezel has play so all I do is go past 12 by one minute and push back to 12 and it has no movement after that. I know it's an issue for some but since it stays in place after push back no biggie. Thanks Clemens for working with me on shipping with my vacation and thanks for the extra strap. My wife loves the watch also...
> 
> one thing about the paper work....mine shows 24 jewels and Swiss movement. So does everyone state that or is it a typo?


Did you really post all these words with no Flippin pictures ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Did you really post all these words with no Flippin pictures ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> ill post some later today....around lunch time est.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

After One week wearing with light patina


----------



## RoyE (Nov 15, 2013)

Still no shipment notification over here  (Preordered oktober 2013). Now I get an out of office reply till 11 september 

He does not answer his e-mails, or his telefone...

Disappointed. Hope I get my watch or my money. This is not funny anymore.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Congrats buddy ! Now give that thing a LOS bath or two and you will be off to a awesome start. Try it with the canvas and that big buckle for me it works big time. Here's mine after 3 baths and on some old swiss leather



















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd post up a couple of "patina progress" pictures.... and all 100% NATURAL I might add! |> Amazing colours that are coming through. Check out the colours on the buckle and bezel - purples, pinks, silver..... it looks even better in real life. I know a lot of you guys are big fans of artificial/forced patina, but personally I like the all natural approach as it reflects the life of the watches, and I'm extremely happy with the results so far.    Lastly I just thought I'd share a picture of the 2mm "washers" I made from an old rubber strap to fill in the gaps between the Isofrane and the thinner Helberg tang/pin. Very simple fix that means the tang is always seated corrected.  (PS - Apologies for the poor formatting on this post - for some reason the Enter key doesn't tab down for me on this forum, so I can't put any spaces between my lines).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

IE10 or IE11 I assume? Use another browser and it will be fine. 

The patina is looking great!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Love the washer fix looks great. 

Signed 

A forced patinaer lol  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vega Sicilia (Jul 3, 2014)

Still love this watch.
Pic from yesterday after a short bath in citric acid.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Driver.8 said:


> Just thought I'd post up a couple of "patina progress" pictures.... and all 100% NATURAL I might add! |> Amazing colours that are coming through. Check out the colours on the buckle and bezel - purples, pinks, silver..... it looks even better in real life. I know a lot of you guys are big fans of artificial/forced patina, but personally I like the all natural approach as it reflects the life of the watches, and I'm extremely happy with the results so far.    Lastly I just thought I'd share a picture of the 2mm "washers" I made from an old rubber strap to fill in the gaps between the Isofrane and the thinner Helberg tang/pin. Very simple fix that means the tang is always seated corrected.  (PS - Apologies for the poor formatting on this post - for some reason the Enter key doesn't tab down for me on this forum, so I can't put any spaces between my lines).


Looks great and I' m letting mine go the natural route.....


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Natural Patina is coming along nicely on mine.


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And same here. Patina au natural 

Lookin good.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Driver 8, that is a great looking patina that's built up. Quick question, did yours get a slight green sheen before getting to like it is now?


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Vega Sicilia said:


> Still love this watch.
> Pic from yesterday after a short bath in citric acid.


Could you post a few more pictures? It looks amazing. Very nice.


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

pm1980 said:


> Driver 8, that is a great looking patina that's built up. Quick question, did yours get a slight green sheen before getting to like it is now?


 Thanks for the complements guys! |> Not really greenish, it started going a very light brown in places and it just looked dirty for a while, and then it all just started to even out and take on the colours you see now. I think every single bronze watch will patinise differently depending on wear patterns, atmospheric conditions, all sorts of variables. Exciting! :-d


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Natural patina here as well.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just torched another ss buckle so I'd have a 22mm bronzish buckle.


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

ky70 said:


> Just torched another ss buckle so I'd have a 22mm bronzish buckle.


looks good! Color seems to be the same! Nice


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Patina au naturel.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

in dry arid colorado...patina comes slowly. but perspiration patina works. After heavy exercise, I left the watch under my soaked cap for about two hours

Here it is with the portugal cork strap which is soft , light yet, holds the heavy Helberg well.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> in dry arid colorado...patina comes slowly. but perspiration patina works. After heavy exercise, I left the watch under my soaked cap for about two hours
> 
> Here it is with the portugal cork strap which is soft , light yet, holds the heavy Helberg well.


It looks like half of the food in my fridge.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Chuck needs to go grocery shopping...patina'd food not good.

Hope the other half are longneck bottlesb-):-d


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

What do you think of this strap? Malio Crostino leather. It's butter soft and has a nice patina'd look to it that matches the bronze case quite nicely.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks great Danny.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like it, Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Looks damn good and nice and thick strap ! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks compatible !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I love the lumed bezel


----------



## Bionicman (Aug 5, 2009)

Really like the pics of the bronze version , had a look on their website & it states 6wks for delivery Arhhhhh 

If any one wants to trade there bronze Ch6 for a just like new Helson gauge steel please get in touch.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

Bionicman said:


> Really like the pics of the bronze version , had a look on their website & it states 6wks for delivery Arhhhhh
> 
> If any one wants to trade there bronze Ch6 for a just like new Helson gauge steel please get in touch.


Also said that they're "sold out" of the bronze case. Whomp.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice combo, works really well!!!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

My CH6 is attaining patina the slow, natural way and I'm OK with that. The bezel appears to be darkening faster than the case.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

Just purchased one from a fellow member! Should have it later this week. Will definitely post pictures as soon as it shows up. Can't wait!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just arrived today is this absolutely gorgeous leather strap from the baddest strap maker on the planet Peter Gunny.

I bring to you the perfect CH6 combo mounted to the Gunny Caitlin 7

Deeeeeelish!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

That is one bad azz combo Danny!!!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I bet that thing feels like butter ... Peter makes great straps 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I bet that thing feels like butter ... Peter makes great straps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Buttery soft goodness bro. Gunny can condition leather like no other. It's the colour that is absolutely perfect. His Caitlin series straps are all phenomenal.

Clemens should tag team with Gunny and do a special run on a future ChX project


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Buttery soft goodness bro. Gunny can condition leather like no other. It's the colour that is absolutely perfect. His Caitlin series straps are all phenomenal.
> 
> Clemens should tag team with Gunny and do a special run on a future ChX project


That may get pricy 

I really dig that green strap. Perfect in fact. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That may get pricy
> 
> I really dig that green strap. Perfect in fact. Well done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thx Brice

I tell you, if it added $50-75 bucks to the price I would pay it. Steinhart did it with the heritage chrono and that strap Peter made for it was sick.

Nothing beats a gunny IMO.

I'm sure Clemens can work his magic to make it happen 

If he can get isofranes for $50 bucks......


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's another Gunny,


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

It would appear us all bronze / greeners post the most lol and I'd argue with the best  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> It would appear us all bronze / greeners post the most lol and I'd argue with the best
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Cause they all 'green' with envy lol


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's another gunny from the batch of three straps I just received. Distressed leather NATO with leather keepers.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

This is watch .... .... .. I need a moment alone

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevebuk (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's my domed bronze after a small LOS both.



What do you think?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine just came in today! Got it from a fellow, forum member!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

lovely piece. Looks great on you.

Whats your wrist size?


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

Steppy said:


> lovely piece. Looks great on you.
> 
> Whats your wrist size?


About 7.25. And the top of my wrist is fairly flat, so watches (no matter what size) tend to fit very well. Lucky (not so lucky for the bank account).


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Back to baseball strap for mine



























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

After a quick bath in LOS


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Was not loving my CH6 initially but is all good now after the bath.

Loving the patina color now. I think is something that you can't achieve naturally unless are willing to wait for years.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...Umm, Where's all the Stainless??

"Today's Arrival"!
*








*
*








*
*








*Cheers! *:-!*
*

*

*


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys finally got it!!!! After almost a year of wait got it yesterday. The watch is really very well made, solid etc. The buckle is really ridicoulus hahaha... But it has its charm. I'm in a big doubt, make a "fake patina" or leave it at my house balcony and let the time acts.... I live in front if the beach something like 500 mts from the sea..... What do you guys think about it?























































Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

^nice Cesar. Natural patina is the way to go especially if you live near the beach. It'll go fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Just arrived today is this absolutely gorgeous leather strap from the baddest strap maker on the planet Peter Gunny. I bring to you the perfect CH6 combo mounted to the Gunny Caitlin 7 Deeeeeelish!


 Thanks for the tip. I've bought one for my (bronze) Ancon M26 tank. It will arrive from Paris next Tuesday.
Edit: It arrived today.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

So the hermano finally came through, hu? Good to see it on your wrist, Rocambole!

Provided that your delicate sense these days allows you to wear it and thus keep it, then like Brice said, natural patina is the way to go when you dare into the bronze camp, IMO. No _faux patinae_ for me.

Congratulations! It looks great on ya. Perfect for a Baile Funk!



cesar scarambone said:


> Guys finally got it!!!! After almost a year of wait got it yesterday. The watch is really very well made, solid etc. The buckle is really ridicoulus hahaha... But it has its charm. I'm in a big doubt, make a "fake patina" or leave it at my house balcony and let the time acts.... I live in front if the beach something like 500 mts from the sea..... What do you guys think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

SiebSp said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've bought one for my (bronze) Ancon M26 tank. It will arrive from Paris next Tuesday.


Just bought a Submersible Series from Peter. Can't wait to strap it on my CH6.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

My wife already asked me : "what a .... is that in your wrist....?" Lol...... Like Chris said, its perfect for a "baile funk" here in rio de janeiro the way it is without any patina...... I believe that the way that i go to work riding my motorcycle near the beach will also help a lot the natural patina.......


Cesar


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Gonna try and keep mine this way for awhile


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Some seawater from the beach near here:










And let the air work the patina a litle:










Lets see what happen....its a natural patina, Brice and Chris i just gave a litle hand to acelerate the process...

Cesar


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just don't forget to rinse the watch thoroughly, later on. Don't let all that salt from the water cooking up on the case and bezel surface for the sake of patina, otherwise you will risk ruining the integrity of other components of the watch, like gaskets, etc, and specially the mobile parts that keep direct contact with one another like the rotating bezel, for instance.



cesar scarambone said:


> Some seawater from the beach near here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

My natural patina is doing nicely. Today my wife exclaimed "what the hell is that watch made of? Some kind of sh#%ty gold?"


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's how Cesar works on the patina of his bronze watches:









....and here is where he's gonna pop his CH6 cherry and wear it for the first time: BAILE FUNK - Rio de Janeiro's finest!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I washed the watch this morning after overnight with seawater, and it start to show a nice patina.... I believe that i'll do it again tonight.... In the photos you cant see so well the result as personally, anyway...




































Regards

Cesar


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Faux Patina Vs Patina Enforcers ... coming to a movie theater this fall ... stay tuned !!! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

After 3 days alternating seawater, some rest without beeing washed, then washed and put it back on seawater and more rest without beeing washed, this mornig i believe that i had the result that i was looking for. The watch became very cool with the patina, and my wife definivly believe that i'm crazy LOL..... Damn it now that i foundout how funny are those bronze watches i regreat that i didnt bought a panerai bronzo when it was released....





































Regards

Cesar


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Another CH6 reporting after arrival...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice chris! Glad to know that you could get both of them!!

Abraços


Cesar


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Super sharp chris

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

I was shooting for this super clean configuration upon ordering this SS+black dial+solid insert. The cherry over the top was the Tungchoy mesh bracelet in 24mm, that I've ordered specially for this watch in order to complete the all st. steel look.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stunning! I may just need this one! 


H2O Watch said:


> I have also tried something different and unbelieveable how dark my main case became!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought these creatures were too big for you, Brice. 

I do agree.... gorgeous creation.


----------



## volk5 (Mar 13, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Be assure I´m doing my best to finish all shipments asap.  Waiting when others received their watches could be really frustrating, but as you could see in the images and reports: It´s worth the wait. Even my own personal watches are still not assembled and I have to wear my CH6 prototype watches in different configurations.
> 
> In the meantime I have organized in Germany some bronze sheets for 24mm buckles in the H2O ORCA style and probably also with the wirecutted H. So in 4-5 weeks we may have some new cool clasps for the 24mm straps too.
> 
> ...


Clemens,

Any progress with 24mm bronze buckle?


----------



## e4k4 (Jan 6, 2014)

volk5 said:


> Clemens,
> 
> Any progress with 24mm bronze buckle?


Clemens just posted this in the "pre-order thread":



H2O Watch said:


> Fedex package is on its way with the first 100x 24mm bronze buckles. They will arrive on Monday and product will become available to order on Wednesday. Additional buckles will arrive about 2 weeks later.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*on Helson Mesh...
*







*
Cheers! *:-!


----------



## BigNin (Jun 16, 2012)

On Helberg mesh.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*On Canvas

*


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just want to tell you that the new 24mm HELBERG bronze buckle is available from today: http://www.h2o-watch.com/armbander-verschlusse/schliessen/24mm.html









Also added some more 24mm leather straps: http://www.h2o-watch.com/armbander-verschlusse/lederarmbander-24mm.html


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good evening, Clemens. 

Which the diameter of the rod on the buckle? 

Suitable for canvas straps?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

screw diameter: 2mm
tongue width: 4mm


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Just want to tell you that the new 24mm HELBERG bronze buckle is available from today: 24mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen


Yes, ordered two buckles earlier this morning. I need them as I've already sold the Maddog buckles.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

The 24mm bronze buckles arrived today. They were needed as I sold the ginormus Maddog buckles several weeks ago. I was surprised to see that the screw bar, unlike the Maddog and 22mm H20 buckle, used a hex screw rather than a flat head , which was no problem once I found the correct size hex bit. I'm doing a natural patina on my CH6 and I'm confident that the 24mm buckles, like the 22mm buckle, will be a closer match to the watch in very little time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I need one of those buckles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Made for a friend + just a quick shot before it´s gone.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks very good 😊👍


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dam Clemens !! I wish I was your friend


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

looks amazing...

hate to hijack the post (even though I own 2 CH6's), but Clemens did you get my email about my Kalmar 2 order? Just want to make sure. Thanks

Barry


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How do you guys find the crown? does it dig your wrist? seems like theres a lot of CH6 up for sale, I'm thinking if I should pick one up or hold out for CH8


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> How do you guys find the crown? does it dig your wrist? seems like theres a lot of CH6 up for sale, I'm thinking if I should pick one up or hold out for CH8


No crown issues for me. Reason your seeing a lot for sale is not the crown issue but more so the watch being too big for the majority of them.

My CH6 ain't going nowhere especially after finding the ultimate Gunny strap for my OD Green


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought 2 and love them, but can't afford to keep both, so that is why my SS, green dial, dome crystal and black ceramic bezel is up for sale... When I look at the photos it makes me not want to sell..... love this watch!! ....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Made for a friend + just a quick shot before it´s gone.
> 
> View attachment 1863474


Oh boy!! I want this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> How do you guys find the crown? does it dig your wrist? seems like theres a lot of CH6 up for sale, I'm thinking if I should pick one up or hold out for CH8


I sold my CH6 Bronze. The crown was not an issue for me. I have a 7" wrist and while the lug to lug is reasonable it is a big watch. I had the ceramic bezel and black dial so it looked a lot larger on the wrist than if it had the solid bezel. If I had to order again I would probably go with the solid bezel and chromed hands (to match the chromed logo on the dial). Pre patina photo...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

What a nice watch clemens!! No crown issues here with my 6,75" wrist.....

Regards


Cesar


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm thanks for the pics guys I have about a 7" wrist so the lug to lug should fit me fine because they look short and I do have watches with long lug to lug. Ughs decisions decisions


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

it fits great on my wrist and it's about 7"... just wish I didn't have to sell one of my 2.. :-(


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

6,7" wrist. It works b-)


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks good 👍


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great shot Torsten !

And it works really...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you, Dirk and Philipp.
I have a flat wrist, so the 6,7" are OK. Chunky but OK ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

it works Well.
Awesome shot



brunemto said:


> 6,7" wrist. It works b-)


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The lume is amazing...


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Great shot, Torsten!
Here is mine 😊


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Tony!

Also nice, Dirk. With Superdome and Mesh |>|>|>


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...ok a few pics of mine


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice pics, Philipp! The Superdome - damned!!!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I love this watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Clemens nailed the CH6!!! 
The more I see them the more I prefer the SS version 
Now can't wait for the ch8 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Clemens nailed the CH6!!!
> The more I see them the more I prefer the SS version
> Now can't wait for the ch8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The flat crystal, naked bezel SS model was the bargain of the century, and in my opinion one of the best looking combinations.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> The flat crystal, naked bezel SS model was the bargain of the century, and in my opinion one of the best looking combinations.
> 
> View attachment 1883946


Right! You are right. Better than sapphire bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> Well what can I say, the CH6 arrived this morning and it is everything I was anticipating. I ordered the stainless steel, black dial, flat crystal version. It is a beautifully machined and constructed piece. The black glossy dial and ceramic bezel insert compliment each other perfectly. The brushed satin finished case with polished beveled edges is extremely eye catching. Wait until you guys see the Mad Dog shark strap with the massive Pre-V buckle, it is a work of art in itself. I ordered mine with the Isofrane strap and I also ordered the shark mesh bracelet. Clemens tells me that the shark mesh weren't quite ready yet and that they will be shipped in about a week or so.
> 
> Let's let this thread be the CH6 photo thread. So guys, when your watches arrive post up your photos.
> 
> ...


That watch strap makes you look like a 10 year old wearing his dad's watch, the watch head is nice.
Congrats!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The more I see them the more I prefer the SS version
> Now can't wait for the ch8


Same here. Bronze is fun for a while but overall I much prefer SS. I learned my lesson and went with the SS CH8. Can't wait to put that thing on mesh or an oyster with straight end links.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Redrum said:


> That watch strap makes you look like a 10 year old wearing his dad's watch, the watch head is nice.
> Congrats!


That was kind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just wondering was the date version only available with the black dial? and what are your views towards the domed crystal? seems like a love and hate thing with some people. I've never had a watch with that much dome in the crystal so I'm trying to find a domed, date, bronze version.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just wondering was the date version only available with the black dial? and what are your views towards the domed crystal? seems like a love and hate thing with some people. I've never had a watch with that much dome in the crystal so I'm trying to find a domed, date, bronze version.


I had the flat crystal version and I found it to be a very thick watch. 
With the super dome, it will be even thicker.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just wondering was the date version only available with the black dial? and what are your views towards the domed crystal? seems like a love and hate thing with some people. I've never had a watch with that much dome in the crystal so I'm trying to find a domed, date, bronze version.


There is no date version of the CH6.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea I just checked their site and found that out =( I guess maybe hold off for ch8 unless I find a cheap ch6


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone know the size of the hex screw for the buckle? 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

M1.5 / you could get a simple one in your DIY store / the H2O Hex screw driver also works


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today I would like to show you our new variation of the HELBERG CH6 made from black DLC coated SS and bronze!  The DLC coating was done in Germany and is probably the best DLC coating you could find in the market and it´s the same we are using for the H2O ORCA series.

I´m personally a big fan of the mixed material design with black DLC & bronze and maybe you like this version too. I have removed the Maddog strap to come down in costs and pricing.

This model could *NOT *be configured and is available with bronze bezel or bronze bezel with ceramic inlay. All watches are already assembled by my German watchmaker and will be shipped from next week onwards to be in time for XMAS. 

BTW, this model was picked up by the German Playboy magazine and is included into their December 2014 issue, which went into sales today. So probably the stock will last only hours or days.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Can I transfer my payment for CH8 for this instead?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gorgeous Clemens !! As an owner of 2 DLC Orcas I can honestly say the DLC coating is SUPERB!! Better than my Aquadive even. 

The black dial looks soooo deep in the DLC case.

Another top shelf product to satisfy the hunger of us watch addicts.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stunning!! Awesome job. 


I wish it could be made with a flat sapphire to make the height more manageable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Any chance of offering ch8 dlc/bronze? I have a SS on order and would love to add one like this, I'm just a guy who needs a date!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The CH8 has two HEVs and I would hesitate to DLC coat them! The DLC coating will made with a certain temperature inside a complete vaccuum and I don´t believe that´s good for the HEV gaskets.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Stunning watch. But agree with jeep that the flat sapphire would be better


Used my fingers to type this


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Already order one 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapata


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The CH8 has two HEVs and I would hesitate to DLC coat them! The DLC coating will made with a certain temperature inside a complete vaccuum and I don´t believe that´s good for the HEV gaskets.


Ahh, very logical! Thanks for the response.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Clemen, are you planning to restock CH6 bronze case ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently I have no plan to make a second production run for the HELBERG CH6 bronze cases.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No chance to have one of these DLC/Bronze with flat crystal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No way! All watches are assembled already by my German watch maker and will be shipped to me today. They all carry the 4mm domed crystal. 

There are right now only 2x HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE with solid bronze bezel and 6x HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE with bronze bezel + ceramic inlay left in stock. So probably they are sold out soon.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens, how many of these special DLC watches were produced?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have produced 60x watches in this combination. My German DLC coating company is fully booked out at the moment by some German car manufacturer and in result I´m not getting a new DLC coating production run. So for the moment that´s it, but if possible I will produce a few more of them.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe be order a flat crystal with it, if that's possible? You could always get a watchmaker to switch it out Stateside..



Jeep99dad said:


> No chance to have one of these DLC/Bronze with flat crystal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great, thanks Clemens, I paid for mine yesterday.



H2O Watch said:


> I have produced 60x watches in this combination. My German DLC coating company is fully booked out at the moment by some German car manufacturer and in result I´m not getting a new DLC coating production run. So for the moment that´s it, but if possible I will produce a few more of them.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens, one more item, I have sent a couple of emails about my CH8 orders, but have received no response yet..


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> No way! All watches are assembled already by my German watch maker and will be shipped to me today. They all carry the 4mm domed crystal.
> 
> There are right now only 2x HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE with solid bronze bezel and 6x HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE with bronze bezel + ceramic inlay left in stock. So probably they are sold out soon.


Well I love these watches Clemens so just bought the ceramic model as I'm guessing the other is all sold out ? It looks awesome and I hope that moving my tuna on is the right decision - I'm sure it is lol !


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Ps - how many are left now Clemens and will you be making more in the future ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

A local buddy of mine and fellow WIS here got the last solid bronze bezel one. At least I get to see one in the metal when he gets his


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeh so nice I can't wait - just need to think of a second strap choice to jazz it up or down ?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like these are all gone! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Maybe be order a flat crystal with it, if that's possible? You could always get a watchmaker to switch it out Stateside..


I'd rather not have some guy mess with a brand new watch  the Dome looks great but it takes the watch other the top size-WIS for me. Looked silly on my wrist :-( as much as I love the looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Are the DLC all gone now Clemens and when will you start to ship them cheers


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Starting from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I really like the strap you put on, looks very clean.



brunemto said:


> 6,7" wrist. It works b-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Check out these killer straps from DrunkArtStraps. They were made for the CH6. Made from old vintage military bag handles.


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Starting from tomorrow onwards.


Waiting in Angola 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapata


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Starting from tomorrow onwards.


Order 22536 CLemens do you know if this has shipped yet please it's the CH6 DLC Ceramic ? Thanks


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Damradas said:


>


A nice one for sure Dirk !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> There is no date version of the CH6.




First look: HELBERG CH6 SS/DLC
First production lot: 30 pcs
Availability: soon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> First look: HELBERG CH6 SS/DLC
> First production lot: 30 pcs
> Availability: soon
> 
> View attachment 2350690


Nice!! What crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will make a flat crystal version for you too!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Stunning Clemens !

Perfect comination.

I think you will sell that one in a flash !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## sanmilc (May 6, 2014)

Hi,

I díd a little research and I found the ch6, just a question there is no way to get one in bronze? I'm looking for a bronze diver under 1000 USD and I felt in love with it, the ch8 is beautiful but I dont want yo wait until june.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sanmilc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I díd a little research and I found the ch6, just a question there is no way to get one in bronze? I'm looking for a bronze diver under 1000 USD and I felt in love with it, the ch8 is beautiful but I dont want yo wait until june.....


If Clemens ️️SOLD them out you can buy used. Check watchrecon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the CH6, simply gorgeous (as are all of H20/Helberg's offerings). However, no date feature is a deal breaker for me. Pretty please?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have listened some time ago to the audience and the black dial will come in the special versions also with date window.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I have listened some time ago to the audience and the black dial will come in the special versions also with date window.


Wow. So cool how you have listened to the feedback and made it happen. Mix of PVD and SS is so cool. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. So cool how you have listened to the feedback and made it happen. Mix of PVD and SS is so cool. Well done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Correction ---- DLC


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

On contrast stitch stingray.


----------



## ALDRoss (Jul 30, 2012)

Loving the new bronze DLC version. Can't say enough good things about the combo. Excellent value and the bronze buckles are hands down the best anywhere!!! Have a very special strap for it. Wanted to share : )


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I`m blown away! What a COOOOOLLLLLL strap! WOW! Would you let us know how you made that strap? 

Did you airbrush the strap?

This is is really awesome!


----------



## ALDRoss (Jul 30, 2012)

Sure H20! Can't seem to send you anything via your website, mail keeps getting returned...email [email protected] or PM me here.


----------



## ALDRoss (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, it's airbrushed


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just Green *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Trying out the Helberg on a Bund *


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Clemens , I love that DLC with the bronze / black ceramic bezel. Any chance it's available with Orca DLC bracelet. If it is send me bill if it's not, send me a bill.
Love it put me down for one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ALDRoss (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks awesome on the bund


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ALDRoss said:


> Yes, it's airbrushed


That strap is insane... great job!


----------



## hoser (Feb 26, 2006)

*Too big for 7" wrist?*

I'm on the fence on getting one. My wrist is about 7" and am concerned about size too big.

Anyone with 7" (or smaller wrists) have pix on wrist of the CH6? Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Too big for 7" wrist?*

^^ I'm interested in this also, I've read quite a few FS threads with owners stating it is too big, anyone also have a tempest commodore for comparison? as that's kinda also on my radar since its similar priced, but I'm guess its lighter due to being TI? I recently got a SD 42 and it fits on my 7" or so wrist fine, except for some occasions when the crown digs a little bit.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Too big for 7" wrist?*

Here ya go Hoser and AVS. My wrist is about 7 and 1/8" and tabletop flat. I still have a few mm's top and bottom so the lugs don't hang over.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Too big for 7" wrist?*

Here's a repost of mine on my 7" wrist. The lug to lug is fine and the watch is very comfortable. The 45mm black dial + black bezel just looked and felt too large to me.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

I am going to apologize ahead of time for my hairy arms! Here is the CH6 I have up on F29. I love the height and look of this watch, just a little too big on my wrist. I really wish it was a mm less width! Still a beautiful watch.



















Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I really wish it was a *4-6*mm less width!

and date
and chromed indexes


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Does anyone wear this as a daily? I am very keenly waiting on the CH6/DLC to come available but reading this and other threads I have a big concern it will be too big as a daily (I presume it won't fit under a shirt cuff). My wrists are about 7 1/8".


----------



## hoser (Feb 26, 2006)

gatster said:


> Does anyone wear this as a daily? I am very keenly waiting on the CH6/DLC to come available but reading this and other threads I have a big concern it will be too big as a daily (I presume it won't fit under a shirt cuff). My wrists are about 7 1/8".


Hopefully you get yours soon and you can tell US! We await your review!


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

hoser said:


> Hopefully you get yours soon and you can tell US! We await your review!


LOL...want a bit more info before I pull the trigger


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

I have some dress shirts with snug cuffs and it does not fit under them. You may need to reposition the buttons on the cuff if you plan to wear this watch with a dress shirt.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pics!! I guess I'll save more pennies and someday I'll pick one up.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Any chance I can have one with the black DLC Orca Bracelet.


Rbateson said:


> Ps - how many are left now Clemens and will you be making more in the future ?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

How about a reissue of the bronze CH6? I sure you could sell a few more of those...


----------



## Mr.Burns (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Recent pick-up off the WUS; superdomed with the blue dial. It's has the "silver handset"...which, for me, doesn't clash with the case at all. You can't really "see" the silver as it blends with the BGW9 making for a very legible dial... #HelbergHunters


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mr.Burns said:


> View attachment 2650218
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650226
> ...


Very cool mustard strap. IS that a Sinn rubber with deploy clasp?


----------



## Mr.Burns (Jan 16, 2015)

[QUOTE = Дэнни T; 12531713] Очень здорово горчица ремешок. Является то, что резина Sinn с развертывания застежка? [/ QUOTE] 
STOWA!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr.Burns said:


> [QUOTE = Дэнни T; 12531713] Очень здорово горчица ремешок. Является то, что резина Sinn с развертывания застежка? [/ QUOTE]
> STOWA!


Good move... Both straps look great and would go well with the olive dial. Do they make bronze flip-lock safety clasps?
Length please? The length of the straps isn't on the Stowa website...you'd think they'd mention that right?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

My bronze dome brown CH6 dial under black light.










Using my fingers to type


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

2 down...2 to go.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I was having a meeting with a female client of mine today, when all of a sudden she say "Hey, I like your watch!" So I say "thanks, it's made out of Bronze." To which she replies, "It looks great." ....imagine my surprise.

Care to guess what watch I was wearing?


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is mine..


----------



## Mr.Burns (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

DLC version

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapata


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if it is possible to replace the Superdome glass with a flat sapphire? Would that have to be sourced from H2O? 

Better yet does anyone have a unblemished Stainless Steel with black ceramic bezel and face that they love but wished they had a superdome crystal instead? I happen to have the same thing but wished I had a flat crystal instead. Send me a PM.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine isn't brand new.. Just picked it up from M2M Sale here on WUS, looks like this was the 34th one off the line!


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

On helberg chains

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Hope Clemens makes an "anniversary edition" of the CH6


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Blue sky dial


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Been a while for my ch6. Let her out tonight to breath some fresh air from the watchbox. Changed shoes also.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Looking for a little help. I bought this CH6 off a forum member. While the watch seems to be in great condition, I'm having trouble with the crown. When I unscrew it, it doesn't release properly. It catches and the hands start moving before I can get it fully unscrewed and into manual wind mode. Anyone else have this pop up? Is there something I can do to fix this on my own before I reach out to the manufacturer.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to replace the Superdome glass with a flat sapphire? Would that have to be sourced from H2O?
> 
> Better yet does anyone have a unblemished Stainless Steel with black ceramic bezel and face that they love but wished they had a superdome crystal instead? I happen to have the same thing but wished I had a flat crystal instead. Send me a PM.


There's one on "the Bay" that fits that description... Looking for a "best offer" too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> There's one on "the Bay" that fits that description... Looking for a "best offer" too.


Lol

In the 10 months since i posted that, i ended up selling the CH6 because of the superdome. Loved the watch, just too tall.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

timwilso said:


> Looking for a little help. I bought this CH6 off a forum member. While the watch seems to be in great condition, I'm having trouble with the crown. When I unscrew it, it doesn't release properly. It catches and the hands start moving before I can get it fully unscrewed and into manual wind mode. Anyone else have this pop up? Is there something I can do to fix this on my own before I reach out to the manufacturer.


You could put a call out to Clemens, even though he didn't make the movement. He could suggest something.
I'm sure that there is a Miyota forum that may help.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the first thing to try is to exchange the crown. This is fast and easy to do for every local watch maker. Send me an email with your problem description and we will get this solved.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the first thing to try is to exchange the crown. This is fast and easy to do for every local watch maker. Send me an email with your problem description and we will get this solved.


How easy was that and quick.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the first thing to try is to exchange the crown. This is fast and easy to do for every local watch maker. Send me an email with your problem description and we will get this solved.


I sent a description of the problem in via the H2O website's contact form. Do you want me to email you here via the forums instead? I'd love to get this corrected. Thanks a lot for the quick reply!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, so I've fallen for the Helberg CH6 in bronze. Is this watch still available to purchase or do I have to wait on a list for a batch to be built and or purchase used?





Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the first thing to try is to exchange the crown. This is fast and easy to do for every local watch maker. Send me an email with your problem description and we will get this solved.


Is there a preferred email address I can send you my info at?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Ok, so I've fallen for the Helberg CH6 in bronze. Is this watch still available to purchase or do I have to wait on a list for a batch to be built and or purchase used?
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.
> -Austin


Why wait? If you like it do it, just buy it. I didn't realise they had all gone. I found this one.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fso-...$450-brown-dial-black-bezel-$450-3058426.html


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Tim, your email is answered.

The HELBERG CH6 in bronze is no more available, but maybe you are lucky to get it on second hand market.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I finally got that Buckle. Back on the wrist looking bigger, blacker & better than ever. My first watch from Clemens. Won't be my last. It has the greatest lume.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mmm, bronze goodness...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s glowing like hell, the 0.50mm thick SWISS SUPER-LUMINOVA C3. Have a look out tomorrow at OCEANICTIME or our pages on https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-editions.html! 

https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-editions.html


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great Clemens !

I am thrilled about that.
Looking Forward to that one.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

All black?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

At least there is a good chance. Tomorrow at 12:00 we will see both models.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe a nice match with my DLC Helberg Mesh Bracelet.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

...finally. lol! Oh, I've been waiting for this one...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

HELBERG CH6 DUAL SPECIAL EDITIONS 

Dual tone SL: 
Dial: SL C3
Handset&Inlay: SL BGW9


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> HELBERG CH6 DUAL SPECIAL EDITIONS
> 
> Dual tone SL:
> Dial: SL C3
> Handset&Inlay: SL BGW9


Clement,

Could you please confirm that that the non DLC is a date version, thanks in advance.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is this stronger or longer lasting lume than the original version? Everyone has personal preferences but I was one of the few that wanted a little stronger lume on my CH6. 

Thanks! It looks great!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Really? my Ch6 is one of my brightest BGW9 watches, especially with all the minute markers. No blaze like C3 but still very very bright and long lasting. I have to say that the CH8 slightly disappointed me.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dual lume for the win !!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Love the DLC version, Great look with the flat crystal. The lume is super.
But I like my one more.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The DLC version is without date.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> HELBERG CH6 DUAL SPECIAL EDITIONS
> 
> Dual tone SL:
> Dial: SL C3
> Handset&Inlay: SL BGW9


why? :roll:

I could understand if it were multicolor, but the same color with two different intonations seems anymore me a defect that a merit. :-s

I don't like it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

amrvf said:


> why? :roll:
> 
> I could understand if it were multicolor, but the same color with two different intonations seems anymore me a defect that a merit. :-s
> 
> I don't like it.


C3 is green in the dark
BGW9 is blue in the dark

That doesn't always show up well in lume shots

C3 is slightly greenish in the light
BGW9 is white in the light

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I believe the Dial is C3 and the hands are BGW9 and the Bezel is BGW9.....which would look quite impressive actually.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The DLC version is without date.


So the steel version is a date version ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

staiiff said:


> So the steel version is a date version ?


Yes the DLC is a non date, and SS Date.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Yes the DLC is a non date, and SS Date.


Crystal clear, thanks.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Bronze brothers 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

to his ease anywhere: job, garden, relax! ;-)


----------



## hoser (Feb 26, 2006)

JerylTan said:


> Bronze brothers
> 
> View attachment 8182466
> 
> ...


Hey JerylTan, since you have both, any feedback between the domed and flat? Do you find yourself inadvertently banging the crystal with domed, ect? Pros, cons? Thanks!


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

hoser said:


> Hey JerylTan, since you have both, any feedback between the domed and flat? Do you find yourself inadvertently banging the crystal with domed, ect? Pros, cons? Thanks!


Nope. No scratches yet on either watch. But i do find the 4mm dome a little high, i feel 2mm would be the perfect balance.i do find myself paranoid when i'm wearing the ch6 with 4mm crystal


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

amrvf said:


> Blue sky dial
> 
> View attachment 7747650


Is this a Helberg/H2O mesh?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

daforg said:


> Is this a Helberg/H2O mesh?


no, it's low cost chino mesh to which have replaced the bad bad/thin original buckle with a strapcode chamfer.

here on the flat side:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CH6 today


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Wrist shots and all, nice.
I have never owned mesh, I may change my mind.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yes me too, going to get a Mesh bracelet, it looks nice on the CH6. Thanks Grama73


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Shame it doesn't come in DLC


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

if you meen the mesh - it is available in PVD black somewhere else...perhaps worth a try
24MM STAINLESS STEEL SHARK MESH BRACELET Black DIVING Watch BAND parts | eBay
24mm stainless steel SHARK MESH BRACELET BLACK DIVING REPLACEMENT BAND | eBay


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

You guys and your photos, I guess I'll bring mine out tonight


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> You guys and your photos, I guess I'll bring mine out tonight
> 
> View attachment 8345810
> 
> ...


Love it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some more of my CH6


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg & Maddog; great combination.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

New watch has just arrived - Helberg CH6 Special Edition 

You can find more photos and unboxing on my blog 

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> New watch has just arrived - Helberg CH6 Special Edition


congratulations for your purchase, but I keep on preferring the standard edition with superdome, sapphire bezel, and single tone lume.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you amrvf 

This special edition has one major advantage though. It's much cheaper


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Thank you amrvf
> 
> This special edition has one major advantage though. It's much cheaper


I would've jumped on one...if it had a domed crystal.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

This watch is already thick without the dome 

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> This watch is already thick without the dome
> 
> Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


True. But...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Wearing this awesome chunk of steel today!

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

I also posted a full review on my blog if you are interested


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Thank you amrvf
> 
> This special edition has one major advantage though. It's much cheaper


Yep, I am tempted because of the price.
By the way, I did ask information via the request form from the H2O site but did not get a reply, I think I saw somewhere that Clemens is on leave.
Could someone confirm ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

staiiff said:


> Yep, I am tempted because of the price.
> By the way, I did ask information via the request form from the H2O site but did not get a reply, I think I saw somewhere that Clemens is on leave.
> Could someone confirm ?


Yes he's out of office till July 18


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Did they recently raise the price on these? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did they recently raise the price on these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, I belive so. I got it for 476 euro with Tax included, now it's 595 euro... (+30 euro shipping)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Yeah, I belive so. I got it for 476 euro with Tax included, now it's 595 euro... (+30 euro shipping)


Well that's unfortunate I was just getting ready to make a purchase, that's a huge increase

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well that's unfortunate I was just getting ready to make a purchase, that's a huge increase
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Oops, I thought they would be "special" by price until they would be sold out.
I guess this will be "bye bye" CH6 Special Edition.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Yes he's out of office till July 18


Thanks Danny.
I could have waited until this date but now the price is not so "special", so I guess I don't need my reply.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wait and see, perhaps it will chnage again. 
The blue dialed special edition K2 was "sold out" and after 3 weeks it was back in the shop at the same price.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

some more...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sublime photo Grama73  Thanks a lot!!

I think I love this big watch more and more


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

vanilla scented straps, fish like it? b-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Superdome fashion! ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

blue solid


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> blue solid


Absolute stunning photos Grama73!!! 

I am speechless....


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Rafy!

Today CH6 Bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Magnificent Grama73!!! 

Well done man


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Rafy!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

SOME MORE OF THIS BEAUTY


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

in to the sun or in to the shade a superdome is beautiful however! :-!


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sublime with these Gold handset


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Sublime with these Gold handset


?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Amazing photos.... Thanks you so much "Exc-Hulk". This gold handsets are really super Grand Class!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I thought I'd try that DLC bracelet on my CH6, man it makes a heavy watch.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Perfect!! I like heavy watch too


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ndw6 said:


> I thought I'd try that DLC bracelet on my CH6, man it makes a heavy watch.
> View attachment 10081362


Great looking combo!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

amrvf said:


>


Sublime photos!!!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bronze, bronze baby.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, someone has real photos of this model.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Wyniki wyszukiwaniaHELBERG CH6 SS / DLC


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Exquisite bezel with the ceramic inlay.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

